# First Time Shroom Grower PF-Tek



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

I will be following PF-Tek for Simple Minds | Fungifun

Materials:
8qt Pressure Cooker
12cc spore syringe
vermiculite
BRF
gloves
rubbing alcohol
aluminum foil
distilled water
Ball widemouth pint jars

in the Tek it says to fill 6 1/2 pint jars use 3.5 cups verm to 1 cup BRF.
how much for 5 1pint jars? 7cups verm to 2cups BRF and discard any leftover?
sorry if this is a dumb question but i cant seem to convert measurements.

i also made a screen for the jars to sit ontop of...its ghetto but it should do.

Pressure cooker will only hold 5 jars, so i was thinking cook 5 and inoculate and something like 2 weeks later start another batch.

I'll be starting this tonight most likely so anything wrong with my plan please help me out.


----------



## archangel (Sep 8, 2008)

my verm to brf ratio was 2:1. I dont think your measurement need to be perfect. your wanting 35-37 oz of mix. so id start with 3 cups verm 1.5 cups brf. add water that will be very close


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

ok..once i fill the jars and place into pcooker, i slowly bring the temp up and cook for 2 hours?


----------



## archangel (Sep 8, 2008)

i put mine in the pc when the water comes to a boil,then kick the heat to about 25% as long as you have steam coming out you vent valve your good. then cook 2 hours remove HOT jars put jars back into the box they came in a trash bag thats been sprayed down with lysol. 12+ hours later shoot the jars up... then the WAIT....


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

alright thanks man..i dont want to fuck this up..you think 5 jars is good to start with or do all 10?

i tried to +rep you but i have to spread some around first


----------



## archangel (Sep 8, 2008)

its alright man, thanks tho... how many jars you have ? if u only have 12 do em all. make your wait worthwhile...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

i was thinking that if i started 5 jars, fruit them, flush them.
while the first 5 jars are getting close to birthing, start 5 more jars.
that way, id pick the first and second flush of the first 5 jars and the next 5 jars would be close to birthing, a continuous supply of shrooms.

of course this is saying that i do everything correctly.


----------



## archangel (Sep 8, 2008)

that would work.....


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

we're cookin now!


----------



## bfootball51 (Sep 8, 2008)

can i get spores in the us or what


----------



## bfootball51 (Sep 8, 2008)

oh yea thanks


----------



## nashbar (Sep 8, 2008)

shiny







good luck, i had the pressure cooker going yesterday, innoculated today.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

its brand new, we're breakin her in

good luck with yours, put up some pics when theyre done for us


----------



## archangel (Sep 8, 2008)

I ALMOST MISSED IT !!! hows she running???


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

shes steamin away! got another hour


----------



## archangel (Sep 8, 2008)

nice im running 9er-tek now. we'll see if I have better luck with this. everything looks great tho


----------



## Skinflute (Sep 8, 2008)

Great Info!!!!
I may have to give this a try, please keep us updated with pics. 

Where did you buy your spores and what type?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

i believe hawkeye, B+


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

after 2 hours in the pressure cooker, ive taken it off the fire..can i leave them in there all night and inoculate tomorrow? or should i take them out and put them somewhere until tomorrow?


----------



## archangel (Sep 8, 2008)

Ive heard both are fine. I remove jars, place in black trashbag filled w/ lysol. I dunno it seems cleaner. Your call


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 8, 2008)

ill keep them in the pressure cooker no sense in moving disturbing them, when i wake up tomorrow ill shoot them up.

how long can i expect to wait until theyll be ready to birth?


----------



## Dabu (Sep 8, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## budman500013 (Sep 8, 2008)

u should see sign of germination in 3-5 days if ur temp is right. 15-30 days for the whole jar to be colonized. after that when u start seeing the little guys sprout it'll be time to take em out of the jar. make sure to keep em out of direct sunlight, indrect is what i heard the best is. thats my guess, only have 1 grow under the belt though so take it for what it's worth. haha tryin to help.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 9, 2008)

the first jar i inoculated i dosed up pretty hard with spores...3cc's maybe oops.
i didnt realize till i had done all 4 holes and looked at the syringe. 
i keep them in the dark for now right? until colonized?
and now we wait...


----------



## archangel (Sep 9, 2008)

exactly. The WAIT sucks. you on your way  EDIT: you can remove the foil in about a week, they will need to breathe


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 9, 2008)

archangel said:


> exactly. The WAIT sucks. you on your way


im out of weed too so that makes the wait even worse


----------



## archangel (Sep 9, 2008)

that sucks. but between the scrog and cakes you'll be buzy.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 9, 2008)

true..it would be nice to bring my tolerance back down to a normal level. but i love getting high.

me and my girl already making plans for the first trip off these...going to a park and gonna eat them once we get there, smoke a blunt walking in the woods and see where it takes us...im thinking i might need to bring a whistle so i dont get lost


----------



## cali-high (Sep 9, 2008)

my jars are almost all the way inculated its a terrible wait i kno that forsho...

im so excited


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 9, 2008)

cali-high said:


> my jars are almost all the way inculated its a terrible wait i kno that forsho...
> 
> im so excited


fuck yeah...post some pics when shit starts happening...good luck


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh boy, shrooms. One of the worst experiences of my life was a bad trip. Some friends of mine went shrooming in a field by our neighborhood oh probably 9yrs ago, and found about 90 good caps. They made 1 gallon of grape kool-aid and mixed the shrooms in it. All of them. Needless to say, that shit was potent. They partied for two days on it and between 8 of them they used about half of the gallon. Then they came over to my house and gave me the rest of it. They didn't stay and drink it with me, they left so I decided I would sit in my shed and play guitar while getting a buzz. Big mistake. Never trip alone man. I poured a glass and sipped it for awhile, didn't feel much so I poured another glass. Started to get a buzz. After about an hour I was really buzzing and now was hitting it straight from the jug. Then everything went to shit. The next 16 hours of my life were to be the worst I can remember. I remember laying on my couch in there unable to get up, pulling at my face because it felt like plastic. I was looking at the clock on the wall, watching the second hand rip through time. Every time the second hand moved, it made a loud ass cracking noise like it was struggling to move through time. Then my grandma came in and started bitching at me. She was never there. My skin was yellow looking to me like I was poisoned. I was. All I remember after that was praying to come down. I peaked for close to 17 hours man, overdosed like a bitch. I have never touched them since.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 9, 2008)

holy hell...your friends definitely should have filled you in on the potency of the koolaid. that sounds intense.

first time i tripped i ate a handful and this girl who was tripping with us started freakin the fuck out and askin who we were (known this girl for years) so i thought we completely fucked her up and wrecked her memory or some shit.
i was trippin balls so i got the fuck out and went to my dorm, as soon as i shut the door it made the loudest slamming noise and i caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and my pupils were halfdollar sized and my face was all distorted...thats when i learned to not be by yourself tripping.

ive had great experiences everytime since then.


----------



## Skinflute (Sep 9, 2008)

I must say Congrats to you on your first grow, I am envious and excited for you at the same time. I have never done shrooms but it's not for lack of trying, on many occasions picking parties were planned but always fell thru. 
I have done lots of LSD through the late 80's and up until early 90's, maybe 91. I remember buying sheets of blotter for $25-75 a sheet. Liquid was about $150 a bottle and I don't recall the pricing of gel tabs or sugar cubes. Did I just date myself 
Having a mini flashback, I liked to sit and watch trees. Find a nice tree with lots of leaves and either a street light or Moonlight hitting the tree just right and just watch it till it started to dance and the leaves would twinkle in the breeze. 
Anyways, back now,,, I've done mass quanities of acid but have never tried shrooms. Could you give me your experiences on shrooms and compare them to LSD? Do you prefer one over the other? How are the visuals on shrooms?
I'm sure I could google for an answer, but I would like some actual comparisons from members on this site. 
Hoping I don't hijack your thread
Congrats to you again on your first grow, please keep us updated.


----------



## archangel (Sep 9, 2008)

hell of a body buzz , great visuals.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 9, 2008)

skinflute, sounds like youve had some fun in your time. id love to try liquid lsd.
ive taken acid once, one hit. it was fun but didnt take me where i wanted to go. i probably should have taken another hit but oh well.
shrooms make me feel like a 7 year old kid, giggly, wide-eyed, spaced the fuck out with ridiculous random thoughts inside my mind, colors are more vivid, lots of tracers, things bounce around and sometimes blend together or morph. you feel great! you know a shroomer by the huge pupils and even larger grin, and possibly some shrooms stuck in their teeth (ive seen it happen more than once)
honestly i dont even know how to answer that question. ive seen a thread on the same subject...it could probably give you a better idea than i can. sorry

with that said, you should definitely get your hands on some


----------



## Skinflute (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes ive had a little fun with LSD, well maybe *alot* of fun  But I have not done it since the 90's, there were alot of big busts then which made it scarce. I have looked for it over the years kinda sorta but never really found any at least for a price I was willing to pay.
Shrooms - I had no idea you could grow them yourself, never in a million years would I have thought that, I always pictured mushrooms with cow patties, if you wanted them you had to pick em.....
After reading your PFTEK it seems pretty simple to grow your own, I just may have to give it a try


----------



## archangel (Sep 10, 2008)

you should its a great time. Plus cheap and very easy.


----------



## craca102 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ohh boy. I love reading these shroom grows. Always gets me excited to see someone growing there own. 

I've been reading up for a few months now but just don't have the money to buy the supplies. It sucks since the last time I tripped was sometime in May. It was awesome and I can't wait to do them again.

I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 10, 2008)

craca102 said:


> Ohh boy. I love reading these shroom grows. Always gets me excited to see someone growing there own.
> 
> I've been reading up for a few months now but just don't have the money to buy the supplies. It sucks since the last time I tripped was sometime in May. It was awesome and I can't wait to do them again.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this.


i was saying the same thing not too long ago, but its happening now
i havent tripped in close to a year, i cant wait!

thanks for watching


----------



## dangreen (Sep 10, 2008)

Whats the point when you can get a Oz of shrooms for 80 bucks?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 10, 2008)

shrooms are hard to come by for me...and ive never seen a oz of shrooms but id think it would be alot more than 80.

ive picked my own a few times but thats sketchy...but free


----------



## archangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Ya and I can show you where you can buy a $30 half oz of pot... but it looks like shit, the point is its always better when you grow it. at least thats my thinking on it.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 10, 2008)

Well here we have, closed cap red tops. Very abundant and cheap. But mushies are really not my thing except every once in a blue moon.


Cool grow btw ,i will be watching never seen it done.


----------



## Thesandman420 (Sep 11, 2008)

is there any way to start growing them without buying anything?


----------



## dangreen (Sep 11, 2008)

go look into the wilderness!

thats about it.


----------



## archangel (Sep 11, 2008)

depends on what u have availbe... pressure cooker? jars? spores? etc... there are BASIC items you need ie spores. etc see what u have and go from there


----------



## Thesandman420 (Sep 11, 2008)

archangel said:


> depends on what u have availbe... pressure cooker? jars? spores? etc... there are BASIC items you need ie spores. etc see what u have and go from there


 
how can i get spores? i have no credit card or way of getting them off the web.


----------



## massbaster (Sep 11, 2008)

Thesandman420 said:


> how can i get spores? i have no credit card or way of getting them off the web.


most places accept money orders. if you can check the sites , look into payment methods.

otherwise wait until you have access to more technology.

you could try and find one in the wild in your area and then try to spore print it.

good luck


----------



## acura27 (Sep 11, 2008)

So when you pressure cook you put tops on jars and then the foil ? sorry I'm new to this when you shoot the jars up what is the processs there? take tops off or what fixing to grow ive 18 12cc syringes and all the other goods just kinda sketchey on the process! your grow is awsome buy! the way not trying to thread jack.


----------



## massbaster (Sep 11, 2008)

acura27 said:


> So when you pressure cook you put tops on jars and then the foil ? sorry I'm new to this when you shoot the jars up what is the processs there? take tops off or what fixing to grow ive 18 12cc syringes and all the other goods just kinda sketchey on the process! your grow is awsome buy! the way not trying to thread jack.



please go to shroomery.org and look under basic cultivation.

find something called PF-TEK recipe and read for ten - fifteen minutes.

most if not all your questions will be answered. 

if you still have questions after reading a little, you should post your own thread. 

good luck


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 13, 2008)

its been 4 days and i just took a jar out to take a peek and we have the first signs of growth..im so fucking happy.

temps running at 83F

next weekend i will most likely be starting another 5 jars.
this time practicing more cleanliness.
im hoping no contams this run but we will soon see.

should i take the foil off the jars within the next few days?


----------



## archangel (Sep 14, 2008)

I would remove the foil as soon as signs of grown are visible. The myc needs to breathe. maybe post pix in a few days, just to keep us up to speed...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 14, 2008)

so i should take the foil off and leave the holes exposed? 
if so, should i lysol the shit out of the cabinet again just for good measure?

i'll post pics in a few days, its just beginning to grow so theres not much to see right now.
all 5 jars have growth


----------



## massbaster (Sep 14, 2008)

i have seen and have been told that i should remove tinfoil, and tape and blah blah blah while i have been waiting for the mycelium to grow.

here is the link of the shroomery.org recipe i have been following. i have seen a few different pf-tek recipes and feel this one is the best.

it is pretty clear with pictures and instructions.

Shroomery - PF Tek


now to answer your qeustion on foil, yes. in fact in order to inoculate you need to remove the foil and tape. 

no need to replace foil. but here is an excerp from the recipe about the tape.

"After inoculation of the jars, tighten the lid bands and retape the needle holes. Place the jars in a safe place out of direct sunlight. Indirect light is all that is required. If the temperature is kept around 70 degrees, germination will begin within 3 to 5 days. Germinating spores appear as small white fuzzy spots, quickly growing and spreading with cottony white growth and strandy "rhizomorphs". Any room temperature is O.K. If it gets cold indoors, over head light shinning down on the tops of the jars is a perfect heating technique for this culturing stage. A clamping type light with a reflector works well for this. If this is done, keep the temperature around 70 degrees (don't overheat the jars - monitor the temperature with a thermometer). A warm overall house temperature is fine. But in the overall view, cool temperatures are never a problem. The rule is to not overheat. "

now i am only concerned about the info in red. you can find this info from the link posted above.

although i will say that FOR MY CONDITIONS AND SITUATION a higher temp closer to 85 has proven much better. i did not see results after 3-5 days at 70. but i have seen magnificent results in the past 4 days since i have increased temps.

anyhow, i have read this recipe mutiple times due to the enormous amount of info you need to remember throughout all stages of growth. you should too.

good luck and keep learning.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the info massbaster.

i never used any tape, only a layer of tinfoil to cover the holes.
i'm still confused as to weather or not to remove the foil.
it seems like if i took the foil off and had to put tape over the holes that would defeat the purpose of removing the foil (letting mycelium breathe)

but leaving the holes exposed doesnt seem right to me.

remove foil? add tape? let them be?


----------



## massbaster (Sep 14, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> thanks for the info massbaster.
> 
> i never used any tape, only a layer of tinfoil to cover the holes.
> i'm still confused as to weather or not to remove the foil.
> ...




ok first off, in the pf tek way the upper layer of vermiculite(plain) is to provide a barrier for airbourne particles. so logically after inoculating there should be no need to cover the holes as the verm should fill back in and keep things good. yes mycelium will have chance to breathe.


BUT the recipe states to cover the holes after inoculation. 

i have left the holes covered on the first grow and things were fine. 

i have them covered on this grow and things did not go so well for the first two weeks. little to no white nycelium growth.

on sept. 7th i started to give them more heat.(still taped) and since then the jars are mostly completed.



IN YOUR CASE, you used tin foil instead of tape to protect your inoculation holes from getting wet during sterilization.

even though you have that top layer of vermiculite, your needle will disturb it at the side of the jar. that could be a potential point of contamination IF the vermiculite does not completely fill back in after you remove the needle.

1.) i would leave the foil on and worry more about air exchange and CO2 when you have them in the fruiting chamber.

2.) you could remove the foil off one of them and see if there is an increase in speed of growth.

personally, i used tape and after sterilization and cooling took seven jars, un-taped the holes (with my nifty little pull tabs) of each jar, then inoculated. each time i came out of the hole i folded the tape back into place and sealed it. 

tried to expose for the smallest amount of time after i removed the needle.

before the needle goes in the verm is the seal.


here is a recent pic. you can see the tabs. and seven days ago, there was no white. these jars are just at 18 days with 90% in the last 5-6 days.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 14, 2008)

damn thats some fast growth you got in the last couple of days.

is that masking tape youre using? ill be using tape next round..with tabs(thanks for the tip)

ill uncover 2 and leave the foil on the other 3 and see what happens


----------



## cali-high (Sep 14, 2008)

hey whats up jolly green!!!

my shroom jars are almost to the bottom! i did 1 pint jars so it takes longer...its only been 4wks so far and by week 5 they will be ready to more into the fruiting chamber so im excited!!

i did notice one of my jars looks infected but im not sure.(1st time grower) its red with little egg looking things in it, they look the size of poppy seeds so idk... my eyes could be playing tricks on me or smoethin..but the mycelium is about 75% covered in the jar and that shit is towards the bottom so i think if it is a bacteria or whatever the mycelium might fight it off.....


also goodluck with your grow...

any help would be great 


peace
cali-high


----------



## massbaster (Sep 14, 2008)

a pic will help.

shroomery has a contamination section.

good luck


----------



## massbaster (Sep 14, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> damn thats some fast growth you got in the last couple of days.
> 
> is that masking tape youre using? ill be using tape next round..with tabs(thanks for the tip)
> 
> ill uncover 2 and leave the foil on the other 3 and see what happens


yeah its masking tape. it is what the recipe recommends.

it can be abitch to work with, but so far it works.

the covers of the jars are almost 3inchs across. so i use two pieces of tape. like 8 inches long. place 1piece across two of the holes and down side of cover.

i dont put the tape on the glass. 

instead fold over the remaining tape onto itself and you have little tabs to help pull back the tape and inoculate the jar. place the other piece of 8inch or so tape on the other two holes.

when i inoculate, i take jars and peel back just enough to expose my hole.

it should remain stuck to the center of the lid and not interfere with holes.

inoculate and replace. very little time of exposure. 

i work with latex gloves (lint free) and the tape sticks something fierce to it if i get stuck. this seems to be the easiest way to do it. putting on the tape i dont wear gloves soo its not a problem but during inoculation it sucks to get stuck on the tape.....

good luck i will post another update on my thread either tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 14, 2008)

cali-high said:


> i did notice one of my jars looks infected but im not sure.(1st time grower) its red with little egg looking things in it, they look the size of poppy seeds so idk... my eyes could be playing tricks on me or smoethin..but the mycelium is about 75% covered in the jar and that shit is towards the bottom so i think if it is a bacteria or whatever the mycelium might fight it off.....


Hopefully it's not the same stuff I had because I ended up having to toss those cakes. I thought the mycelium was fighting off but when I split open a cake I saw that the "small" visible portion was just the tip of the iceberg of the infection that lie at the core of the cake. Anyway best of luck.

And Jollygreen, I would remove the foil entirely. The dry vermiculite at the top of the jar functions as a filter because it traps contaims before they can get to the nutritional substrate beyond them. Jars at this stage do not need much FAE exchange, but some FAE in this stage seems to lead to boosted growth and less time in the jars.

Check out my grow, I just birthed one in the FC and I'm starting to get my first pins.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 15, 2008)

the weather is getting cooler and my cabinet temp dropped below 80. 
im might try to build an incubator
i have a cooler sitting around..i need an aquarium heater


----------



## cali-high (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i will try to get a pic like friday or somethin


----------



## Dabu (Sep 15, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Whats the point when you can get a Oz of shrooms for 80 bucks?


If I could get an Oz of shrooms I wouldn't be here either. You must be a lucky one, dangreen.


----------



## massbaster (Sep 15, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> the weather is getting cooler and my cabinet temp dropped below 80.
> im might try to build an incubator
> i have a cooler sitting around..i need an aquarium heater


maybe try an old blanket. maybe an old winter blanket or electric (not working) blanket wrapped around and over.

i believe my temp indicator is a bit off and although it shows ~88-89 i think it may be closer to 85.


i will post pics tomorrow as i have let them be for 2 days without checking.

i expect to see some more phenomenal growth with some close to completion.

i also just obtained a free 30 aquarium with all the fixings.

considering i have 21 cakes now, i think i may need the terrarium room.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 16, 2008)

i found an aquarium pump on sale at walmart for $4...done deal.
i just put them in there, ill check later to see what the temps at.


----------



## archangel (Sep 16, 2008)

what did you set the temp at? how they looking? you do the other 5 yet ??


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 16, 2008)

careful with all that standing water. You may want to add a capful or two of bleach to the water. You don't want it growing any gnarly-ness and contaminating your cakes at this stage in the game. This is when they are most susceptible.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have 3 jars with good growth, 1 jar with a little growth, and one with no visible growth
i wanted to have these close to being colonized before i do the other 5.

the heater should be heating up the water, temp is at 80 right now..im hoping itll heat it to around 85

and thanks for the heads up achilles


----------



## craca102 (Sep 16, 2008)

coming along, that's what I like to see. Any real problems yet?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 17, 2008)

so the shitty aquarium heater i got isn't what i need.
its not fully submersible and doesn't have a temp setting.
this morning the water felt cool to the touch so i dumped out that water and added hot water which brought the temp sky high. i drained some out and added more cool water and now temps are in the high 80s..
i'm going to get this incubator shit down so hopefully i can create a good environment for the mycelium to take off in.

i'm getting antsy..i want to start the other jars asap.

i still need to make a fruiting chamber..what would be good conditions during fruiting? and can i use a big aquarium?


----------



## archangel (Sep 17, 2008)

i used a cheap ass clear rubbermaid (now i have 2 full). I keep my temps 72-75 deg during fruiting.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok cool..you just open the top every now and then for fresh air?

i might be over thinking some of this but i want to set this up so that i can keep a steady flow of shrooms since I wont be growing anymore pot for a while.
Like i said earlier, shrooms are hard to come by and people here now pay $15 a gram, ill just be wanting to trade for some weed mostly.

so a good incubator and fruiting chamber with the temps and humidity dialed in would be awesome.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good, still waiting.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 19, 2008)

crazy man looking good, how long till they finish?


----------



## archangel (Sep 19, 2008)

the WAIT sucks jgg...guessing at least a week on your best, all of em should be close in 2 weeks....my 2nd batch has started and im harvesting one wild looking cake in the morning. This time i dunk and rolled ( dunk 4 hours) and these turned out much better would you like to see?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i figure a couple might be done in a week at the soonest..

id love to see..what exactly do you mean by dunk and roll?


----------



## massbaster (Sep 20, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> looking good, still waiting.



your pf recipe has you put your lid on rubber side down?

interesting.

by the way i used a 10 gal aquarium covered with plastic wrap with 1 inch of wet perlite on bottom. placed cake into small foam salad bowl on top of perlite.

added small air pump from fish tank to help with co2 and provide more air as well as fanning twice a day.

going to be using the 10 and now a 30 gal for terrarium/fruiting setup.


----------



## Letitgrow (Sep 21, 2008)

i was going to say something about your jar lids they are suppost to be on up side down. Have you tryed to move the lids and make sure they are not sealed. I was hit with green mold big time about lost everything i had going.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 21, 2008)

well fuck..i had no idea they were suppose to be on upside down.
is it too late to mess with or should i open them up and switch it around?
theyre colonizing nicely so im not really seeing a problem.

letitgrow...sorry to hear about that green mold, whered it come from?


----------



## Letitgrow (Sep 21, 2008)

don't know maybe not long enough in the pc or just wasn't clean enough.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 21, 2008)

it looks like i have some contamination in one of the jars...check it out
its lighter in color than the vermiculite, anything i can do?


----------



## Letitgrow (Sep 21, 2008)

get that jar away from the others asap, there is nothing you can do with it that i know of


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 21, 2008)

well shit..ill get it out of there.
i might try to sterilize a spoon and scoop that shit out and put it somewhere else.
just to see what happens.


----------



## archangel (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry about the wait been buzy, there not big... they are purdy sorry to here about the shit growing in the jar... how many you have left??


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 21, 2008)

holy shit dude that looks crazy!! good job.

ive got 4 jars doing good, hopefully stay that way...will probably be running the pc sometime this week to get the second batch going.

can anyone give me some advice on weather or not to flip the tops?


----------



## archangel (Sep 21, 2008)

i did... and PACKED the dry verm on top.......just my 2 cents


----------



## Letitgrow (Sep 21, 2008)

just do what works for you.


----------



## Letitgrow (Sep 23, 2008)

so how is everything going jgg anymore green mold


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 23, 2008)

its all looking good on the 4 jars...but the one that had the contam i scooped it out but theres another spot in the jar so im thinking that one is done for..

im gearing up for round 2 maybe tomorrow but probably thursday.

ill get some more pics up soon. i dont think much has changed since last pic update.


----------



## archangel (Sep 24, 2008)

whats the temps where your jars are at ??


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 24, 2008)

temps stay at ~80-83F


----------



## archangel (Sep 24, 2008)

hmmmm ????.............


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 24, 2008)

well i just checked the 4 good jars and everythings good no contams...but mother fucker these things are colonizing so slow..the wait is starting to kick in baaad.

i feel like they are just creeping along..barely any noticable growth from day to day.

archangel your sig pic is killing me, i just want to take a bite.


----------



## archangel (Sep 24, 2008)

only check on them once a week. That way when you do look at em you see growth. once they get to 90% + check em every 2-3 days. THE WAIT WILL KILL YOU, but it's worth it.....if you think that pic is bad i'll post a few pix this weekend. If thats ok, not stealling your thread.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 24, 2008)

i know, ive been trying to not check them very often but dammit its hard.

post as many pics as you want dude...they're inspiration haha


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 25, 2008)

i'm gearing up for round 2...will be fixing up 5 more jars tonight.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 25, 2008)

jars have another hour in the pc and ive made my syringe...tomorrow morning we will inoculate.

ive taken everyones advise and got the tops flipped also have taped the holes up


----------



## archangel (Sep 25, 2008)

you only made ONE syringe????...you use that whole print?? That must be some strong shit lol


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 25, 2008)

haha yeah seriously. Don't you only need like 1/5 of the print typically? I haven't read much about syringe making but I've glanced over it. Haven't gotten to that stage yet.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 25, 2008)

lol nooo i scraped a little off...like not even a fifth but enough spores in there for sure.

i followed this The Spore Works - Psilocyber's Syringe Tek v1.0


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 26, 2008)

ok well i just got done inoculating...only got 4 jars shot up. I had 10cc in the syringe but could only make it last long enough for 4 jars...dammit. oh well.

its hard to not shoot too much in the jar because im trying to shoot enough to see it run down the side of the jar, i didnt see that for all of the holes but the spores are in there so im sure they will do their job.

the 4 new jars went into the incubation chamber once inoculated. temp is 80.
i had to sneek a look at the jars already in there, everything still looks good, slowly getting there..id say two jars are at about 75-80% another jar close behind those and then the last jar is at around 50%

i still need to get perlite..and im almost out of verm and am out of BRF.

since i have a jar waiting, i might make a small syringe later to shoot it up too, but ive got a busy day so we will see if i get around to it.

id rather tend to weed plants and make syringes and inoculate jars all day, then do homework and study...school blows.

catch you guys later


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 26, 2008)

i just made a syringe with 5cc of spore juice.
i tried to be extra clean and sterile while making it.
tomorrow i'll shoot up the extra jar.
then i will have 9 jars in the incubation chamber.

i bought some perlite today and also found a bulk bag for 20 bucks, i didnt have the money and didnt really see the need for all that perlite. i looked for verm but they didnt have any bulk bags.

im thinking of getting a coffee grinder to make my own BRF but i need to check prices of brown rice to make sure it would be worth grinding my own.


----------



## archangel (Sep 26, 2008)

sound like everything is going great. The print u have should make 5ish NICE syringes but you could get 10ish ok ones. Heres one flush 18 cakes ..........enjoy


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 26, 2008)

holy shit, every one of those pics had my mouth dropped! very nice archangel

yeah that print is thick, a few scrapes off it puts out more than enough spores.

i plan on making a print of two if i ever get to that point.


----------



## archangel (Sep 26, 2008)

you will. the wait sucks soooooooooo bad . but when you start pinning and you see your first shroom. omg.. i dunno. i think i cried.........lol your @ 3 weeks for the first ones right? within 2 weeks you will be pinning hell you might even birth one


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 26, 2008)

i fucking hope so! looking at your pics has got me wide eyed

ill probably tear up a bit when i see that first shroom


----------



## massbaster (Sep 26, 2008)

for my first grow, upon seeing the cakes actually fruit, i did shed a tear and then got giddy as a little girl. 

it's a wondrous sight especially if you like shrooms. i love them. 

i have had over a dozen "trips" from various shrooms in my 35 years and have enjoyed them all. i have never laughed harder than when i am on mushrooms.

my 21 jars are going good and my next update should be of a birth or two.
i got about half dozen or so just about ready, and the rest soon to follow. 

those pics above look excellently Delicious.

keep up the good work


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 26, 2008)

last time i tripped, me and my girl were laying around waiting for them to kick in.
we were just talking about something random and in the middle of it both of us started laughing, and then we were laughing at each other laughing and then laughing so much tears started running, then it was just uncontrollable to the point where i started thinking my side was going to burst....good times good times.

keep us posted massbaster


----------



## archangel (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you. Still working on the bulk thing.....no luck yet


----------



## Letitgrow (Sep 27, 2008)

nice arch. lookin good i couldn't even get close to something like that.


----------



## derek420 (Sep 27, 2008)

keep us updated an uhh maybe mail us somewhen they get done


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 27, 2008)

haha yeah derek, if only we could all just mail each other some of our fruits of labor

but since that could get me in trouble, ill probably just horde them all to myself

I'll be shooting up the last jar sometime this morning. and then WE WAIT!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 27, 2008)

finally got around to inoculating that last jar and put it in incubation, temp holding at 80F


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 30, 2008)

update.

first pic is a group shot with most colonized at bottom and less on top

2nd pic
got 2 jars getting real close to 100%, only a little to go on the bottom of the jar.

3rd pic
1 jar is close behind, and the last jar is about 65% id say.


----------



## archangel (Sep 30, 2008)

how much verm you have on top ??


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont know, its all moved its way down the jar from me moving the jars around looking at them..i didnt pack it down so its worked its way around the jars


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 2, 2008)

well fuck...i think i got the green mold again in another jar...it was almost colonized, fuck

ive got growth on 3 of the 5 new jars so im trying to stay positive.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2008)

Home grown is the way to be!!! You know what your getting, and whats been done to it!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are lookin good be the way, srry bout the double post!!


----------



## archangel (Oct 2, 2008)

green mold sucks. I noticed the more i messed with em b4 they hit 100% the more problems I have. I lost 7 of 10 of my 9er tek's but the other 3 should be ready by saturday. I still havent mastered the pf tek, but hell im on my 2nd run. dont stress best thing to do is run twice as you think u want.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 3, 2008)

im not sure if its green mold but it doesnt quite look right so i have relocated it to the cabinet.

i look again this morning and one has these tiny fucking worms moving around in the last uncolonized place in another jar...wtf? worms..i cant believe this shit.

im going to keep trying to get this down so maybe on one of my runs i can actually keep most, if not all the jars. 

on a good note, one jar is so fucking close to being completely colonized, im hoping it will get there before something tragic happens to that jar too.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear you having troubles. When I grew them, I used a kit, came with the spores seperated, but sealed inside a grow bag with the grain. You just unseal the spores, with out opening the grain bag, and they colonize. Much less chance of contamination. After its fully colonized, you open that back(for the first time) and add the colonized grain to another grow bag, which has sterile compost in it. It took mine about a month to colonize, and then the first flush took another 1-2 months. I got 4 flushs, but the last flush was small, and not very potent at all. The other three were great!! I think the whole thing would have gone faster, but I moved just after I added the grain to the compost, and had to keep the whole thing in a storage unit....in the summer. It got too hot for them, they would only grow when it was cooler outside. When it was they would grow like 3 inchs in a day. I'm sure if my temps were better I would have gotten biger flushs, faster!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

If you do have mold, you can use hydrogen peroxide carefully, right on the mold spots, and alittle beyond them to kill it. I'd prolly use a q-tip to apply it, soak the tip well then dab it on the areas. If it is a big spot you can carefully remove it with a spoon, then steralize the area on and around that spot with the hydrogen peroxide!! The peroxide will kill the mycillium so be carefull not to over do it!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 3, 2008)

right on thundercat...i just want some shrooms soon, planning a camping trip to the mountains and would really like to have some.

it just sucks because they're getting so close to being colonized and now is when the contams and shit are happening...doesnt help that ive been out of bud for way too long


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear that, I've been dry for over a week, and so is the whole town I live in!! It gay! The wait is the worst part, that was one nice thing about having them in my storage unit. I would only go look at them on days when I thought they may have grown, and then it was a nice surprise! The only thing I'm gonna say about camping and shrooms, is don't do it if it is cold! I went camping last fall with my second flush from my kit. It got down to like 35 that night, and it was miserable to be tripping, and freezing. Also unfortunatly the place we were camping we couldn't even just sit outside at 2 in the morning, by a fire.(nor did I really feel like feeding a fire, cus I was tripping) There was other campers within ear shot of our site. I didn't have a bad trip, but it was the most unpleasant trip I've had!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 4, 2008)

off topic but thought id share anyways
these popped up all around my yard

should i eat them? 

lol just a joke.


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 5, 2008)

I started some shroomies on the 23rd of Sept.





















































A couple of jars have gone full circle, all the way around middle of jar. Will post them as soon as I take pics.
Thank you JGG for the inspiration.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 5, 2008)

hey skinflute! glad to see your giving it a go...good luck!

how many jars do you have?

keep us posted...


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 5, 2008)

I did 7 jars. Thought I did 8, but I missed one somehow with the needle . 
1st pic was taken four days after innoculation and last pic was taken 3 days ago.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey jolly green, I haven't seen and psilocybin mushrooms that looked like that, but i'm not a pro. The only way to tell if they are ok to eat is with some research!!! You should go on youtube, and type in "hunting magic mushrooms". There is a long series of videos on there I think called "shroom hunter". They are very educational as to what you NEED to look for before eating any wild mushrooms. One of the best things you can do is to take a spore print. Its pretty cool too. carefully take one of the caps off two of those. Place one cap onto a white piece of paper, and the other onto a black piece. Let them sit for about 30-45 minutes, and then gently lift them up. You should be left with a spore print on the paper. The color of that spore print is a VERY important identifying characteristic of mushrooms. Each species has its own spore print! Like I said its pretty cool. I like to go pick any mushrooms I find now, and to spore prints on them just to see what happens. You need to use two different color papers, because some prints are either white, tan or other light colors that wont show up on white paper. It would also be a good idea to go to a book store and get a quality mushroom hunters field guild. With a good field guide, a spore print, some research, and excellent observational skills, you should be able to closely identify if those mushrooms are safe or not. Its still best to get a professional opinion before eating wild mushrooms! Be safe, not sorry, and happy shroom hunting!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2008)

HE HE! I didn't see your just a joke at the bottom of your post!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 5, 2008)

haha nice..

yeah i wouldnt eat any mushroom growing in my yard

never thought about taking spore prints


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2008)

Spore prints are very cool. I like to go hiking and just collect any nice looking mushrooms I find, and take them home just to do the spore prints! If you learn what you are doing (I'm trying to) then you can find magic mushrooms, and other edibles lots of different places, even your yard. You just have to use your head.(which it sounds like you do)


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 5, 2008)

sweet deal man..ive been wanting to get a mushroom field guide for a while, just havent

seems like a book id enjoy and learn something


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2008)

Hell ya, I still need to get mine. Check out Homestead Book Company the Oldest Counter Culture Book Distributor in the World its a great site, and if you decide you ever want to try growing them, the kit they offer is 100%. I've used it it rocks!


----------



## phishhead (Oct 10, 2008)

i had a good book titled mushrooms from the national audubon society. idk where it is tho.. 

what u think about drilling the holes and pluggin them with a layer of silicone sealant? then just stick em with the needle and when you pull it out it self seals. 

what'd you all think? i'm brainstorming here and need all the help i can get.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 10, 2008)

I would stick with what works. I don't know how/ or if the silicone might contaminate the rye. Its not a bad idea, you would also want to make sure the silicone could withstand the temps of the pressure cooker. Is this your first time growing shrooms phishhead? If so I might really suggest the link I left on my last post, they have a great begginers kit. $120 and its almost fool proof, I've ordered and used it and it went great. Its at the top in the products section.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks TC, i've already purchased the supplies for the PFtek, so i'm hoping i don't screw it up....yea this is my first shroom grow. 

i'm concerned about the potential contamination with silicone as well, but i think the possibility is minimal. i would of course sterilize the room and everything else,drill the holes, apply the sealant and let dry. then the preparation would be complete. 

idk tho, u'r right at this point i need to stick to what works til i get a handle on it. or maybe i'll try one with the sealant,for an experiment.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 10, 2008)

That's what I would do, if you are headed down that road already, try one, see how it works. I would drill and plug the hole before hand, and the sterilize the lid again afterwords, maybe this will prevent any issue. Its a good idea, They use some sort of rubber seals on blood draw tubes, and those are sterile, so I'm sure there's a way to do it. Keep us informed on how it goes, this might change the way people do things. You should do a journal.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 10, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> That's what I would do, if you are headed down that road already, try one, see how it works. I would drill and plug the hole before hand, and the sterilize the lid again afterwords, maybe this will prevent any issue. Its a good idea, They use some sort of rubber seals on blood draw tubes, and those are sterile, so I'm sure there's a way to do it. Keep us informed on how it goes, this might change the way people do things. You should do a journal.


 

thanks a lot. gives me some motivation to go forward. i am a little skeptical about it, i wonder why it hasn't been done before, or if it has with poor results... i'm not a compete idiot, but i'm not the smartest either.. 

good point about the rubber seals. synthetic rubber and silicone are probably contaminate resistant surfaces, so lends themselves well to sterile uses. it'd be good to cut out a step tho. is the entire reason for having tinfoil- to aid in incubation?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe that the tinfoil, is to provide a puncture able seal in the lid. When you put them in the pressure cooker, the tinfoil will seal the jar even with the hole in the lid, but you can then puncture it, and place a piece of tape back over to reseal it. If you used the silicone, you would prolly have to just leave the lids a little lose when you cooked them, to let the air in and out(so they don't blow up).


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have 2 jars at 100% .....finally

i will birth them tomorrow and soak for 24hrs then roll it verm


----------



## phishhead (Oct 11, 2008)

nice bro. i'm psyched for ya.


----------



## archangel (Oct 12, 2008)

hell ya...pix???


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats jollygreen!! Love to see some pics. What do you soak it in, just water? I have never read about growing out of the jars before, everything I had read in my study, had been to start the grain in the jars, then use the jars to grow in a tub. I've seen the jar grows, just not familiar with the whole process.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 12, 2008)

heres a pic..top 2 are 100%, still havent birthed them, been busy.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2008)

lookin good man, nice white and filling right up!!!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 15, 2008)

Sweet I can't wait to see them give birth!


----------



## phishhead (Oct 16, 2008)

who +repped me here, i want to return the favor but idk who did it.

you gotta leave your name..


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

lol it was me phishhead.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 16, 2008)

rite on man then rite back at ya thunder!.....

i'm not stingy with my weed or +reps. and i don't f'n care how much it costs, i'm sharing my shit with everyone.

that's just the way it is..


----------



## phishhead (Oct 16, 2008)

oh i already gave you love and can't give no more....damn it all!!! lol


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

you should turn those bad boys into casings you would get so much more weight


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

vertise, could you elaborate on what casings are. I'm not super experienced with defferent shroom growing tech. I've heard of casing the surface of a tub grow, how would you case the jars. Is that what they were talking about soaking themand rolling in vermiculite for? If so what do you soak them in? Water?


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/60820-growing-mushrooms-via-casing-pics-4.html

this is a link to my shroom grow. The best part is each casing is made with just one jar of substrate.


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

let me find you a link man that i followed exactly.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

So was I on the right track with the technique?


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

Rye bitches RYE !!!!!!!!!!!! - Substrates - Shroomery Message Board there you go, i followed this dudes post exactly. Coco coir can be bought at petco or most pet stores. Vermiculite can be found at your local plant store, like a green house


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

its more of a process but and you need to get a few more supplies but if your planning on making a bit of doh its worth it


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok thats what I thought, you use the jars to colonize a tub and case the top with vermiculite?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been looking into investing in this set up, it seems like an all around kit, that will let me yeild for years lol. MES DELUXE KIT Bio Sphere Mushroom / Shroom Growing Chamber What do you think?


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

its a bit more complex. you pressure cook or micro wave a 60/40 mix of vermiculite and coco coir with ample water then let it cool. Then mix the substrate into the verm/coir. when you microwave the verm/coir you have to do it for 20 minutes. after mixing cover with foil put in chamber and your set. after it looks like the casing has been covered about 50 percent take off the tin foil. The link has everthing along with the rest of that shroom site. just search and you will find. the only difference was i microwaved the verm/coir he preasure cooks it


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

that shits no good man, just a way for someone to make money. You can just make what you need from supplies at a homedepot and order spores from sporeworks.com, Just do research man thats the best way


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

i also made something called a liquid culture which is honey water and spores in a jar. the honey allows the spores to colonize and you have white cloudy shit floating inside which is why its called a liquid culture. Speeds up the growth time when you inject it into substrate. and one quart of a liquid culture will make around 200 jars


----------



## phishhead (Oct 17, 2008)

for me, i think it's a little too involved for my first shroom grow. i want to get a handle on basic mycology first, walk before i crawl you know.... but i'm sure once i feel comfortable with the dynamics of fungus growth i'll progress onwards and upwards. 

i'll be starting soon...any damn day now if things would come together for me.....just once...sigh....lol 

how long can my spores sit in the syringe on my dresser? do they break down in the water over time? 

thanks for the discussion guys, got me spinning my wheels again..


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

i cased my first time, wasnt hard to do just alot of reading. Spores are good for a good amount of time some may crap out but overall it will be fine. Just dont let the temp go to 100 degrees or higher. That temp will kill your spores. So for example dont put your spores on a heater or under a intense light or yada yada. they will die once the solution hits over 100 degrees f


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 17, 2008)

ive looked at casings a few times and i would love to get that kind of weight..but im not there yet.

a few successful pftek runs then hopefully i can move onto grain or casings.
i would eventually like to do an outdoor mushie grow.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats cool vertise, I read threw that whole link, and thats about what I thought, I just didn't elaborate. The only part of that kit that I was thinking would be hard to get at homedepot was the enviroment pump. I was considering just buying that and getting the rest from lowes or whatever. All the rest of the stuff is everyday stuff. I'm getting ready to do a grow bag grow. Thats what I did last time, and for 80 bucks it was a great investment I felt. It was simple as could be, and if I do that then when they are ready, i'll be able to get the spores, and start my own for the next batch. I'll deffinitly be casing the next batch, it seems very simple and straight forward. Thanks for the links. Did you put your honey mixture into jars in the pc, then colonize them after it was cooked? Also how long did you leave it to grow, before you put it into the fridge, I'd hate to go through the work and then stunt the growth.


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats cool vertise, I read threw that whole link, and thats about what I thought, I just didn't elaborate. The only part of that kit that I was thinking would be hard to get at homedepot was the enviroment pump. I was considering just buying that and getting the rest from lowes or whatever. All the rest of the stuff is everyday stuff. I'm getting ready to do a grow bag grow. Thats what I did last time, and for 80 bucks it was a great investment I felt. It was simple as could be, and if I do that then when they are ready, i'll be able to get the spores, and start my own for the next batch. I'll deffinitly be casing the next batch, it seems very simple and straight forward. Thanks for the links. Did you put your honey mixture into jars in the pc, then colonize them after it was cooked? Also how long did you leave it to grow, before you put it into the fridge, I'd hate to go through the work and then stunt the growth.


yea preasure cooked the honey and water and let cool, then add spores. I let it grow a week.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool so grow for a week then in the fridge till I need it, sweet. The you can just inoculate with that I take it. Do you just spoon the white part in, or can you actually just use the liquid and inject it, or does the white part stay suspended in the liquid? 

Do you do anything special after you pick the first flush to get ready for the second?


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

you can just inject the liquid and white part together. you may want to put a marble in the jar so you can shake and break up the white mycelium cause it grows in a clump. also you need to be very sterile not to contaminate it so you may want to get a resealable rubber top for the hole. Same thing a doctor would use when he measure out a syringe of something from a bottle. after the first pick just soak the casing or case in a 5 percent hydrogen peroxide 95 percent water mix for 1 hour. take out and you will see growth in a week or two. repeat until your casing or case is dipleted


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks alot for all the info man, I've been learning for the last year about all this stuff, and getting the info, and reassurance from someone that has done it is really helpful. 

So what do you think about the atmoshpere pump, the link you gave me showed them using some sort of humidity pump but it didn't give a great explanation about where to get one, or how to make one.


----------



## vertise (Oct 17, 2008)

hey man its late where i am at, so i am going to pass out. but the site i gave you uses a normal fish tank heater placed in a thing of water. you can take a fish tank heater and put it in a gallon jar. when kept at 85 degrees it will create alot of moisture in your chamber. it works very well. creates the proper amount of moisture needed withing the chamber. there are alot of ways to do this. the heater placed in a jar of water works pretty well.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 17, 2008)

the jars are still sitting in the incubator..no pining yet
im going to make myself get around to birthing them tomorrow and proceed with the dunk and roll then into the fruiting chamber.

ill get some pics up after this all takes place.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

lol thats sweet, just thought I would ask!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 18, 2008)

i finally birthed the 2 jars, rinsed them off, and submerged them in water.
tomorrow night i will take them out, rinse again, then roll in dry verm and put them in their new home.

ill take some pics of them in the fruiting chamber tomorrow and you guys can tell me how my setup is or if i should change something or do something different.

im feeling kind of lost, im not sure about what all i should be doing for them once their in their new home..all i know is to try to keep temps around mid 70s, high humidity, mist walls and fan every so often..anything else i should keep in mind?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 18, 2008)

i opened the cabinet that i put the jars with contams in until im convinced that they are trash, well there was a jar in there..this jar had some funky green mold looking stuff growing on it..and now its fully colonized, the mycelium took over and ate that shit up.

so that was a sweet surprise..

i think ill give it a few more days to make sure its colonized completely before i birth it


----------



## Letitgrow (Oct 18, 2008)

thats pretty much it wait about a week after you put them in the furiting camber and you should have starts


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 18, 2008)

alright cool, thanks LIG

long time no see..glad you stopped by


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 19, 2008)

ok so i finished the dunk and roll and put them into the chamber
immediately i noticed its way too small i must have been pretty fucking high when i bought that small container. there only like 2 inches from the tops of the cake to the top of the chamber.....dammit!


----------



## vertise (Oct 19, 2008)

lol yea man. get a nice tall bin for your chamber


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Jolly, I have tried this method 2 times and time it has failed. I think it has to do with my incubation temps. I placed them in a plastic bin with water heater set to 85 Degrees. It gets really hunid in there, plus i do not think the temp is accurate. How did you incubate yours?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 20, 2008)

if you look back in the thread, ive got a pic of my incubator
its a cooler with a plastic bin the sits in the water
with a small water heater
temp is normally around 80-83

have you been able to get the jars to colonize? or get any kind of growth?


----------



## SmokingNuggz (Oct 20, 2008)

Haya Jolly, I gotta ask, what is the basic climate you live in? I live in a "green" desert, arid but with lots of shrubbery and palo verde trees (the devils bush!). I have AC instead of a swamp cooler so I am basicaly screwed on the humidity aspect of things. 
I have successfully colonated a bunch of jars with different strains but so far have gotten only a single little shroom to fruit. ok, wasnt really little but it was just one, so far no more flushes. Very frustrating project, but thankfully is pretty damn cheap.
Anyways, my best jars were a 50/50 mix of coco coir (found in bricks in pet stores, used for reptile betting as well as plant grow medium) and fine-cut vermiculite. Moistened that mix first (just barely moist, you want to squeze it and not see more then a drop or two of water in your hand) then just add in the flour until lightly coated. I just eyeball all this shit. It's like cooking, ya know? If you didn't make enough to fill all jars, make more - no biggie. I must add, the coco coir should be a fine cut - you can see in the packageing, if it's not fine cut you will see what looks like wood chips pressed in it. That stuff is a bit too course. It is also compressed and very dry. You should spend the time breaking it up as much as possible dry in the bowl first. Add water slowly always mixing it. It flufs out alot. What looked like powder in the bowl now looks more like fiber. ADD WATER SLOWLY. You don't want to use too much. After the coco coir is a good consistancy, add in your verm, then do the flour last. The make great jars. I also use bottled spring water for the water.

I can make one hell of a jar, but only one shroom. What I was doing was using those tin pound cake loaf pans with a bed of moist (again, not too moist) coco coir. Crumble the cakes on top, cover with foil, and stabalize a few days. I then put the pans inside a rubbermaid tub which has 3 inches moist purlite in the bottom. Move to cooler room and give em light. Oh, the lid to rubbermaid has a plexiglass window in it - 5 bucks at ACE hardware.

If I try this again, I am going to skip a step. I think I will just crumble the cakes in the bottom of the tub, on the bed of coco coir, skipping the tins and purlite. This ways, with small holes in the bottom of the rubbermaid, you can soak the entire cake in another tub the same size. 
Anyways, hope this helps ya out in the future for making jars! Good Luck!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 20, 2008)

i live in louisiana
so its pretty humid for most part of the year, definately not dry

ive thought about looking for the coco coir at the petstore a few times but i always get sidetracked with the puppies and crazy looking fish

have you ever tried to just fruit the colonized jars instead of doing the whole tin pan thing? i dont know why your not getting shrooms..after crumbling the cakes in with the bed of coir..do you let the mycelium colonize the pan before fruiting?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 20, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> if you look back in the thread, ive got a pic of my incubator
> its a cooler with a plastic bin the sits in the water
> with a small water heater
> temp is normally around 80-83
> ...


I was just being lazy. Yeah i had a little the first time, but the second it was other factors like they fell over during the sterilization. I will take a look back. Thanx.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey buffalosoulja, if you are having a hard time with this method, I would try this Homestead Book Company the oldest counter culture book distributor in the world this is the kit I used. It worked purfectly, and was almost fool proof.


----------



## massbaster (Oct 20, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> Hey Jolly, I have tried this method 2 times and time it has failed. I think it has to do with my incubation temps. I placed them in a plastic bin with water heater set to 85 Degrees. It gets really hunid in there, plus i do not think the temp is accurate. How did you incubate yours?


i have seen on some pf recipes that the max inoculation temp should be 86 degrees F.

in fact some say that while the mycelium is growing, it will generate a couple degrees of heat itself and therefore the temps should be kept closer to 81-83.

they warn of high temps will kill. just what i have read....


also if you are incubating then humidity is not a concern. in fact youo should not add any more water as the cake you made has been designed to be perfectly hydrated for the duration of time it will take for the mycelium to take over the jar. 

AFTER the jar has become fully white and you birth the cake, then you can dunk in water for 24 hr to rehydrate and THEN place into a FRUITING CHAMBER and keep humidity as high as possible. 

sounds like you need to review the recipe for pf tek mushroom growing. good luck


----------



## SmokingNuggz (Oct 20, 2008)

Nope I haven't tried the invetro yet. It could work but it's just not going to be a large flush. Well, lol that's kinda funny concidering the size of my one an only flush so far hehehe... Anyways, I think I am done with this for now though. Maby I'll try it again in a few years =)


----------



## massbaster (Oct 21, 2008)

SmokingNuggz said:


> Nope I haven't tried the invetro yet. It could work but it's just not going to be a large flush. Well, lol that's kinda funny concidering the size of my one an only flush so far hehehe... Anyways, I think I am done with this for now though. Maby I'll try it again in a few years =)



actually i read that getting your jars to be invitro would produce a higher yeilding flush.

atleast the recipe i went by stated that although i have not personally seen this happen.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 25, 2008)

hey jolly how's everything? any progress to report? 

my 12 jars are on the 5th day, so far no contams. just keeping my fingers crossed during the wait....

hope things are going well with you...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 25, 2008)

not much progress at all really..
its been a little cold here and so the fc wont get above 65
im looking around for a heating pad or something to get the temp up..


----------



## massbaster (Oct 25, 2008)

try a fishtank heater

find cheap one at local walmart


i just put one in and trying to from 62-64 i basement to 72 with use of heater.

i just lay in bottom of FC.

will take some more pictures as soon as i charge my phone. but you will be surprised at the grwth i have now...


and that is without the heater. cant wait to see how things improve. 

my other four cakes are flushing like mad and are almost ready for harvest. 

and i havent even eaten the last harvest yet.....

only had five out of 12 and yes the F strain is nice. took alittle while for it to kick in last night but when it did, very nice.... sort of a creeping feeling as far as highs go...

but i like the F strain....AhHHHHH who am i kidding I LIKE ALL THE STRAINS.... havent met a bad one yet.


keep in touch.


oh yeah and on a side note, my Aerogarden clones are still alive after 3 days.....keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for that massbaster!
ill be looking for those pics, i was thinking about an aquarium heater but wasnt sure if you could just lay it on the perlite but seems like it would work well.
Enjoy your fruits of labor..and ive got my fingers crossed for your clones, hopefully all goes well


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd make an incubator JG. Put the fish tank heater the bottom of a larger tub with water in it. Put your container into the water, the heater will heat the water wnad the water will warm your container. Thats the method I've heard of.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

nice work on the shrooms - i read the mushroom cultivator and the guy who wrote it is not too far from me. some friends of mine were ready kicking it down at one time and flushing over 100 lbs a round. i was getting lbs for $400. those were good days


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

Fuck I have never even seen a lb of shrooms. The most any one I've known has ever gotten their hands on was a QP. That was only once, the beginning of this year, and after they were gone, I havn't seen a mushroom since. rrrrr the weeds dry, and the shrooms are just a dream.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

i used to get 10 lbs from them at a time and i used to get what they called the shmoo, being the stuff from the bottom of the pile that looked like shit for $50 a lb and turn it into chocolates and sell it for a pretty good profit and it really didnt cost shit. i would put 2.5 grams in each one and after mine there was no way you would get high off anyone elses lol


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

if you really want to come to canada then do it cause they will let you in. i have several friends that i call yanko-canadians. its not that hard, but ya gotta just do it


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 26, 2008)

ive gone to fields with friends and we would each fill a 5 gallon bucket...those fields were truly magical

Thundercat-ive got an incubator..temps normally at 80
but i need to bring up the temp in my fruiting chamber so my mushies will grow


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm stuck into a lease until oct of 09. But in the mean time, I'm trying to decide where I'm gonna move next. It may be canada, though I'm seriously considering colorado as well. I just gotta figure out the options, and figure out what I will be dling for work. I can get a transferwith my company to Colorado, but they don't have stores in Canada.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

Why can't you incubate the fruiting chamber? Is it to big?


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

colorado is a good choice if you gonna stay stateside - its easier to grow bud for a living in canada


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

I would love to grow for a living, but I think I would need something other then savings, o get me threw till the harvest. I've heard that the only real trick to moving there is to get a job, and they will pretty much let you in as long as your not a felon or something. Or I suppose I could find a cute canadian girl and get married, though I bet my GF might have a problem with that. lol


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 26, 2008)

fruiting chamber needs light, incubator needs no light
im fruiting cakes and incubating jars, so i need 2 different chambers

ive got an aquarium that i took from the neighbors when they moved so im thinking im going to use that as my fruiting chamber and use plastic wrap to seal the top and use a aquarium heater to bring the temps up


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I would love to grow for a living, but I think I would need something other then savings, o get me threw till the harvest. I've heard that the only real trick to moving there is to get a job, and they will pretty much let you in as long as your not a felon or something. Or I suppose I could find a cute canadian girl and get married, though I bet my GF might have a problem with that. lol


 well whats good fro the goose


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 26, 2008)

dude im headed to colorado soon hopefully, and ive been thinking about just leaving the US for good and going to canada..either way would be a great improvement on my current situation in louisiana..probably the shitest place you could be for weed


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know about the shittiest, but I second leaving the US for good. I thought this was supposed to be the land of the free, not the land of the oppressed. Between the economy, and the prohibition, I feel fucking oppressed!


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 26, 2008)

I innoculated 8 jars 33 days ago using 10cc of B+. Have not seen any new growth in the past week. What to do ??????























I was concerned about them drying out, how many days is too long for 100% growth.


----------



## massbaster (Oct 26, 2008)

dude i still got cakes in jars i am waiting on....

things look ok but not great just keep them constant temp and have patience.

one trick is not flip jar over and tap to loosen the cake as if you were birthing but with the cover on.the cake should shift and air should be exchanged from pressure difference.

try adjusting your temps if you can do it accurately.

dont go over 86 and probably not below 78 but maybe you need to do something different like that, just change to one temp and wait a week.

if no results, go the other way and wait a week


send question to experts at shroomery


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

Skinflute, the jar on the right hand of those pictures looks like it is pretty well colonized, the left one could prolly use more time. Thats the tough thing about mushrooms, they kinda grow at their own pace. You try to give them exactly what they want, but its my understanding that some times they just take longer, and some times they grow fast.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 26, 2008)

massbaster said:


> dude i still got cakes in jars i am waiting on....
> 
> things look ok but not great just keep them constant temp and have patience.
> 
> ...


 

just to be clear mass, are you saying he _should _flip the jar over and tap it or no? I've wondered about that myself, but all of my jars seem to be colonizing at least a little, and it's been 7 days so i;m hoping i haven't done anything to screw em up.


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 26, 2008)

Every Tek I've read lately has stated I should have full colonization within 14-28 days. I could not find an answer anywhere as to what happens if you go *past* the 28 days. 
Is 40 days too long? or is 60 days tooo long? Is it necessary to re-hydrate your jars after so many days?


----------



## massbaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> Every Tek I've read lately has stated I should have full colonization within 14-28 days. I could not find an answer anywhere as to what happens if you go *past* the 28 days.
> Is 40 days too long? or is 60 days tooo long? Is it necessary to re-hydrate your jars after so many days?



there is a section in shroomery that i read about birthing a cake when its not complete. there is info there as to why it may not be growing.

i think it was under the contamination section and if i feel like diggin for ya instead of looking at porn i may post a link.

least im honest.,

if you followed the recipe and did not over temp them (which is hard to do)
then you have two variables at this point. lights and temps.

they should be in as much darkness as can allow and you should find a way to monitor your temps.

i think that i have read if you ABSOLUTELY have to birth an uncomplete jarr, then try to scrape off as much unused cake as possible done to the mycelium and MAYBE treat that small area with a light H2O2 solution to prevent bacteria.

the info is there, keep searching. you should learn about contaminants anyway to give self idea on what to possible expect and what you can get away with.


----------



## massbaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Shroomery - The PF Tek


this link should have three parts.

the second part is where you can get info on birthing a cake if not complete

and much more. i would read it


----------



## SmokingNuggz (Oct 27, 2008)

Heya Skin!
Looks like they stalled. Also looks like you don't have any fresh air exchange - no biggie. You prolly should go ahead and birth them, otherwise you gonna get rotten brown rice flower (or whatever). As above, scrape the un-colonized parts off before you soak, be carefull not to break cake.
It's a tough call, but without having fresh air exchange the jars will stall. The way you get air exchange it to roll up a wad of polly fill in tin foil about a nickel in size, and push it through a (nickel-sized) hole you create in center of lid. Looks like a stove pipe with cotton puffing out the top. (use polly fill though - not cotton).
Your next project will go much smother this way.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

this is what you call high science, no pun intended, well maybe a little


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and Links...

2 days ago when I last posted, I decided to remove the top layer of tinfoil which were covering my inoculation holes. Them bastards took off like a raped ape Went from 50-75 to nearly 100% just by letting them breath.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 28, 2008)

that's sick man...looks great!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice man, I'm glad they started to take off for ya, can't wait to see them give birth!!


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 29, 2008)

> can't wait to see them give birth!!


You and me both 
Check them this morning, 1 jar is complete except for a small brown spot on bottom of jar, looks like a little asshole....


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 30, 2008)

*bump*






*.*


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy halloween everybody!!!


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Skinflute (Nov 1, 2008)

Mushrooms are bursting out of the top of jar, but bottom is still not fully colonized, can I birth this jar?????




























Notice how bottom of jar is still BROWN


----------



## skateskunked (Nov 1, 2008)

that looks like a buncha brits in a phone booth!


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

nice job, i think you should be president


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2008)

It looks like they are birthing themselves bro. I'd get them out of the jars so they have room to grow.


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

just do it if you wanna come to canada - dont show up at the border without your proper documents and forget it if you have had an MJ bust


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2008)

Well anotherchance, I would love to just do it, but I need finances, and a job first. I also have no criminal record, nor do I plan to any time soon. And by the way, where did that statement come from, its kinda out of left field.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 1, 2008)

that's how all of anotherchance' statements are


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol i've noticed that, hard to follow the bouncing ball some times.


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 3, 2008)

i can just see myself growing tons of green forest mold.

but, man, that casing stuff looks wild. I will pay you to come to my house and show me how to do that stuff 

someday i'd like to try this.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 3, 2008)

DaGambler said:


> i can just see myself growing tons of green forest mold.
> 
> but, man, that casing stuff looks wild. I will pay you to come to my house and show me how to do that stuff
> 
> someday i'd like to try this.


 
yea man, but it's just practice you know?! and the initial startup is very low. you can get everything you need to grow for about $50. except the pressure cooker.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol i've noticed that, hard to follow the bouncing ball some times.


 
 lol liono


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2008)

hehe Thundercats HOOOOOO. I love that show. hmmmmm I wonder about watching thundercats on shrooms, I might have to try that. lol


----------



## phishhead (Nov 3, 2008)

i've been walkin around all day thinking bout the thundercats man. i loved it too, it's so classic.  

 

doesn't he say?

Thunder.......Thunder........THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


or is it "thundercats" each time? lol. this is so funny. sorry for the highjack jolly! i think that's one of the cool things about these shroom journals is that there's so much freakn time to just wait that we can shoot the shit about anything.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2008)

lol, It was/is a great show. Well its been awhile since I've actually watched an episode of it, but I believe it was just" Thunder, Thunder, Thundercats Hoooo".


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 4, 2008)

over the weekend i switched up my FC to an aquarium and have added an aquarium heater..it stays 67-70..better than staying in the low 60s

i put the 2 cakes in from the old FC and birthed the 3rd..i saw what could have been a few small pins so i didnt dunk and roll, just birthed and right into the chamber.

ive finally got a few pins on a cake..and waiting for the other 2 to do something.

hopefully we can make something happen soon


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 5, 2008)

ive got little pins poking out on the middle cake now

IM READY TO SEE SOME SHROOMS!


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 5, 2008)

1541 Psilocybe Azurescens Spawn bag


if it doesnt work when you click on it then take the time to type it in and dont say i didnt ever do nothing for you. Those are the most potent shrooms you can get and i got them last year and harvested and havent touched them since, only watered a couple times on the wood chips and this years harvest is coming in, should be about another month.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 5, 2008)

k well it works so enjoy!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 5, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> 1541 Psilocybe Azurescens Spawn bag
> 
> 
> if it doesnt work when you click on it then take the time to type it in and dont say i didnt ever do nothing for you. Those are the most potent shrooms you can get and i got them last year and harvested and havent touched them since, only watered a couple times on the wood chips and this years harvest is coming in, should be about another month.


hey ststepen thanks for looking in at my little grow

thanks for the link..$34 and a bag of bark you can grow them outside?
this sounds very interesting...please tell me more

what kind of yield could someone expect from one of these beds?
and are you telling me that the bed of bark sat all year after your harvest, and you watered the bark a few times and now they are growing again on the same bed?

+rep for the info..thank you


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah they grow back...im no scientist so i cant really explain how they work but yeah they grow on woodchips, as far as i know they wont work like most others and grow on rice cakes or whatnot. Im not gonna say a yield because that depends on how you do it, how many bags you bought, how big a bed you put them in and all that good stuff. I had about 38 dry grams and that was after i ate some fresh a couple of times. They are without a doubt amazing and just dont over do it with these because its not like eating some cubensis. My sister had to lock me in the bathroom because i was hearing people outside and was trying to talk to the people who lived under her out on her balcony and i know they had to know i was so fucked up. Oh and a good tip is next time you trip go to youtube and search grateful dead throwing stones animation, it should be a black and white looking thing with some little gnomes, watch that....well watch it now and think about watching it during a trip...its fucking trippy man


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 5, 2008)

oh and i forgot to tell you they dont start growing till around the first frost, they arent like other shrooms that need a warm and humid enviroment


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey JG, things look like they are coming along well. 

Thanks for the link ststephan, that looks sweet, I've wanted to do an outdoor shroom grow. Much more low key then outdoor pot. I'd love to have like 3-4 differant beds of mushrooms outside, that all harvest at different times. Some that harvest in spring, some for summer and some for fall. Have year round mushrooms every year!!!!

JG there are all differant kinds of magic mushrooms, that grow in all sorts of mediums, and in different enviroments. Most can be grown outdoors, its all about creating the right place for them to grow. It makes sense that they would grow back year after year, or atleast for seveal years. The mycilium will grow, and spread in the wood chips. In the winter it will lie dormant, just like any mushrooms in your yard or woods. Then the next year you'll notice them growing in the same spot again.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 5, 2008)

that sounds pretty fucking sweet. seems easy as hell too.
would it be a problem if i do indeed live in a warm and humid environment? 
ive got a while before the first frost.

would this be low key enough to do in my backyard? 
i think i have the perfect spot to make a bed, its almost always shaded and it would be hard to see..especially with sticks and shit over it. 
I dont want friends or neighbors snooping around my shroom patch.

the link said that the mycelium grows on certain woodchips..
so would i have to make sure to get a certain woodchip? or any chip will do?
and did you use 1 bag of chips and 1 spawn bag?

I wont be able to grow anymore pot for a while..
so i thought id try to grow a continuous supply of shrooms so this is right up my alley


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> JG there are all differant kinds of magic mushrooms, that grow in all sorts of mediums, and in different enviroments. Most can be grown outdoors, its all about creating the right place for them to grow. It makes sense that they would grow back year after year, or atleast for seveal years. The mycilium will grow, and spread in the wood chips. In the winter it will lie dormant, just like any mushrooms in your yard or woods. Then the next year you'll notice them growing in the same spot again.


This is what I had thought..shrooms grow, weather gets cold, mycelium goes dormant but the particular mushroom that ststepen is referring to is a cold weather shroom. I was thinking that the summer heat would bake the mycelium, killing it.

thats just what i was thinking


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 5, 2008)

if you have a pressure cooker then just go to grain an then spawn your grain to Horse poo coir coffee mix with some worm castings, no paticular ratio, like a gallon of each but less like 3 cups of coffee grounds...and a 7% gypsum and 3 cups of verm, after the jars are colonize mix it in a tub with 2 2 ince holes stuffed with polyfill and connect an air pump to it, keep the RH high and spray to keep it up until you see hyphal knots an then case it with a low or non nutritive casing layer like verm perelite or verm/peat moss even coir will work but COIR oes have nutes, almost as many as poo but it works...giver her 18 hours of light a day and let em breath freah air an in 3 weeks in a small tub youll have ounces of shrooms depening on strain...

the PF tek was esigned for personal use for people with no pressure cooker but IMHO its a waste of time and even harder or just as hard as going Millet an then to horse poo...way better yields and quality from the better nutes, worm castings and poo make MONSTERS...wall to wall flushes. You wont regret it.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 5, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Hey JG, things look like they are coming along well.
> 
> Thanks for the link ststephan, that looks sweet, I've wanted to do an outdoor shroom grow. Much more low key then outdoor pot. I'd love to have like 3-4 differant beds of mushrooms outside, that all harvest at different times. Some that harvest in spring, some for summer and some for fall. Have year round mushrooms every year!!!!
> 
> JG there are all differant kinds of magic mushrooms, that grow in all sorts of mediums, and in different enviroments. Most can be grown outdoors, its all about creating the right place for them to grow. It makes sense that they would grow back year after year, or atleast for seveal years. The mycilium will grow, and spread in the wood chips. In the winter it will lie dormant, just like any mushrooms in your yard or woods. Then the next year you'll notice them growing in the same spot again.


 I actually think your just seeing the spores the mushies dropped grow back, I never heard of any Mycelium that sticks around like that, not even cold loving shroomies do that,.... not that I know of....there may be some that do im no mycologist but I am pretty sure the shrooms grow there outside, drop spores, which lie dormant til spring,... and then re-grow like seeds, 
spores=microseeds kinda
just for shrooms....

but then again you can get myc out of a jar and regrow it on grain making it perpetual....and then keep it in the fridge so maybe its possible but I think its just new spores...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> I actually think your just seeing the spores the mushies dropped grow back, I never heard of any Mycelium that sticks around like that, not even cold loving shroomies do that,.... not that I know of....there may be some that do im no mycologist but I am pretty sure the shrooms grow there outside, drop spores, which lie dormant til spring,... and then re-grow like seeds,
> spores=microseeds kinda
> just for shrooms....
> 
> but then again you can get myc out of a jar and regrow it on grain making it perpetual....and then keep it in the fridge so maybe its possible but I think its just new spores...



I'm no scientist either, so I could be wrong, but just like you said, about the fridge, I believe thats what happens. The mycilium lies dormant just like if you stick a colonized jar in the fridge. I'd have to do more research, but I believe thats what I've read.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 6, 2008)

so its been 2 days since i saw the first pin and thought id update with some pictures.

here are the two cakes that are pinning..still waiting on the third


----------



## bobharvey (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Jolly, how long have your cakes been in the fruiting chamber?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey bob..i birthed the two cakes pinning now 18 days ago..a long time, believe me i know
but my FC was inadequate and temps were low.
so about 5 days ago i put them in the aquarium with an aquarium heater to help with temp..and in about 48hrs i saw the first pin.


----------



## bobharvey (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a warming blanket under my fruiting chamber. I birthed mine ...lets see.... one friday, two sunday, and two tuesday. So far I haven't seen any pinning and I was just wonder how long I would have to be waiting. 

I keep my temps between 75-79 F and the humidity is like 99% so...idk, I guess I'll be waiting for a while as well.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 6, 2008)

my temp was a steady 64 but with the heater it keep its at 70 but wont get any warmer but it seems to be doing ok

did you dunk and roll them or they were birthed and went straight into fc?


----------



## bobharvey (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh yeah I dunked them for 24hrs, then rolled them, and put them in the FC. I don't have a damn bottle to mist them so that is probably the only thing that I fucked up on. Oh well, I plan on taking one or two prints and making a syringe and doing this again except a lot better. It took like the longer side of 5 weeks for my jars to colonize and now I guess they may take a couple weeks to pin and fruit. The I got Golden Teacher because it was supposed to be easy to cultivate but I guess on the next go around I will do everything a lot better and hopefully get faster colonization/fruiting. 

Btw I had no problems with contamination on any of my jars. I sterelized each batch twice because I was afraid that I didn't do it long enough the first time. I think I sterilized it first then let it cool. That way if anything was in there to germinate when I sterilized the second time it would have killed it. 

Long story short I'm in the same boat as you as far as this shit taking forever lol. I just wanna kill my ego so I can see what life is like without it.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 6, 2008)

hmm i dont know..it seems like they shouldnt be taking that long, it seems like you have good conditions for them to grow..i guess theres not much else you can do but wait and watch..hopefully all goes well and you can enjoy an ego-free perspective

"I just wanna kill my ego so I can see what life is like without it"...i like the way that sounds


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 7, 2008)

The wait is the worst part. Its always that way with shrooms. When you eat them, then you wait, when you grow them, and you wait. When your on them, and some times it just feels like a wait, lol. Any ways even with the right conditions, I"ve read that shrooms kinda just grow when they want to, or should I say are ready to.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 7, 2008)

once you see all those baby shrooms starting to pop out its not as bad.
i mean before all i had was jars of some white stuff..not too exciting
but now i can see the shrooms starting and know that it wont be long, plus they look all crazy..i often find myself with my face against the glass trying to get a good look through the condensation and figure out exactly whats going on in there.


oh yeah the third cake now has its first pin.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 7, 2008)

You need to give them some fresh air a few times a day, because the myc puts off CO2. I use 2 64qt clear tubs, and cut golfball sixed holes and stuff them with polyfill. Here is a pic of my grow chamber. Also, wild bird seed is the way to go!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 7, 2008)

Not tryin to jack your thread, but if you wanna grow the strongest strain....Penis Envy will blow your mind!! Also, next time you use tape, use Nexcare flexable tape. It has micro pores so the myc can breath. You can find it in the first aid section about anywhere. Here is some PE for you.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 7, 2008)

damn man..very nice, thank you for sharing those pictures 

i open it up and fan it out every few hours.

and i will try the birdseed sometime


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 7, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> damn man..very nice, thank you for sharing those pictures
> 
> i open it up and fan it out every few hours.
> 
> and i will try the birdseed sometime


Yes, try to fan atleast 2 to 3 times a day. They thrive for oxygen. There is no need to fan if you can cut holes and use pollyfill, it acts like a filter, so you wont have to worry about contams.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 7, 2008)

im here most of the time so throughout the day i fan probably 5-6 times..

i wanted to ask you what you keep your temp at in your fc
and also have you ever used rye and do WBS and rye perform any different or do they basically function the same..
last one, do you inoculate the birdseed with a liquid culture or with spores?

ive wanted to try casings since i started this project..but i thought it might be too difficult or advanced so i thought i might try it after this pf-tek..well those shrooms are popping up and im seeing that its not so hard. hardest part is trying to keep decent temps in my poorly insulated house.


----------



## bobharvey (Nov 7, 2008)

I looked this morning and saw little mushrooms starting on two of my cakes and I stared at them for like 30 minutes haha. I am interested in casing with birdseed as well, since I don't even know where to get rye.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 7, 2008)

are you growing mushrooms for the first time bob?
anyway, congrats on the little shroomies..that didnt take too long
youll be killing your ego in no time


----------



## bobharvey (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah Jolly this is my first go around and luckily I haven't had any problem with contams. 

I did the pf tek. One the first 6 jars I used BRF. Out of those 6 5 fully colonized and one didn't do anything ( I may have missed it with the needle idk). A week later I knocked up 6 more jars but instead of BRF I used just regular Brown Rice. Anyways the last six jars haven't fully colonized the jar because I guess the mycelium went straight for the rice and dismissed a lot of the verm around it. Oh well, I'll be sure to never do it again, lesson learned. I'm going to take the last six jars and try to do a casing layer so maybe I can get some shrooms out of it. We'll see.

As far as the ego goes, I have been studying a lot of different religions and philosophies. I been meditating a lot too. As far as I can tell the Ego is necessary but in a weird paradox it keeps you from seeing the Truth. So after a lot of study I've decided that instead of spending years in deep meditation I will ingest like 6 grams of shrooms to kill it, if only momentarily. At least I hear when you kill it time goes too (because it is only a mental construct) so even if it only dies for a second that second will be forever haha. I believe terrence mckenna said that meditation is all we have left from past religious ceremonies and that weed and shrooms should be used in conjunction with meditation.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 8, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> Yes, try to fan atleast 2 to 3 times a day. They thrive for oxygen. There is no need to fan if you can cut holes and use pollyfill, it acts like a filter, so you wont have to worry about contams.


This is the best way...almost exactly like mine but I now only make 2 ,2 inch holes in my tubs and mine are only 20 gallons but I use a small inebulizer basically a big fish pump and run Ts off it to provide each tub with its own low pressure O2 supply...a t5 or t8 aquarium light, some colonized millet spawned to a Horse poo mix and your off like a prom dress...
wall to wall flushes with more custom substrate...

try a 1:1:1:1 ratio of Hpoo, coco coir, worm castings, straw, with 5-10% gypsum by volume(about a quart) and about 3 cups of vermiculite...makes about several gallons or tubs worth.

WAY easier than the the PF crap TEK, no dunking or rolling BS no cold shocking no crap, just a pressure cooker is extra...which I think the poster said they have already...your already set up to do it.
or you CAN take your pf cakes and spawn them to this mix too, millet and rye are just better, IMO millet is best cheapest easiest to prepare but rye is good...but if youve gone this far just realise how much easier this is and you wont ever go back once you get 5 flushes back to back and several ounces out of one tub in a month...


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 8, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> Not tryin to jack your thread, but if you wanna grow the strongest strain....Penis Envy will blow your mind!! Also, next time you use tape, use Nexcare flexable tape. It has micro pores so the myc can breath. You can find it in the first aid section about anywhere. Here is some PE for you.


 I guarantee Lipa Yais are stronger and more contam resistant...But a cubes a cube after all...


----------



## Skinflute (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG!!!! Just ate my first shroom.  Thought I was going to vomit twice trying to get it to go down.....
I picked out 5 good sized babies, 48 grams fresh, hoping this wont be too much. 
I figure 48 fresh is the same as 4 to 5 dried? 
aaaaaaccccckk , gonna be sick,,, maybe not , just got half of 2nd one down. 
This is nasty, even chasing them with OJ. \
3 1/2 more to go, wish me luck


----------



## Skinflute (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn, their so chewy. I didn't know I had a Gag reflex till just now. Taking everything I got to get them chewed up and chased with orange juice before almost puking them back up....

3 1/2 down
1 1/2 to go
need to go lick the cat's asshole to get this nasty taste out of my mouth. Dog does it all day, so it must not be too bad. 







....


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 9, 2008)

Just throw them on a little peanut butter bread and wolf it down...or crush mix with copius amounts of juice and slam it...on a empty stomach.
I think most of them are awful too but maybe thats from too long of a period smelling them and smelling mycelium, you dont eat Mcdonalds if you work there either so same concept because I use to love them, now I cant gag them down.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 9, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> im here most of the time so throughout the day i fan probably 5-6 times..
> 
> i wanted to ask you what you keep your temp at in your fc
> and also have you ever used rye and do WBS and rye perform any different or do they basically function the same..
> ...


I keep my fc at 70, and yes I have used rye but WBS is better in my opinion. You dont have to add calcium, the WBS has TONS of nutes! WBS and verm. is all you need to go bulk. It is not as hard as you think! I simmer my WBS in a pan on med heat for about 15 min constantly stiring. You dont want to let it come to a full boil, or the WBS will burst open and get contaminated during colonization. Fill your jars 3/4 full of WBS (so you can shake the myc up when its time)and PC for 1 hr at 15 psi, and when its done let cool for atleast 8hrs. Next, inoculate with spores and seal the holes with micro-pore tape (so the myc can breath) and put in your incubator. Once the jars are about 40 to 50% colonized, shake the hell out of them. This will speed up colonization BIGTIME! When they are 100% colonized, take a gall. sized zip-loc and dump the myc in and break it all up to where there is no large chunks. Next take moist verm(NOT WET) and add equal parts to the WBS and mix them together in the zip-loc. Now take an aluminum pan (I use 8 x 8 )and fill with the WBS and verm at about 2 in deep and spread it out as even as you can. Now, take foil and cover up the tin and poke a few small holes in the top so it can breath. Put back in the FC and within 3 days it should be fully colonized. Now its time to case, its verry simple! Take some moist verm (doesnt have to be steralized either)and spread it on at 1/4 in. and NOT any deeper or it will take a day or 2 longer to pin. Next put it in your FC, and put on 12/12 and wait for your rewards! You can mist the casing layer till you see myc...then stop or the pins will abort from too much moisture. Here is a pic of a fully colonized tray


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is some I did in plastic tuperware...you can use about anything!


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 9, 2008)

I dont even simmer WBS, this is why i love and use it only. Soak for 24 hours in hot water, pouring it off and refilling over the 24 hour period. Sometimes 36 hours but any longer and youll get infested grain. Key is to hatch all endospores fast and rinse them out...then into jars with verm and a little gypsum...PC with Tyvek, lids and holes ....Viola.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 9, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> I dont even simmer WBS, this is why i love and use it only. Soak for 24 hours in hot water, pouring it off and refilling over the 24 hour period. Sometimes 36 hours but any longer and youll get infested grain. Key is to hatch all endospores fast and rinse them out...then into jars with verm and a little gypsum...PC with Tyvek, lids and holes ....Viola.


Simmering just cuts out alot of soaking time. As long as they dont burst on you, or its time to start over. Me myself, I dont like Tyvek, if it gets wet, you have got contams. Hell, most of the time I get 3 or 4 flushes from a tray. Here is another colonized tray.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 9, 2008)

im going to have to do this now..it seems so simple with nice rewards.

WBS..any specific kind? or any wild birdseed mix? im clueless..im sorry
also, where do you find tyvek?

and Kush, you said 
"take an aluminum pan (I use 8 x 8 )and fill with the WBS and verm at about 2 in deep and spread it out as even as you can. Now, take foil and cover up the tin and poke a few small holes in the top so it can breath. Put back in the FC and within 3 days it should be fully colonized."

do you mix the myceilum in with the wbs and verm or a layer of myceilum ontop and then cover that with a quarter inch of verm?

i will start to get the materials i need together and try my hand at casings

thanks for all info people


----------



## Skinflute (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Misterdogman 
have 3 2" stems left and I just cant do it.
going to try the peanut butter sandwich....
but already kickin in strong  Oh Yeah


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 9, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> im going to have to do this now..it seems so simple with nice rewards.
> 
> WBS..any specific kind? or any wild birdseed mix? im clueless..im sorry
> also, where do you find tyvek?
> ...


I use 'Morning Song' Gourmet WBS from Wal-Mart...comes in a 20lb bag. The bag has a pic of a cardinal with a chef's hat on.

The myc is the wbs, just mix it with equal parts of moist verm... 3/4 jar of WBS to 3/4 jar of moist verm.....mix them together in the zip-loc pour in your tray, cover with foil and wait till the WBS has turned almost solid white. Usually 3 days. Then add 1/4 in of moist verm on top and put in the FC.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is a pic


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks Kush
i should have realized the myc grows in the wbs..sorry
the picture really helps so thanks again, i will check the local walmart and see what theyve got.
im having some problems with temps in my fc so i will need to sort that out before starting up with this cake project, but i promise im going to do it.

now a bit of an update..
a cold front came through and it got down to the mid 30s
FC temp was at 56 this morning...burrr!
I dont know what else to do to keep my temp up...this house gets fucking freezing during the winter..and i refuse to turn on the heater after last winters electricity bills and its got to be constantly heating the house to combat the cold that creeps in..my house sucks
so when i can i will get another aquarium heater and hope it solves this on going problem.

any tips or ideas are always appreciated 

and ive got some pics. shots of the whole cakes so you can see all the little shrooms, shots of the weird shrooms that i dont really understand what or how they are doing, and shots of some more normal looking shrooms


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 10, 2008)

quote...
a cold front came through and it got down to the mid 30s
FC temp was at 56 this morning...burrr!
I dont know what else to do to keep my temp up



Well in this situation you have 1 of a few choices...
turn on your heat to a modest 60 or so...humans and appliances should help to boost it to the mid sixties...

Get a small heat type lamp and a thermometer near the top of the FC...

Anything in or near 65f will work but try for mid 70s...I just dont like heat lamps because they can frig it all up if you leave and the heat rises...

Or a heat rock or mat like a heat pad on low or small electric blanket... 

remember low low low setting only...and put a buffer zone between heat source and FC

Example...if using mat put it under fc and suspend FC over it on something like a little table...dont let heat source actually TOUCH the FC...a larger heat source like a heater 5 feet away or so with a fan blowing warm air in the direction works the best and is most reliable...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 10, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> Thanks Misterdogman
> have 3 2" stems left and I just cant do it.
> going to try the peanut butter sandwich....
> but already kickin in strong  Oh Yeah




Congrats on the first time shroomin man!!!!!! I just now got o and read the posts from earlier. I'm thinkin you may be coming down by now, maybe not? Hope you have had fun, if so, I'm sure you'll be wanting to eat more soon lol I always do. I have found that the best ways to eat them are:
1.(wet) chop them up real small, and put them on a double cheeseburger. If they are chopped you don't notice the chewness, and it will just taste like a burger with mushrooms on it. Seriously 
2.(dry) grind them up in a weed grinder, into a powder, and add it to about a mouthfull of very cold OJ. Shake up, and swallow, the pulp in the OJ hides the mushroom powders texture(this is why you shake it). Also the strong acid taste of the OJ hides the mushroom flavor.

Just my 2 cents, but I've been VERY happy with these methods.


----------



## Skinflute (Nov 10, 2008)

This is what I had for dinner the other night  . 48 grams of freshly picked bliss
I had taken about 1500mg of vitamin C about an hour before to help bring 
out the colors. The trip was mild compared to LSD, but still extremely enjoyable. Lots of colors, visuals were smooth and tranquil. I spent half the evening outside admiring the stillness, Noticing the subtle differences of light and darkness and all the shadows in between. The other half of my time was spent listening - Listening is not right, more like feeling various tracks of Pink floyd, Different notes would change patterns different colors.

Thundercat,
What is the best way to dry your shrooms, I could google it, but what works best for you?
I tried them fresh and am certain they could gagg a maggot. Next time I plan on drying and possibly grinding to powder.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 11, 2008)

Well man sounds like you had a good time, and a great dinner. Glad you enjoyed! I only dryed a couple, I ate most of mine wet, just cus the cheeseburger was an easy method and that meant I got to eat them the night I picked them. lol, I never had enough at one time to save and dry some except once. That time, I put a couple I had left from the night before, onto a couple sheets of newpaper, and set it in the sun. I let them set for about 2 days in summer sunlight. They were pretty damn dry when they were done. If you had a bunch I beleive many people put them on a drying screen with air moving over them.

I started grinding them and adding them to the little bit of oj cus usually if I happen to find shrooms to buy they are dry. I have found that to be a very simple and effective method.

How long did you trip for yesterday? When I grew mine, I had a strain of amazonian. I ate like 6 premature shrooms the first flush. I was anxious, had been waiting awhile, and didn't realize HOW premature they were until later. Boy did I miss out. I tripped balls, but off of 6 mushrooms. Had I let them go about another 3-4 days given the right weather, They would have tripled in size thats how young they were. Oh well it was my first grow, and I'm still learnin. From future flushs I only ate 2 full size shrooms and got about the same effect as the 6 small ones, if not more.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah...aborts and mutants are usually some ass kickers. As for hiding the taste, I use an herb grinder and grind it up and chase it with something to drink. I cant stand chewing them up, unless they were just picked!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 11, 2008)

i put a little heater infront of the fc so it blows hot air on the glass
works great! temp has been 72-73 since
and the shrooms were thankful and grew a nice bit

im not sure when to pick them. I know before the veil opens and spores get dumped everywhere but some of the buttons are like inside out and shit so im not really sure when you can tell when these are ready.

pics
1-they responded nicely to the warmer climate
2-is that tall shroom at the point im looking for to pick? or getting close?
3-this little clusterfuck kind of scares me..but im wondering what caused that coloring and is that from bruising? i think some water drops might have fallen and hit it.
4-some of the half inside out looking heads
5-more shrooms
6-dunk and roll is killing the birth and fruit

let me know when to pick some of these pleasekiss-ass


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 11, 2008)

You want to pick as soon as the thin viel starts to tear from the base of the cap. Unless you want to take some prints, but they are the most potent before the viel breaks. When they start dropping spores, they are done producing psilocybian and psilocin.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 11, 2008)

Shroom potency has no definitive reasoning, the harvest before the veil breaks is more for the prevention of spores falling and making everything black or purple...

People equate this and the dehydrating methods used to explain the potency level...

Unless your using a rhizomorphic isolate you will get different phenotypes of shrooms just like in weed, some short some fat some tall, some strong and some weak, just like in humans.

There is no noticable degradation in shrooms ive harvested right when the veil was breaking and some harvested after they long dropped spores...
same goes for some dried at 95f or 135f,
I would more likely attribute these flucuations to the phenos of each individual shroom rather than when it was picked or how it was dried.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 11, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> Shroom potency has no definitive reasoning, the harvest before the veil breaks is more for the prevention of spores falling and making everything black or purple...
> 
> People equate this and the dehydrating methods used to explain the potency level...
> 
> ...


Well, The Mushroom Cultivator states that they stop producing when the veil breaks. Im not trying to argue with you, Im just going by what the book says.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 12, 2008)

ive been looking around but cant really find what im looking for so ill just ask you guys
should you pick everything off of the cake or should i pick the largest, most mature shrooms and leave the smaller ones to grow?

me and my girl are wanting to eat a few for a mild trip tomorrow night
is this possible? and whats a normal amount to take if they arent dried?


----------



## dangreen (Nov 12, 2008)

I doubt they will dry fast enough for you to have for tomorrow. Not sure how the picking process works. Nice job btw


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey thanks dangreen.

i just picked a few of the larger mutated ones..26gs wet, left the others to keep growing.

im under the impression that they dont take too long to dry..a few days, but yes that would not be enough time to have them dry..but ill probably eat them semi dried unless someone convinces me to wait until theyre dry

i have to be honest, im pretty scared to eat some of these, they look fucking evil


----------



## dangreen (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow those look crazy, I've eaten shrooms not all the way dry and it still gets you tore up. Those look like they will get the job done .


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> Well, The Mushroom Cultivator states that they stop producing when the veil breaks. Im not trying to argue with you, Im just going by what the book says.


 Yeah and Stamets himself has updated the knowledge he had when it was written also. Not like hes the all knowing shroom god which people regurgitate his stuff like he is...he also suggests incubating at 86f which is when most Mycelium STOPS colonizing...
so basically that book is outdated. Colonize below 82F... 75f is great.
But at the time that book was written the info was new and not all understood...and people still thought PF TEK was the best way too.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> ive been looking around but cant really find what im looking for so ill just ask you guys
> should you pick everything off of the cake or should i pick the largest, most mature shrooms and leave the smaller ones to grow?
> 
> me and my girl are wanting to eat a few for a mild trip tomorrow night
> is this possible? and whats a normal amount to take if they arent dried?


Usually Ive noticed a 90% drop in weight wet to dry. So 100gm will be 8-10 gms when dried with most species but this varies. A good rule is Grams to Ounces. 28gms will be close to 2.8 dried...And I doubt you want to eat 30 wet gms to trip equivilent to 3gms...GROSS to choke down because when wet they have more taste...

And you can pick some and leave others, just grab base and twist...but be clean this invites contams, and if you got a casing cover the spots you make picking them...hope u have fun


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks misterdogman

ive eaten fresh shrooms a few times, never enjoyed it but managed to get them down the hatch
i would rather eat them dry but time is of the essence..i would like to trip tomorrow and then wait like a week and do it again hopefully with some dry shrooms

how about dosage, whats average? will it be enough for me and my girl to have a decent trip..if we each eat 13gs wet? maybe i should pick a few more


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2008)

Well he said that 30 drys to about 3 grams. I usually eat about 3-4 grams dry when I trip. So it dosage depends on your preferance. I'm telling you though if you wanna eat them wet, chop them up well, and put them in the middle of a double cheese burger. Its great, like a shroom and swiss burger from BK. Hope you enjoy JG!!


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> thanks misterdogman
> 
> ive eaten fresh shrooms a few times, never enjoyed it but managed to get them down the hatch
> i would rather eat them dry but time is of the essence..i would like to trip tomorrow and then wait like a week and do it again hopefully with some dry shrooms
> ...


 Well assuming it was equiv to 1.3 then maybe. I have the Lipa Yai strain supposedly one of the strongest cubensis,... and Ive had dudes around 160-200lbs split 3.5 and say the were like out of their minds...But I re read your thread and couldnt find what strain your growing, if its B+ or some other run of mill strain not super potent and your over say 180 Id think 13 wet would barely be a body buzz,

but this is coming from me who has a problem getting off on shrooms period some people are very succeptable to small doses and others can talk themself out of it...Ive done it with 3gms plus and not felt anything but mad... because my enviroment changed and killed my buzz...other times alone I got off on 3 or less...Also take in consideration of phenotypes, since your using a multispore syringe your going to get some weak some stronger and some the strongest for that species. Unless your using an isolate your not gonna have every shroom be as strong as the other...

Theres always a chance you randomly ate all the stronger ones and felt great and your old lady ate some weaker and didnt...so I guess try it or wait til next flush and dry them all out and really enjoy...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 13, 2008)

im growing B+, in the past when ive eaten shrooms i normally end up waiting around for the effects and start to think things like i didnt eat enough or its not working but then it hits me like a fucking train.

i read your earlier post about isolates but it was over my head..so im getting all kinds of different phenos..is this why some are mutated and ugly and some are completely normal looking?

anyway, my lady wants to eat this shit bad..i want to, but id rather wait until their dry..but like i said time is of the essence since we will be going out of town for thanksgiving and spending time with our families...we are trying to get 2 trips in before we are leaving.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 13, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> im growing B+, in the past when ive eaten shrooms i normally end up waiting around for the effects and start to think things like i didnt eat enough or its not working but then it hits me like a fucking train.
> 
> i read your earlier post about isolates but it was over my head..so im getting all kinds of different phenos..is this why some are mutated and ugly and some are completely normal looking?
> 
> anyway, my lady wants to eat this shit bad..i want to, but id rather wait until their dry..but like i said time is of the essence since we will be going out of town for thanksgiving and spending time with our families...we are trying to get 2 trips in before we are leaving.


 yeah, isolates can be aquired several ways. You can take a perfect looking shroom based off pheno and take a biopsy from its insides and then gro this on agar or in some honey or karo water or even sugar in the raw which I like. 5 packets to 500gms water PC for 20 mins and innoculate with biopsy.
Or you can do like either do a blind myc pull, or not blind, basically youll see the rhizomorphic or tomentose growth, Rhizo being the long aggressive strands tomentose being the more circular cottony growth...
take a strand of the rhizo mycelium out of you jar or even a tub/fc you got going and put into culture. When it grows big enough syphon into needle and inject into grain...then when colonized you spawn and will notice more similar potent fruits that look more similar more homozygous. Because you greatly reduced the genetic in that strand and took out a lot of the variance. You can then test these and go from there refining your strain and eventually having tubs of fruits pretty damn close in size shape and potency all similar height and genetics...but of course eventually it will degrade due to lack of diversity...fun to play with though


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 13, 2008)

i picked everything off the 2 cakes and got right at about 60gs all together
i chopped all of these up into tiny pieces 
me and my girl split them and put them on PB&Js and managed to get them down
now we are on the follow up bong session and feeling starting to feel pretty weird
that familiar feeling is sinking in


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha nice bro tell us about your Trip when you get back


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 13, 2008)

hell yeah , update us man! hope you smile and feel luscious!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol hope you had fun JG, can't wait to hear about it. How was the PB&J, I would have never thought to put mushrooms on that. Thats why I chose burgers, it just seemed natural. Anyway look forward to the trip report!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 14, 2008)

holy shit!

ive tripped before, but never like that..

we each made 2 magic PB&Js..we each could only get down about 1 and a half
the crunchy peanut butter masked the taste and texture of the shrooms well although some of the middle bites seemed to be nothing but shrooms..we started taking small bites and swallowing it with a sip of water..once we decided we couldnt do anymore, we smoked a bowl and i told you guys what was going on..about the time the bowl was cashed we both were starting to feel good.

We went to the front porch because my girl bought a firelog, and stuff to make semores and hotdogs. I dropped the firelog in the bbq pit and when i did the sound was really loud and it sent a crazy sensation all over my body (almost like a hit of electricity, almost momentarily paralyzing) and then i just busted out laughing. That is the point when things skyrocketed and i have to say ive never explored my mind or inner thoughts like that before, it was crazy and weird and pretty confusing i dont know how else to describe any of it. Well that crazy shit went on for a while and me and my girl were pretty much in our own worlds unable to really communicate to each other. Once we came out of the deep intense part of the trip the visuals appeared and were fucking amazing..never had visuals that..visual. We had Tool playing all night and i was getting lost in the lamp shade seeing faces and all kinds of colors and shit and my girl was lost in the curtains and blinds and the lines on the wall and ceiling..it was pretty cool..i kept feeling as if my body weighed significantly more, like my legs were noodles and my head was swinging around all over the place like my neck had given up..i layed on the floor with the dogs at one point and melted into the carpet basically

and semores are not a good idea when youre fucked up...i got pieces of graham cracker and sticky ass marshmallow fluff everywhere

i dunked the 2 cakes last night, i will roll later tonight and put them back in fc
the cake still in the fc has a few really nice shrooms on it


----------



## dangreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds like a good trip awesome story.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 14, 2008)

Im so happy for you jolly, man its sure is awesome to produce your own adventure isnt it? Im really glad you both had such an awesome time....
now just imagine where the hobby will go from here for you...the sky is the limit.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 14, 2008)

hey thanks guys! happy you enjoyed the story
yeah its fucking great to grow your own shit..id rather wait on my shit to grow than wait on some sketchy fuck to call back or come through..hell that takes longer than growing your own stash sometimes.

so im thinking about where i might want to take this project..
liquid cultures sound promising..along with casings..wbs seems the path i should take.
Id also like to try my hand at getting something to grow outside..in my yard or secluded spot of woods.

any ideas or links to something helpful would be appreciated.

side note: dunked and rolled both cakes and they are back in fc
and i think i want to take a spore print of that big cap


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats great man, just caught up. Sounds like a great hard trip. I've only had a couple I'd put at that level. I can't wait to get some more shroomies. Its been so loooong. It looks like things have really come around for you man. Those cakes are really going now. 

If your looking towards new ideas for the future, I think the birdseed casings might be the way to look. Seems like a huge yield, and pretty damn easy to do. 

I need some shrooms, I miss them so much. Its been a long 9 months!!!


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 14, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> hey thanks guys! happy you enjoyed the story
> yeah its fucking great to grow your own shit..id rather wait on my shit to grow than wait on some sketchy fuck to call back or come through..hell that takes longer than growing your own stash sometimes.
> 
> so im thinking about where i might want to take this project..
> ...


hey man yeah, I still do it for the hobby even though I dont eat them.
I posted several things here from shroomery.org to try to help but of course they got modified. I wasnt trying to plagerize just educate and it seems many dont know where to find info and actually its kinda hard to learn there.
I didnt figure it would be made into a big deal, Jeez half the pot threads here came from other sites or are quotes of someone elses work...WTF they dont get modified
But long story short myclogy is a super cool hobby, actually it will teach you a lot about several things. My family hasnt been sick with flu or chest colds or ANYTHING since I started doing research on shrooms several years ago, reason?
Fresh air exchange, antibacterial conditons, requirments for contamination...
The rubbing alcohol and hydrogen and supplies got to be apart of my everyday life. because of the fact mushrooms respond and grow under the same conditions as things that make you sick...its so interesting.
But seriously, I suggest you keep up on it. I would take the next step to grain. Man im telling you if you have been this sucessful in the PF thing once you go millet and Hpoo youll be like WTF PF TEK is NOT easier.
I dont want to look like some loon or mushroom god, there is some guys at shroomery who are like PROFESSIONALs.
I am just now feeling confident in what I have learned over the years. But if you want to take a step up and do some cool stuff Ill not only give you some tips but I got some isolates and cultures I dont even plan on using right away. might as well not let them waste right?
So you know if your ever interested... im an honest man and would hook you up with some and help you just to pass it forward, so when your ready and want to go grain lemme know and youll see results and wall to wall flushes like never before. Shite you already got a PC your 99% there

just a suggestion you can tell me to eff off for all I care but I think more people need to be interested in natural GOD given things and stay true to nature not synthetics.. We got so much to learn and nobody seems to want to give it a go, so if your game like a gamedog lemme know and we'll do it.

I think your shrooms and ur reactions to them were spot on and A+ you did a good job bro.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 15, 2008)

right on misterdogman

sometimes i feel there are few things that interest me..but growing different things that i can use and that i enjoy are definitely interesting

i want to go to grain, all the pictures ive seen from casings are just amazing
and im happy to have experienced people along to help guide me
and im all about the natural things in life..hell i dont even like to take a tylenol for a headache, ill just deal..or smoke a bowl

but that would be sweet if you could hook me up with some tips and even a culture or something..im appreciative of whatever you want to offer
ill probably toss these cakes after this flush and after thanksgiving the other 5 jars should be colonized so they will go into the fc..then i will be getting ready for my progression into grain and hopefully be successful


Thundercat..jump on board and grow some shrooms, youll be tripping in no time!!


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 15, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> right on misterdogman
> 
> sometimes i feel there are few things that interest me..but growing different things that i can use and that i enjoy are definitely interesting
> 
> ...


 Yeah, spread the fungus man....its the fruit of GOD.

Whenever your ready we wil get this ball rolling, I think it might be hard to find millet or rye this time of year but there is prolly WBS....just gotta remove the Sunflower seeds which is a bitch.

But anyhow the strain I got guaranteed isolates off of is Lipa Yai....look it up. Supposedly one of the most potent cubensis, and VERY contam resistant. I actually purposefully contamed this shit with some Trich in a coffee container and it ATE the trich...totally colonized it. Good strain.

But this isolate is insane, I promise one day youll see, all shrooms look like the same shroom...very solid phenos and potency...just recently I gave some to a friend WET...like 1 OZ and he swears he went out with several chicks and other people and fed them all some like a few shrooms a piece and they all tripped ....placebo or not I was gleaming off the report i got back because I didnt want to let them go wet ...free or not id cry if I got a bad report.

Look for some grain and mason Quart jars and tyvek.....and when your ready ill send you some mycelium culture and spore syringes to a safe addy of your choosing...for free of course, Ill even pay shipping on my end when I send it...
just so you can compare the isolate to the multispore syringe.

Then We will walk thru some steps to get it going, Ill enjoy just doing it for the goal of seeing someone grow my isolate somewhere else and knowing it is good shit....

Thats what I enjoy about them now, funny that I dont even eat them, I just enjoy them in my presence and I talk to them....yeah Im effing koo-koo...lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't wait to get another mushroom grow going. I'm about to start my new ganja grow this week. Once I get that settled in , and I have the money I'm definitely gonna start some shrooms again.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 15, 2008)

You can get Tyvek for free! Go to the USPS website, give em your info and they will send you 10 LARGE envelopes in the mail. FREE!!! Or you can go to the post office and pick em up.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 15, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> Yeah, spread the fungus man....its the fruit of GOD.
> 
> Whenever your ready we wil get this ball rolling, I think it might be hard to find millet or rye this time of year but there is prolly WBS....just gotta remove the Sunflower seeds which is a bitch.
> 
> ...


dammit..i thought i read somewhere about separating the birdseed, oh well me and my girl will get down on some sunflower seeds and pick them out like seeds in my weed
ive already got quart jars, but not sure where to get tyvek

i will research these Lipa Yai shrooms and isolates once i get done with my wake and bake

and i feel you on being crushed if someone ate my shrooms and had to give me a bad report..i dont think i would be able to give anyone anymore of my shrooms

anyway i got up today and looked at my shrooms and fuck they blew up over night and threw spores everywhere so i picked most of them and left a few small ones on the cake to keep growing. its pretty crazy to watch these things grow.

misterdogman, keep in touch my friend..this sounds like a fun adventure


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 15, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> dammit..i thought i read somewhere about separating the birdseed, oh well me and my girl will get down on some sunflower seeds and pick them out like seeds in my weed
> ive already got quart jars, but not sure where to get tyvek
> 
> i will research these Lipa Yai shrooms and isolates once i get done with my wake and bake
> ...


Fed Ex envelopes are a cheap or free source of tyvek but 3 layer paint suits from lowes r better...not to expensive like 3-7 bux for several which last forever.

And hell yeah man the first time when I did a monotub I saw my first pinheads and primordia popping up and was like hell yeah a few days, and went to bed. NO the next mornign I had several that went from pea size little heads poking up to full size 4 inch tall fully open caps and all...its almost like you can watch them grow if you sit tehre for a while it goes that fast from nothing to a huge flush.....

Its funny because the first time I was going off the time frame of 2-3 weeks to see something....well 2.5 weeks passed and I was like WTF...thought I failed...well needless to say those last few days is when all the magic happened from nada to caps in what seemed like 3 days...

Yeah man Ill be in touch for sure and if ever you couldnt find me my yahoo is [email protected] and my myspace URL is the same as this screen name.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 15, 2008)

The easiest wat to get the sun flower seeds out is to put em in a big bowl or pot...add water and all the SFS float to the top.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 15, 2008)

see..now thats one of those tips i was looking for
that could save me a lot of time and frustration..thanks kush


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 15, 2008)

ok i signed up at USPS and have 30 tyvek envelopes being mailed to me.
thanks for that tip too kush


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 15, 2008)

no problem bud


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 15, 2008)

im looking around at the walmart website looking at what kind of birdseed they carry
i dont see the cardinal wearing the chef hat...would either of these work?

heres a website with all kinds of birdseed and they ship for free..but theyve got so many types of seeds i dont know what im looking for
http://www.duncraft.com/Bird-Seed-Blends-Mixes-C49.aspx


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 15, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> im looking around at the walmart website looking at what kind of birdseed they carry
> i dont see the cardinal wearing the chef hat...would either of these work?
> 
> heres a website with all kinds of birdseed and they ship for free..but theyve got so many types of seeds i dont know what im looking for
> Bird Seed Blends & Mixes from Duncraft


I wouldnt get anything with cracked corn in it, it gets contams easy. The other parakeet seed has added shit for the birds...I wouldnt use it either. If you go up to walmart, you will find some kind of WBS without cracked corn.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 15, 2008)

ok cool so no cracked corn and no pet bird shit
they didnt have shit on their website so ill have to make a trip to look at what theyve got.
any certain kinds of seeds im looking for?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 15, 2008)

i decided to go ahead and pick everything off of the cake and dunk it for the night.

it ended up with a few nice shrooms..the big one weighed 13.5gs wet


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

I bet that big one alone will get you fellin good man. A couple fo those really look like some nice ass mushrooms bro props. 

Well I got my journal up. It will be another couple days before there are plants, but its under way finally!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 16, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> ok cool so no cracked corn and no pet bird shit
> they didnt have shit on their website so ill have to make a trip to look at what theyve got.
> any certain kinds of seeds im looking for?


Just look at the bag and if it has no cracked corn, you will be good to go! BTW, congrats on your harvest!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 16, 2008)

walmart didnt have the cardinal in the chef hat
they had a few wild bird feed but i wasnt sure on which bag to grab..
ended up going with a decent sized bag
let me know if this will work..


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 16, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> walmart didnt have the cardinal in the chef hat
> they had a few wild bird feed but i wasnt sure on which bag to grab..
> ended up going with a decent sized bag
> let me know if this will work..


 yep thats the milo millet wheat stuff...just take out most of the sunflower seeds and your good...a few wont hurt or nothing they do provide lignins and edibles but just suck as far as the shell goes, it is the only reason to remove them.
you could also crush them and put them back in but screw that just float them out and get her going...leave all teh ones that sink if you want because seperating sux...good job man I see your dedicated.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet, i was hoping that stuff would work, ill be sure to remove as much sunflower seeds as possible
so all i still need is some more verm and perlite
dedicated i am!
thanks for verifying the birdseed


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 16, 2008)

Lowes carries verm and perlite. It might be tough this time of the year to find verm, might have to buy it online somewhere.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah im going to look around town and see what i can find.
i can get a big ass bag of perlite for 20 bucks..enough perlite for a year or two id say.
might just have to get the verm online though, which shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

You can get the vermiculite at lowes still, I just bought some from lowes still, I just bought some yesterday for my grow. Are you going to use your colonized jars to colonize the bird seed, so you can get started right away?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah thundercat, tomorrow im going to research the method to get myself acquainted with the procedure and hopeful start my first casing


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 17, 2008)

ok so i got a little excited when saying id be starting on a casing today
ill be gone for a while to visit family for thanksgiving, so i cant start until i get back
and im still waiting on the mailman to bring the tyvek
but i think ill be starting with a multilspore syringe just because i have one left over that i made last go around, until i can get a hold of some different strains

but i have been reading a lot of stuff over at shroomery
and i think ill be using this tek Foo Man's WBS Method - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board

im ready to get this started! i want to see some trays full of shrooms


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 17, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> ok so i got a little excited when saying id be starting on a casing today
> ill be gone for a while to visit family for thanksgiving, so i cant start until i get back
> and im still waiting on the mailman to bring the tyvek
> but i think ill be starting with a multilspore syringe just because i have one left over that i made last go around, until i can get a hold of some different strains
> ...


 yeah thats a good prep method...why your over there look up monstermitchs journal
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/postlist.php/Journal/155280

Look at his monotubs. I posted it before here but this pics r gone....uh oh plagerizm...lol. But yeah simple method and im sure you have seen it...more effective than casings since the whole tub is in essence a casing...HUGE YIELDS. Just as easy as any PF TEK method

Also look up mycelium water or something about mycelium from grain in distilled water...shows how to use a grain jar thats colonized to make a ton of mycelium innoculate by shooting distilled h20 in it and sucking out water after agitating...lasts forever and makes more than u can use. Then youll never run out of the strain you got.
Eff buying more spores of that same kind later. Just keep it alive


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 17, 2008)

sweet..thanks for that misterdogman
plagerizm..haha, yeah ok..more like helping
im going to check out those monotubs and the myc water for sure
thanks for pointing me in the right direction..
im excited to see what i can do with this method, i cant wait to get it going


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2008)

From my understanding, if you have jars already colonized, you don't have to use the syringe at all. I was under the impression that you could take the jars once there are colonized, and break them up into your substrate once it is sterile. Then the mycelium would begin to grow in your substrate and colonize it. Once its colonized, you case it, and birth. Maybe I'm wrong, or maybe you just wanna use the syringe. Just some input.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 17, 2008)

ahhh yes..i got you now..i thought you were talking about using the colonized jar to make the culture water
so the wbs would be the substrate that the myc grows and colonizes..
then i would take foil off and cover myc with 1/4in. of verm and place into FC..
does that sound right? would i need to mix the wbs and verm for the substrate?
im getting it, but still somewhat confused on everything..methods and terminology are running together and getting mixed up.

I was going to use the syringe because i figured i would put those cakes into the FC when i got back from thanksgiving and then i would inoculate the wbs with the syringe..
but if i can use cakes to colonize a pan or tub or whatever, id definitely what to do that


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya man thats about right. One of those jars will be more then enough to colonize the size container you showed in your pics the other day. You can also use those colonized jars to colonize more jars. This will allow you to make it perpetual. As far as adding the vermiculite to the WBS, I would mix the WBS substrate the way kush or whoever said, and then just colonize with a jar. Let your tray colonize, and then case it with the verm.

Those jars will stay good for a couple months as well if you put them in the fridge upside down. Once I get up and running, I only plan on buying spores once if I can unless I decie to getmore strains down the road. I'm gonna colonize 4-5 quart jars to start, and then use one of those to colonize about 10 more and save them in my fridge. Each time I use some, I'll take one more and colonize a few more jars. I'm gonna use a rubber main container as my FC which will take prolly 3-4 quart jars to colonize the whole thing. Should produce tons of mushies!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2008)

Come to think about it, you could prolly do this stuff this week, and your trays should prolly be colonized when you got back from Thanksgiving.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 17, 2008)

that sounds awesome man!
if you buy spores maybe we could swap some prints or something..or i can just send you a print if you dont want to buy any..spreadin' the love, you know
i think itd be cool to have tubs of different mushies

you got to put up a journal for your mushies if you do a grow
take it easy man


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Come to think about it, you could prolly do this stuff this week, and your trays should prolly be colonized when you got back from Thanksgiving.


i just had that same thought
i might try to get on it tonight and see what i can get done..
i need to clean the kitchen before anything, that fucker is nasty!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2008)

lol, so is my kitchen. I can't wait to get up and running, when the time comes, for spores and such, we'll talk, but not on here lol. I'm seriously considering getting this kit MES DELUXE KIT Bio Sphere Mushroom / Shroom Growing Chamber, the 450 one, it comes with an incubator, and that environment pump. I know its kinda expensive, but it seems to be every thing, and shit its gaurenteed. We'll see maybe I'll DIY, or I was also thinking about getting another one of the bag kits I used before. It was so easy, I didn't have to preasure cook anything, it was fast and simple, and almost foul proof. 

I don't know, there are so many options. The enviroment pump from that kit seems really sweet, seems like it could really boost production. The site says 1/2 lb every few weeks from each chamber. That site also has tons of differant spores too.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 20, 2008)

heres the 2nd flush for 2 cakes
i might have picked the one cake a little early, but fuck it


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

Lookin good!! Check out this link if I posted it right.
Rez-Effect - Shroomtalk


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

hey kush..the link doesnt work, can you try sending it again?

i PCed 2 qts of wbs last night..will innoculate tonight
moved the aquarium heater out of the FC since ive got a little heater blowing onto the glass of the FC and keeps the temp 70-75
i put the heater in the incubator where i had a tiny aquarium heater that wasnt doing anything for the temp...since the big heater has been put in, temp is 82


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

hmmmmmm....it works when I click on it! Try this again...Rez-Effect - Shroomtalk
If it doesnt work, go to Shroomtalk.com and click on the search bar and type in rez-effect. It was posted by mockeylock, and if you want some kick ass info.....CHECK IT OUT!!!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

dammit! it says it cant connect to the server for shroomtalk..even tried in a different browser and got the same thing..i dunno man
could you copy&paste some of the good stuff?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

Here you go, this is from mockeylock

Hey, y'all!

I know I'm new here and thanks for having me...I am rather experienced, however, and definately know a thing or two about cultivation....

I've noticed just poking around, that most folks on this site are going with the PF tek. That's fine and all...it helps let you see the life cycle of cubes and gives you a good idea of how all this works.

But, man alive! Some of you are spending so much time, effort, and money setting up automated chambers with bubblers, humidity gauges, the whole works. With little to show for your efforts....

So I just wanted to give some ideas how to simplify and reap the benefits, so first off here's the Rez-Effect Tek which gives bulk-type results without pasteurization or anything besides wbs and vermiculite!

First off, get to know whole grains...so easy! They colonize faster since you can shake the qt. jars and you end up with way more spawn/substrate. This grow used 4 qts...this is 3 of 'em.







Next you simply mix into a tupperware container (this is a 20qt'er) with about equal parts moistened vermiculite...













Next, cover with foil and incubate (we're talking about 3 days) until totally colonized.



















Now I've messed with a lot of casing mixtures. I've crushed Oyster shells with a hammer, lime, peat moss, coir, you name it.

You know what I use now? Vermiculite.

So case with whatever you like, recover, and let colonize a bit until you're ready to fruit. This time around it took forever to pin and the casing was 95% colonized. Bad news? Heh...just watch!



















































































Just fanned a few times a day. This strain was S. American, btw....


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

sweet..thanks kush, cant view pics but dont really need them anyway
im going to get this going tonight..and when i get back from thanksgiving hopefully we can start some pins or something


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

Google rez-effect, and its the 3rd 1 on the list. You really need to see the pics!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

i already tried that..it just wont connect to the server for some reason


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats what I'm talking about Kush!! So would you say forget about the environment pump, just get the rubbermaid, mist them and fan a couple times a day? 

All you used for the larger tub was the 4 colonized jars and vermiculite? Then cased with verm, once the tub was colonized? Were your jars made with WBS and verm, or something else?

I need to get going on this, cus I think my ganja grow is gonna have to hold off till right after christmas, and if I went and got a PC, and the WBS all I would need is spores. I just bought verm for the soil I was gonna mix for my buds. hmmm....


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats what I'm talking about Kush!! So would you say forget about the environment pump, just get the rubbermaid, mist them and fan a couple times a day?
> 
> All you used for the larger tub was the 4 colonized jars and vermiculite? Then cased with verm, once the tub was colonized? Were your jars made with WBS and verm, or something else?
> 
> I need to get going on this, cus I think my ganja grow is gonna have to hold off till right after christmas, and if I went and got a PC, and the WBS all I would need is spores. I just bought verm for the soil I was gonna mix for my buds. hmmm....


Yep...just WBS and verm!! Before I PC the WBS, I add about 2Tbls of dry verm to each jar to absorb any excess water. I had a problem with water gettin into the jars while PC'n, thats why I started addin a little verm. BTW, if you need any prints I would be happy to send you a couple. If you dont trust me, ask any1 on shroomtalk. Or just look at all of my posts!(Kushcrosser) I have been a longtime member, and have hooked up alot of ppl up with spores.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

Shoot me a pm man, we can talk! wat part of the country you in?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

fuck i wish i could see those pics!

innoculated the 2qt jars, placed them into incubator..temp 82
syringe only had 3 ccs of solution left, so each was hit with about 1.5cc.
hopefully thats enough spores to get myc going and wont take too long to colonize


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweet man round 2 GO! You guys have plans for the latest batch, they looked nice. Are you drying them?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah the shrooms i picked recently are drying and we have about 5 grams dried in a jar

i dunk and rolled the 2 cakes i picked them from and they went back into the fc this afternoon for a 3rd flush.

the 5 jars that have been in the incubator are all 80-90% colonized, should be ready soon
and im hoping the wbs will colonize a lot quicker than the brf
i plan on sitting ontop of a mound of shrooms soon


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like you will be. Thats sweet!! I think I might be getting something set up this week if all goes well. I'm looking into getting spores, and every thing else is easy kinda. I gotta figure out where to get a syringe. But the rest will be simple. Did you just make an incubator with an aquiarium heater in a water bath with a tub in the water to stay warm?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

You could make liquid culture, and you only need 1cc! Fill a pot with water(tap is fine)bring it to a boil. Now take a pint jar and fill it up 2/3's full...now you need to put in 1 tbls of Karo syrup in and mix well. You will need to make a small hole in the lid to inject the spores. Now put the lid on and cover with foil and PC at 15PSI for 1hr. Let cool overnight, and then you will need micro-pore tape to seal the hole on the lid. Inject 1cc of spores, and put another piece of MP tape. Put in yout incubator and wait for it to colonize. When you have a nice chunk of myc growing, shake the hell out of the jar and now you have enough myc to make 20 syringes! LC takes off alot quicker, because you dont have to wait for the spores to germinate. Here is what it looks like when colonized....


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like you will be. Thats sweet!! I think I might be getting something set up this week if all goes well. I'm looking into getting spores, and every thing else is easy kinda. I gotta figure out where to get a syringe. But the rest will be simple. Did you just make an incubator with an aquiarium heater in a water bath with a tub in the water to stay warm?


hell yeah man..get it going
and yeah my incubator is just a standard cooler with some water in it with the heater so it heats the water and a tub that holds the jars and sits in the warm water..close lid and wait until colonized


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like you will be. Thats sweet!! I think I might be getting something set up this week if all goes well. I'm looking into getting spores, and every thing else is easy kinda. I gotta figure out where to get a syringe. But the rest will be simple. Did you just make an incubator with an aquiarium heater in a water bath with a tub in the water to stay warm?


Yes...I use 2 Rubbermaid tubs...the bottom tub has an aquarium heater with an adjustable therm($30bucks) mounted on the bottom. I keep the water about 10in deep. Also, I have a bubble stone in the bottom to heep the water circulating. Put the top tub on fill with your jars...put the lid on...and wait. I would get dark tubs, so no light gets in when incubating.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent guys excellent. I may be starting this coming week. I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> You could make liquid culture, and you only need 1cc! Fill a pot with water(tap is fine)bring it to a boil. Now take a pint jar and fill it up 2/3's full...now you need to put in 1 tbls of Karo syrup in and mix well. You will need to make a small hole in the lid to inject the spores. Now put the lid on and cover with foil and PC at 15PSI for 1hr. Let cool overnight, and then you will need micro-pore tape to seal the hole on the lid. Inject 1cc of spores, and put another piece of MP tape. Put in yout incubator and wait for it to colonize. When you have a nice chunk of myc growing, shake the hell out of the jar and now you have enough myc to make 20 syringes! LC takes off alot quicker, because you dont have to wait for the spores to germinate. Here is what it looks like when colonized....


hell yes! this is what i had planned on making to inoculate the wbs, but wasnt positive on how to make it so i just didnt.
but now i will most definitely make a LC, ill just make another syringe from a print and get the culture going..maybe tomorrow
about how long should it take to get a nice chunk of myc?
and do you store the LC in the fridge to use whenever needed?
and i dont know what karo is but ill look for it but could i use 1 tbls of honey instead?

a big thank you for the breakdown
id be stuck on pftek if it werent for all of you guys willingness to help, so thanks kiss-ass


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> hell yes! this is what i had planned on making to inoculate the wbs, but wasnt positive on how to make it so i just didnt.
> but now i will most definitely make a LC, ill just make another syringe from a print and get the culture going..maybe tomorrow
> about how long should it take to get a nice chunk of myc?
> and do you store the LC in the fridge to use whenever needed?
> ...


Usually it takes about 2 weeks to get a nice blob of myc going. And yes you can keep it in the fridge, it slows down the growth of the myc.I havnt used honey, but I know it works. Karo is just corn syrup, ant grocery store carries it.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

So when you guys PC, you put the vent hole in the lid, with polyfill in it, and then put foil over the top. Do you put the ring for the lid around the foil, or the foil over the whole lid on the outside?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

When you PC, you just need to make 4holes unless you are doing LC...then just 1. Put the lids on snug, and wrap aluminum foil so its covering up the ring. PC....then let cool overnight, or for a few hrs. When you take them out of the PC(use gloves) take the foil off and quickly put micro-pore tape over the holes and tighten the lid the rest of the way down(PC'n will soften up the seal...so just tighten when you take out) Now its time to inoculate!!! Always flame steralize the needle to be on the safe side, you dont have to do it with each jar, just when you start. Noc up the jars, and put another piece of MP tape over the inoc points. Put in your incubator, and wait till fully colonized!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

You can get Nexcare micro-pore tape at any drug-store, or grocery store in the first aid section! Its flexable clear tape, so dont get cloth tape unless you want contams!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 22, 2008)

i havent yet used the micro-pore tape although i plan on picking some up
instead ive been using masking tape over the holes with tinfoil covering that
then after pc, i take foil off and lift up tape to expose holes and inoculate and cover
its worked twice for me but the micropore seems better for letting the myc breathe a bit


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

Gotcha, are the 4 holes inorder to disctribute the inoculations better, more spread out= faster colonization? Also how much do you suggest I inject, 1-2 cc per hole?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 22, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Gotcha, are the 4 holes inorder to disctribute the inoculations better, more spread out= faster colonization? Also how much do you suggest I inject, 1-2 cc per hole?


Yeah its just for even colonization. I try to only use 2cc's per jar, if not less! I make my syringes DARK, hell you could probable get away with a couple drops with the ones I make! Here is 1 of mine!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 22, 2008)

holy shit kush, that looks like theres enough spores in there to colonize north america
you weren't lying when you said DARK


----------



## Skinflute (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok whats up with the Yawning? Twice now I have eaten mushies, first time I was by myself and Yawned uncontrollably as I yawned my eyes would close and then water. 
Last night I ate some with a friend and be both could not stop Yawning. 
Then we would laugh hystericly. 

How come nobody mentioned the Mushroom Yawn?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 22, 2008)

It could be because your body was tired! Mushrooms are kinda like speed, you can be tired but the mushrooms wont let you sleep! Penis Envy blew me away, I was trippin for 10hrs! Usually shrooms last about 6 to 8 hrs.


----------



## bobharvey (Nov 22, 2008)

mushrooms make my sinuses flush


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey kush..im going to run out and get some karo and try to make a LC
but wanted to make sure i got the right kind
do we want karo light with vinilla corn syrup or karo dark corn syrup
im guessing this is it but i want to make sure


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 22, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> hey kush..im going to run out and get some karo and try to make a LC
> but wanted to make sure i got the right kind
> do we want karo light with vinilla corn syrup or karo dark corn syrup
> im guessing this is it but i want to make sure


Yes...thats the exact same stuff I have! It says "with real vanilla" thats fine!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 22, 2008)

perfect...ill be back later after i get started on this


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 22, 2008)

i sterilized my syringe for spores
and ive got my jar with boiled water and 1 tbls karo syrup in the PC
tomorrow i will innoculate with 1 cc and put into incubator and wait..


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 22, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> i sterilized my syringe for spores
> and ive got my jar with boiled water and 1 tbls karo syrup in the PC
> tomorrow i will innoculate with 1 cc and put into incubator and wait..


sounds good!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

Sweet JG, looking forward to seein how the LC works for you. I'm planning on making up a couple of those. 

Oh and Skinflute, I allllllways get the mushroom yawns if I have a good trip. I don't know what it is, but I actually find that I get cool visuals when my eyes water up. It is usually a sign to me that they are starting to hit me. I've eaten shrooms before, and not yawned, and then found that the trip wasn't as intense. Maybe its unrealted, not sure. But I know what you are talking about either way!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

So all you guys have eaten shrooms before right, then you all KNOW that THEY KNOW right? lmao


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey what a minute..

who knows what?
was it YOU that told them?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't you know? They know......I thought that was a common understanding once you've done shrooms, you know that, they know! Maybe I'm just completely confusing you all......Rofl


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 22, 2008)

You know they know...they have always known!! Shhhhhh be quiet for a sec....did you guys hear that? Yep..thats them..and they really know now!...jk....Im cool..lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

Lol JG, he knows, they know lol. I didn't tell them, but every one knows!! 





The bird bird bird, the bird id the word. !!!! rofl!!!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is some nice Burma's I grew a couple months ago....rez-effect(wbs-verm)


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 23, 2008)

i heard about this last night..and THEY definately KNOW..fucking crazy

Nation & World | Bug-sized spies: US develops tiny flying robots | Seattle Times Newspaper

they say its for spying on enemies, but i know whats up
we are the enemy in the drug war


nice shrooms kush


----------



## potheadsmoker (Nov 23, 2008)

hey kush id like to get some of your prints


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey dude, im sure a few people would like some prints
but i dont appreciate you coming on my thread without contributing anything or posting anything of any substance
it doesnt work like that kid..you dont jump into 40 pages of a thread and randomly ask someone to give you prints
learn some etiquette for fucks sake


maybe kush will be more kind, maybe not


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

potheadsmoker said:


> hey kush id like to get some of your prints


I would hook you up if you had more than 11 posts, after you have been on here a little bit I will think about it! The forum I came from, we dont do any trading, or give out freebees until you have posted atleast 100 times. Srry bud, just watchin my ass.


----------



## potheadsmoker (Nov 23, 2008)

no disrespect intended sorry


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> i heard about this last night..and THEY definately KNOW..fucking crazy
> 
> Nation & World | Bug-sized spies: US develops tiny flying robots | Seattle Times Newspaper
> 
> ...


If I see any of them fuckin bugs flying around my place, Im gettin the 12 guage out! Every year our privacy is gettin worse and worse!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

Thought I would post a pic of my incubator, hope this helps you guys out!
(the flip-flop is to keep my nosey ass cat from playin with the air-hose and wires..lol)


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

Also, I just throw a towel over it and it looks like an end table.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 23, 2008)

potheadsmoker..no problem man, your post just came from left field

kush, you said you had an airstone in your incubator to circulate the warm water right? does it help to keep the temp high and stable?
seems like a good addition to my incubator.
would you mind taking a pic of your FC? 
my aquarium cracked yesterday because i forgot i had turned the heater up that blows on the FC and the glass got too hot
ive got 2 ok sized rubbermaids but no tops and was thinking if i covered with seran wrap they could work for a pair of FC
i remember you saying yours had a couple holes filled with polyfill or something, should i go ahead and do that?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

yes...the bubble stone just helps to distribute the heat evenly. If you just got your rubbermaids, just take your recipt back and tell em you forgot the lids. As for the holes, it just makes it easier on you....no fanning needed! Plus it keeps the CO2 levels down. Here is a pic of a couple of my FC's


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 23, 2008)

no receipt, just left here by an old roommate 
they arent really a great size..i might as well buy a decent sized tub
would you say go with the clear or get something to block the light on the sides?
also where did you find polyfill? lowes or something..

side note...LC is has its way into the incubator


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> no receipt, just left here by an old roommate
> they arent really a great size..i might as well buy a decent sized tub
> would you say go with the clear or get something to block the light on the sides?
> also where did you find polyfill? lowes or something..
> ...


You want dark tubs for your incubator, and clear for the FC. You can use a dark tub for your FC, but you have to have a clear lid, or make a plexyglass window. 
You can get pollyfill at walmart in the crafts section.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 23, 2008)

well ive got an incubator..but the glass on my FC broke and im trying to figure something else out so i can ditch the aquarium

ive got two 10g tubs..im thinking about slicing and splicing them together to make kind of a square 
i would have to seran wrap the top, but if i cut holes and filled with the polyfill i wont have to open it very often.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

you would still have to open to mist the walls to keep the humidity up.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 23, 2008)

JG, those bugs woulds be crazy, but I think its safe to say they are atleast a couples years away from anything like that. 

Kush, those burmas look nice! What do you have going in the 2 big FCs from the pic?
So would a lack of light slow the growth of shrooms? My last ones were growing in a storage unit, so it was dark 98% of the time. They grew very slow, I was just thinking that could be a reason.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> JG, those bugs woulds be crazy, but I think its safe to say they are atleast a couples years away from anything like that.
> 
> Kush, those burmas look nice! What do you have going in the 2 big FCs from the pic?
> So would a lack of light slow the growth of shrooms? My last ones were growing in a storage unit, so it was dark 98% of the time. They grew very slow, I was just thinking that could be a reason.


I am gettin ready to start John Allen which is suppose to be a good producer, and I have some Ereal myc in the fridge ready to put in a tray. As for light, shrooms just rely on light to show them which way to grow. I just use a flourescent tube mounted to the rail in my closet...on a timer.What makes mushrooms come up is ...Light(12/12)...humidity...temp drop(65-70from 84 in the incubator) and fresh air.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool, I didn't know 12/12 worked for shrooms too. Excellant, I'm getting very excited. I'm in the process of trying to get my hands on a pressure cooker! Walmart only had 6 quart ones WTF. Thanks for all the info Kush, you have been a huge help!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Cool, I didn't know 12/12 worked for shrooms too. Excellant, I'm getting very excited. I'm in the process of trying to get my hands on a pressure cooker! Walmart only had 6 quart ones WTF. Thanks for all the info Kush, you have been a huge help!


No problem..glad to help! And yes, you need to keep the lights on 12/12
As for a PC...I paid $100 for mine...but it is a canner and has a PSI guage on it. You might want to check out craigs list. I dont know what to tell you on the jars, walmart is where I always get mine.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 23, 2008)

I got the 1 pint jars, they only had a 6 quart PC. It was tiny. I've got 12 jars, and they are all gonna be filled!!!! I think I am going to colonize 3 jars of 3 strains. I'll make an LC of each of these strains. Once that is mixed that will be 6 pints of WBS X verm. Do you think a 20 quart container would be good for the FC?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 24, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I got the 1 pint jars, they only had a 6 quart PC. It was tiny. I've got 12 jars, and they are all gonna be filled!!!! I think I am going to colonize 3 jars of 3 strains. I'll make an LC of each of these strains. Once that is mixed that will be 6 pints of WBS X verm. Do you think a 20 quart container would be good for the FC?


Yeah...that would be fine...I just started a rez- effect grow log..you will have to check it out!(Kushcrossers rez-effect)


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 24, 2008)

we're tripping again later today.
i think we both decided on 1.5g doses this time
hoping for more visuals and less mind fuck
i made a slideshow of a bunch of crazy art that im going to put some trippy music to
so ill be going to a pretty place, ill be back in a couple of hours

wish me luck


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2008)

Hope you enjoy man! Just saw the post. I don't really know if the visuals vs mind fuck has to do with dosage, or strain, but as always I wish you guys well!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 24, 2008)

im not sure what effects different doses bring, but i intend to find out.
im going to eat these at different doses until i know how i will react
and eventually attempt 5gs and hope i dont blow a fuse in my brain
5gs and i might think im playing jesus in a game of darts standing over the niagara falls or something


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2008)

I started eating about 2 grams at a time. My gf usually only eats like 2 maybe another little bit after it starts kicking in. Then I stepped up to about 3.5g to get a stronger effect. I've been wanting to eat 1/4 but when I did, I had made the mistake of eating like 2 grams the night before. So then the next day when I ate the 7g, I honestly had less of a trip then off the 2 grams the night before. But lesson learned. I'll just wait longer between trips. That was our second attempt at one trip right after another. Both times the second one was dissapointing. 

Have you ever watched fear and loathing in Las Vegas? Its a very intense movie obviously, and if you trip to it, you sort of take their ride if you know what I mean. I find it fun, but even with eating less, its an intense ride.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 24, 2008)

its been like 10 or 11 days so i figure thats a long enough wait..and we will take 1.5gs and have .5gs weighed out in piles to bump up if need be.
i think i might just stick with the 1.5g though and see what i get from it, but we shall see

and fear and loathing i saw for the first time when i was blown and a bit drunk....i might as well have been tripping..very trippy movie, and intense
still not sure what all we will be doing today..its overcast..slight drizzle..got the homegrown for bowls or a joint..plenty of music on the laptop..i dont know

ive been working on making those tubs a FC..cut them and tried to caulk them together, kind of taped and floated like drywall but with ducktape and caulk..actually looks decent but i have no idea if it will actually work..its drying now
i made a spore print last night..first one..kind of exciting
so now ive got all kinds of shroom shit....brf jars, wbs jars, liquid culture, spore prints, fresh and dried shrooms..M-M-M-M-M im lovin' it (mcdonalds theme)

ive got to cleanup some before i eat any shrooms but i should be tripping soon


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 24, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> its been like 10 or 11 days so i figure thats a long enough wait..and we will take 1.5gs and have .5gs weighed out in piles to bump up if need be.
> i think i might just stick with the 1.5g though and see what i get from it, but we shall see
> 
> and fear and loathing i saw for the first time when i was blown and a bit drunk....i might as well have been tripping..very trippy movie, and intense
> ...


10 days is plenty....and you should be fine with 1.5 Take a pic of your FC when you get a chance.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2008)

Ya I figured it had been awhile since you ate them last, I was just referencing our learning experience. I'm sure 1.5 will give you a nice ride. I'm a pretty big guy(6'4", 230 lbs), so I tend to want a bit more thats all. lol 

Ok on the spore print thing, is there any tricks, I've taken prints from none magic mushrooms. But not from magic ones. Do you sterilize the foil with alcohol, and then just lay the cap on it? Maybe put a lid over the top to keep shit from falling on it. How lng should you really leave it?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 24, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Ya I figured it had been awhile since you ate them last, I was just referencing our learning experience. I'm sure 1.5 will give you a nice ride. I'm a pretty big guy(6'4", 230 lbs), so I tend to want a bit more thats all. lol
> 
> Ok on the spore print thing, is there any tricks, I've taken prints from none magic mushrooms. But not from magic ones. Do you sterilize the foil with alcohol, and then just lay the cap on it? Maybe put a lid over the top to keep shit from falling on it. How lng should you really leave it?


1st thing you want to do is get some rubber gloves..I use Zip-Loc twist and Lock containers and foil. I cut the foil in 2 x 4 in pieces so I can fold it in half once the print is done. I take alcohol on a cotton ball and wipe the foil first..then fold the foil in an (L)shape and sit it in my zip-loc container.
Now pick the mushroom you are going to use and with a (Sterile blade or knife) cut the stem off where it meets the cap...place the cap gills down on the foil and put the lid on.... and in about 8hrs you will have a DARK print! To get the cap off the foil without smearing the spores back on the cap, take your knife or blade and poke the cap at an angle and carefully lift it off. Just make sure you print the cap before it opens totally. Once the veil breaks, you will be good to go!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweetness. I like the ziploc container idea. few more days, and I'll be locked and loaded, I just ordered my syringes, and my spore prints should be here tomorrow!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2008)

damn bro... i havent popped in here for awhile.... jump in and you got all kinds of shrooms goin on... congrats man.... i think i got my first signs of mycellium... or maybe its some kind of mold; dunno... i botched up my first try, but figured id see if they colonize anyway... i'll be watching this thread for pointers


----------



## bobharvey (Nov 24, 2008)

hey jgg have you tried making tea yet?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> hey jgg have you tried making tea yet?


 
screw tea.... make gel... only need about a shot to get you goin good


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 24, 2008)

im back 

me and the lady both chopped up 1.5gs of dried shrooms and washed it down with some tea...ahhhh delicious

it gave us pretty much what we were looking for..more visuals less inside of our minds..didnt feel the need to eat anymore.

now we eat subway and cookies

thanks to everyone who stopped in


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 24, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> 10 days is plenty....and you should be fine with 1.5 Take a pic of your FC when you get a chance.


first is a pic of current fc with cracked glass
second is a pic of the tubs im trying to make into a possible fc
and then i made you a shroom face 

tips, comments, suggestions all welcome..


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 24, 2008)

Hell...I wished I would of known you had 2 tubs. You could of made 2 FC's out of them. What are you planning on using for a lid?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 24, 2008)

seran wrap for the top

i thought about making two..but the tubs were on the small side


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 24, 2008)

It will work, just make sure where you cut it its sealed air tight!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 24, 2008)

im working on it.
gonna let the caulk dry for a few days before i mess with it anymore
thanks man..keep me updated with your rez grow


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol the shroom face is funny! Glad you guys had a good time! and got some good visuals. Thats my favorite part too.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 30, 2008)

im finally home again after driving for 13 hrs today
ive got some shrooms growing on the cakes despite no fanning and the temp was 52 bc i unplugged the heater when i left...i was just happy to see some shrooms

anyway i looked at my wbs jars and LC
i thought they would be farther along but oh well
one jar appears to have some mold growing on the top layer
the other jar seems ok
LC has some small chunks floating around in it

im tired as fuck, but i got no weed and nothing to do so i might just PC some more jars tonight


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 30, 2008)

When the jars get about 30 to 40% colonized...shake the hell out of them! This will spread the myc out, and within 3 to 4 days after shaking...they should be ready!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah i remember you saying to shake them, i just wasnt sure if they were far enough along yet...what you think?

also, you probably cant tell from the pics but can you see the suspected green mold in jar on the left? should i wait it out a few days to be positive or just scrap it and start some more? I did this before you mentioned to Thundercat to add some verm to the wbs..i think there might be too must moisture in the jars.

my 5 brf jars seem to be creeping along...i wish they would hurry the fuck up and colonize that shit


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah...if you see anything green...its done for! As for shaking..if you say they look moist, it would be a good idea to go ahead and shake. You might want to wait a day for the 1 you think has the green ninja..lol (when I get green jars..I just pitch em..so my next batch dont get contaminated..or my place!)


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah i figured that there was no way for that jar to recover, but ill leave it until tomorrow just to be sure

im going to go shake the hell out of them and smoke this bowl of shake i rounded up..then maybe head out to spend this 20 thats burning a hole in my pocket lol

i want to get some micro pore tape and look at some rubbermaids
im just saying fuck the one i was trying to ghetto rig


you ever grown any cyans or woodlovers? anything besides cubes?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 30, 2008)

nope...just stuck with cubes! 24hrs after shaking you will see myc EVERYWHERE! Speeds up the process bigtime..you cant do that with cakes.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 30, 2008)

ahh dude you really dont know what a help you are..
i keep trying to rep you but i cant spread the love fast enough


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 30, 2008)

lol...thx! I just made that my sig so ppl dont forget when I do help out..lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 30, 2008)

Lookin good JG. What was in the LC, 3 tbsp of Kero per pint of water? What strain did you inoculate these all with, I think I missed that. 

So JG I know we talked about the wood loves at some point, I've been reading a bunch the last couple days. It seems like the hard part about growing them inside isn't so much the wood, but rather the weather conditions that they need to grow. Seems like they fruit around around like 50 degrees. I don't know they are cool, but I'm gonna get the cubes down pat before I start messin with the others. Also really how much strong do we need them to be, I bet once I get my hands on the PE, its gonna be sweet.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 30, 2008)

walmart is evil but fuck you can buy a lot of shit for $20

Whats up TC, i added 1 tbsp of karo to a 2/3 full pint jar of water and I'm only working with the B+ strain.
Yeah after reading more and more about the woodlovers it seems that growing them inside can be a challenge...but I was thinking of trying an outdoor bed maybe??? i dunno..

Im thinking my eyes are just getting too big at this point..I mean i definitely dont have the cubes down pat, but shits happening..Im just itching to grow another strain along side of the B's. And yeah, about the potency thing..I dont need it cuz you know it would be nice to have some 'dank' shrooms haha i dont know im just fucking stupid most of the time...and Kush's pictures of the PEs look awesome and they look so different than what Ive got
i love my shroom porn


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 30, 2008)

They are diff alright!! They will throw you in another world! sporevisions.com $13 bucks a syringe!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol do you work for spore visions Kush? Na I'm just kidding.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 30, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol do you work for spore visions Kush? Na I'm just kidding.


I should...I have enough prints and syringes...and about 30 diff strains total...lol Hacxor runs it from shroomtalk..he knows his shit!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 30, 2008)

my cheap ass PC is fucking up and not pc'in shit..the seal is fucked up somehow but its too late to take it off and try to fix the shit now
i guess im just going to steam these and hope for the best

making some more syringes too..can never be too prepared

Kush, Ive probably asked you this before but I cant find it..where can I find polyfill at?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 1, 2008)

walmart...in the crafts section...comes in a bag about the size of a pillow....its cheap, its basicly what pillows are stuffed with.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 1, 2008)

my PC finally started pc'in last night, just took longer than usual
I followed Kush's Tek this time and simmered the seeds and added a little verm
once done, i shook the jars up and put them back in until this morning
i innoculated 3 qt jars of WBS and covered with the micro-pore tape.

ive got a few pics of a weak 3rd flush for the 2 cakes and a pic of my overcrowded incubator..im hoping i can take something out soon


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good man! If that PC is giving you shit, I recommend taking it back(thats what I did with my walmart PC) And I got an 8 qt from Sears for the same price that holds more!
I don't know if you still have your receipt, but I just told them I tryed using it last night, and it wouldn't hold pressure. Not to encourage bad Karma, but when you gotta get shit done, you need to have the right equipment, right!


----------



## a1n9t8o9 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey guys does anybody know of any sites similiar to budmail and such that will distribute mushrooms?i tried growing them and failed due to the cold weather(i live in ireland,its winter and they were thai spores and needed warmer growing conditions). i also was gonna buy from a site in holland but as of from the 1st december mushrooms are now illegal in holland! any ideas????


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2008)

Man illegal in holland as of today, that sucks!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 2, 2008)

got some pics..
i picked these yesterday
















and attached is a pic of my new FC
18g tub with polyfilled holes


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 2, 2008)

What are you using for a lid?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 2, 2008)

its got a lid, but ill just put seran wrap over it so light can get in


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 2, 2008)

or..you could cut a square out of it..and put seran over it and seal well with tape...then just keep your light right over the window you cut....I would make a window...here is a pic of what I would take off..making it to where the seran wrap will still cover the width...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 2, 2008)

alright i was being lazy and figured i would just seran wrap the whole top to avoid having to cut more shit but ill get it done.
so i can just tape the seran wrap to make a window in the lid?
everything else seem in order?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 2, 2008)

yep...looks good to me! did the 1 jar you had end up being contaminated?...and how is the growth after shaking?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice lookin shrooms bro, not many, but still nice looking. I like the picture of the gills, they look cool.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

Another idea on the lid, something I was actually thinking about. I saw a guy that mounted 2 24" florotubes inside the lid of a large FC. The only thing I was questioning was whether the humidity would hurt anything, or if the light would heat up the fc to much.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 2, 2008)

it would get too warm...I have to keep my FC so far below the light or it will get too warm....and if its too warm..they wont fruit


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

That was what I was thinking, just something I thought about after I was it. Maybe it was cold where he was, and the heat didn't hurt. On another note, if you wanted to make it more permanent, you could get a small piece of plexiglass at lowes, and use some epoxy to glue it in place!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 2, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> yep...looks good to me! did the 1 jar you had end up being contaminated?...and how is the growth after shaking?


the one had the green mold..so its gone
i shook the other one and growth is starting everywhere


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 3, 2008)

pics


----------



## joshranwest (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn, wish they werent illegal in GA!! Would love to buy some spores!! Crapola!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2008)

joshranwest said:


> Damn, wish they werent illegal in GA!! Would love to buy some spores!! Crapola!



surely you must have an out of state friend who can order them and mail them to you....


----------



## joshranwest (Dec 3, 2008)

I do, and asked, but they are all freakin out on me, so nope! I didnt tell them what it was for either! Its a drag! Ahh well. Gonna have to go look in nature I guess, which is always very involved with knowing the species, etc.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

Yo JG, those jars are coming along well bro, what day did you put them in? The window looks good too. Is that the siran wrap, or did you use something else? It looks very smooth and clear!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

joshranwest said:


> I do, and asked, but they are all freakin out on me, so nope! I didnt tell them what it was for either! Its a drag! Ahh well. Gonna have to go look in nature I guess, which is always very involved with knowing the species, etc.



Be careful if you are gonna go pick them fresh man, I hope you've got some exp with it, and a good field guide. I'd also talk to your friends again, there is no reason for them to freak out on you, there is nothing illegal about the spores in most other states.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

I just now seen your lid and jars...lookin good! After shaking the jars, they really speed up..what do you think?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Yo JG, those jars are coming along well bro, what day did you put them in? The window looks good too. Is that the siran wrap, or did you use something else? It looks very smooth and clear!


thanks man..i inoculated them back on the 21st so its been like a week and a half. The window is just seran wrap pulled tight with tape, it looks good..i cant wait to try it out.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> I just now seen your lid and jars...lookin good! After shaking the jars, they really speed up..what do you think?


yeah man, it looks like growth is starting to explode from everywhere..seems like it shouldnt take too long


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

Ya looks like you did a good job on it man!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 3, 2008)

shit i almost forgot i got a question..

There are little black specks mixed all in with the little chunk of myc growing in the LC.
Good? Bad? Normal? Start over?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> shit i almost forgot i got a question..
> 
> There are little black specks mixed all in with the little chunk of myc growing in the LC.
> Good? Bad? Normal? Start over?


could you take a close up of what you are talkin about? is it black seeds, or growth?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

Ohhhh LC....I would keep an eye on it..and if it gets worse..toss it. it could just be spores, I would use a test jar to see if it gets contaminated before doing a bunch!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah it looks like maybe they are just spores in the myc growth but ill keep an eye on it


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 4, 2008)

im trying to figure out what i should do with the 5 BRF cakes
fruit them or try to make a casing?

on another site a guy suggested that i pasturize coco coir and verm (3:1) and with a cheese grater, grate the cakes in, colonize and fruit

im open to all suggestions..


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 4, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> im trying to figure out what i should do with the 5 BRF cakes
> fruit them or try to make a casing?
> 
> on another site a guy suggested that i pasturize coco coir and verm (3:1) and with a cheese grater, grate the cakes in, colonize and fruit
> ...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 4, 2008)

cool, no need to buy coir..

so just break up the cakes into small pieces and spread them out nicely directly on a tray
then case with a thin layer of verm, mist and fruit?

2 cakes are almost completely colonized with the other 3 not too far behind


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 4, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> cool, no need to buy coir..
> 
> so just break up the cakes into small pieces and spread them out nicely directly on a tray
> then case with a thin layer of verm, mist and fruit?
> ...


Yep...fruit away!!Just make sure the verm only 1/4 in above the crumbled up cakes...the thicker the casing layer, the longer its gonna take to pin


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 4, 2008)

how deep should it be in the tray?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 4, 2008)

atleast 1 1/2 inches...dont go over 3in


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 4, 2008)

I always make the casing layer 1/4in


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet..thanks kush

ill keep you guys posted when all of this goes down


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

the 3 WBS jars i innoculated recently all have good growth..a few days and ill give them a good shake

a few of the BRF jars look a bit odd. everything is white, but it looks like a thicker white has grown over some parts and next to it looks almost 'cob webbish'
i tried to get some pics but they werent showing anything and then the camera died


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

lol I know that there are differant types of myc growth, kinda like differant types of cells. I don't know what the differances are though. I think this is a ???? for Kush our resident shroom guru.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

i know theres the stringy kind and cottony kind of myc
but ive never seen this before, it looks like the myc is growing over myc
i dont know, at least everything is still white

i dont know if Kush will be able to tell me whats going on from my explanation 
if not ill try to get pics


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Ya tough to say. Getting pics of the shit can be a pain in the ass. I found my first growth this morning, but I couldn't get a picture to really show it. I'll wait a few more days then hopefully it will be more visible. I also need to get some vinegar to clean off the outside of the jars. They still have alittle of the calcium from PCing them, and it makes it harder to see the growth.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

well JG..it might be overlay...and if it is cobweb...peroxide will take care of it once you take em out of the jars. Just get a spray bottle and mix 50/50 water and peroxide..and lightly mist...if it fizzes its cobweb....if it dont...nothing to worry about.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Look at that, he did have an answer even with out pics, lol. Whats overlay, new growth over the old? Does this mean anything?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

overlay-A condition of the casing where myc has been allowed to completely cover the surface. Overlay is caused by prolonged vegetive growth tempatures, high CO2 levels, and excessive humidity.

basicly overlay is caused by CO2 build up, and high temps...if the myc isnt gettin enough fresh air..it will form a thick white matt that will totally cover your substrate..and WILL NOT PIN!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

hmmm..well that doesnt sound good
no pins=no mushies
not exactly what we are aiming for 

anything I can do? Should i birth them early and scrap anything not colonized off?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

are they close to being 100% colonized? If you could take a pic...it would help.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys I'm growing shrooms for the first time too. I just birthed one of my cakes into the fruiting chamber yesterday. How long does it take for them to start pinning?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey guys I'm growing shrooms for the first time too. I just birthed one of my cakes into the fruiting chamber yesterday. How long does it take for them to start pinning?


just a few long days...like 3 or 4 id say
good luck
feel free to post any pics


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

usuallt 3 days...if conditions are perfect. Usually 7 to 10 days in the FC and they are done.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

JG if you look in the center of the pic...the white blob is overlay...the pins will grow around it, but not on it.
This tray is pinnin like crazy!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

kush youve got a kick ass pin set on that casing man..i cant wait to see them grow up over the next couple of days

im getting you some pics right now..


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> kush youve got a kick ass pin set on that casing man..i cant wait to see them grow up over the next couple of days
> 
> im getting you some pics right now..


if you think thats a good pin set, wait till I post some pics at midnight!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok these are the 5 BRF cakes.
left to right, least to most colonized





and these are shots of what i am concerned about









this is the one almost colonized





WBS after shaking









LC with black specks and it looks like there is a crack in the jar





Recently innoculated WBS jars





and a Hendrix picture I did earlier in the year that I still havent finished


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep...looks like overlay. One thing you can do before dunkin...take a fork and scrape the thick growth off(it will probably turn blue from bruising) but just dont get into the cake. Dunk...roll..and you will be good to go! After doing wbs, you probably wont be going back to cakes!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

god damn overlay!
scrap the shit off and crumble into a tray
should i dunk the cakes before i crumble them up?

still cant rep you yet...but its coming


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> god damn overlay!
> scrap the shit off and crumble into a tray
> should i dunk the cakes before i crumble them up?
> 
> still cant rep you yet...but its coming


I would just scrap the overlay...and yes..dunk the cakes before crumbling.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok cool, thanks man

so you are saying that I should just go ahead and birth these now?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

I would give em another day or 2...they say once the outside in colonized...give it a few more days to make sure the center of the cake is colonized.....because the mushrooms wont pin until all of the food is gone...then they know its time to fruit


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

alright then, Ill give them until Sunday or Monday
then they will be birthed and prepped to go into my new fancy FC


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

Right on...cant wait to see! Keep us posted on the progress


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

definately will..Ill probably start a fresh journal and retire this one


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

So Kush, you only dunk the brf cakes right not the wbs once its colonized? Or should I dunk those too before I break them up into my trays.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> So Kush, you only dunk the brf cakes right not the wbs once its colonized? Or should I dunk those too before I break them up into my trays.


you cant dunk wbs, thats why you put in moist verm when puttin in the tray.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

thats what I thought, but I figured it might be good to ask!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

if you do, they fall apart...not good!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Ya that would suck, have a pan full of wet myc covered wbs, and nothing to do with it. All my jars now have growth by the way. I checked them again about an hour ago. A couple of the burmas are really taking off too!! The ereals, and KS are going much slower.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

When I grew Burma's, they filled up the tray, and I got 4 flushes out of em!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for you help guys/ My fruiting chamber is about 98% humidity and I just added an aquarium heater and placed it inside another rubbermaid with water. So now the temps are running 75-78. I can't wait to see some little shrooms start to form! I was also wonder how much light they need. From what I read they are phototropic but if they get too little light the fruits will not form correctly. Any expertise guys?

Also I am using just brown rice and it seems to have worked well so far.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

any flourescents will work..also, if you are using rice alone, you will have problems! Rice itself holds too much water, I guarantee you will see pink fungus growing real soon!(not good)You have to use brown rice flour, and verm to make cakes, or use grains like wild bird seed, rye, and some ppl use rye grass seed(not recomended)
You can also use pasturized wheat straw


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> any flourescents will work..also, if you are using rice alone, you will have problems! Rice itself holds too much water, I guarantee you will see pink fungus growing real soon!(not good)You have to use brown rice flour, and verm to make cakes, or use grains like wild bird seed, rye, and some ppl use rye grass seed(not recomended)
> You can also use pasturized wheat straw


Cakes are fully colonized I just used less water when I cooked the rice. No contamination on any of the new cakes I have incubating. Everybody told me I would see pink mold all I got was some bacterial growth in one jar where I could see the rice at the bottom was a little too moist. Now I cook the rice first, fluff it, and put it in jars and PC them. I also PC dry rice and top the jars off with it. What was cool is I did kind of a grain culture and colonized 10 more 1/2 pint jars from another cake no contamination on them at all and the mycelium is growing fast.

Oh and on the light is the ambient light in my room enough?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

The ole saying says...if you have enough light to read a book, its enough for shrooms. It dont take much at all, just dont use a light that will put off alot of heat..thats why flourescents work best. If the temps are too high, they wont pin


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> The ole saying says...if you have enough light to read a book, its enough for shrooms. It dont take much at all, just dont use a light that will put off alot of heat..thats why flourescents work best. If the temps are too high, they wont pin


Cool thanks man, I guess they have enough light then. Temps are 75-78 is that good?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldnt go over 76...I keep mine at 70 to 74


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool i'll turn down the heater a bit then.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 6, 2008)

Me and my girl had planned on tripping today and she suddenly decided she wasnt going to trip this round..so Im flying solo today
I ate 2.5gs and then we smoked a bowl and she left to go hang with some friends for a while

i burned Fear and Loathing on dvd, i might watch that in a bit

anyone got some suggestions?

Its a nice sunny day i think ill go sit outside for a while
but ill be back..


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 6, 2008)

right on....let us know how the journey was...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 6, 2008)

im feeling good..listening to music
i need some subs to make the bass go boom
these computer speakers dont cut it

somethings telling me to load up some weed


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2008)

hope you had fun bro, can't wait till I can just decide I feel like tripping today. lol


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 7, 2008)

I had a good trip..pretty mild
I didnt trip as hard as I wanted..a few time I thought about eating more but didnt
Im going to give it more time in between trips so maximize my fucked-up-ness
but overall i had a good time


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2008)

Glad to here it went well man. I often have that feeling that I wish I had eaten more. I have that feeling right now, and I havn't had any in months. But that will be changing soon enough though. I shook one of my jars tonight, it had alot of growth and it just seemed like time, there are a few more I may shake tomorrow night.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 8, 2008)

fucking green mold got a hold of the WBS jar that i shook up a while back
it also got to 1 of the 3 WBS jars i inoculated recently
the other 2 had good growth so i shook them up
and i decided to just throw out the BRF jar with the overlay
all the other BRF jars look fine..1 is completely colonized, another has about a nickel size to colonize, and the other 2 are at about 85%
tonight i will birth these and scrap any uncolonized portion off the cakes, then dunk them, and tomorrow i will crumble them into a tray

i picked a few small mushrooms from the last cake in the FC, 3rd flush
not much but its something


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 8, 2008)

Can mycelium grow on the dry layer? I have one jar and the mycelium grew on the dry rice a bit and migrated back down to the moist stuff. It looks really fuzzy and light on the dry rice though.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 8, 2008)

yes...when you rinse the cake, the thin myc at the top will probably wash off. I have myc growing on the glass at the top of the jar on 1 of my jars..it will grow but it will be super thin because of no nutes


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 8, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> yes...when you rinse the cake, the thin myc at the top will probably wash off. I have myc growing on the glass at the top of the jar on 1 of my jars..it will grow but it will be super thin because of no nutes


Thanks, it just looked weird and at first I thought it was contamination, then I noticed it traveled back down into the moist rice and the mycelium looked healthy there. Pretty cool stuff I'm learning a lot doing this. I can tell my cake in the fruiting chamber is about to pin. It is getting all fuzzy in certain spots.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

That sucks about the mold JG, lost 2 jars huh. I've still got my fingers crossed, mine are all still white. I finally got some decent pictures, I'm gonna post them in a few.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> That sucks about the mold JG, lost 2 jars huh. I've still got my fingers crossed, mine are all still white. I finally got some decent pictures, I'm gonna post them in a few.


yeah man..damn green mold.
I dont know what im fucking up
I thought I was more sterile these past few times than when I did those brf jars but who the fuck knows.
Guess Ill cook up some more jars now that theres some free space in the incubator
Just got to keep the ball rolling


----------



## bobharvey (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got a brown rice jar with green mold and mycelium. I'm curious to see which one will win haha.


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Dec 8, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I've got a brown rice jar with green mold and mycelium. I'm curious to see which one will win haha.


LOL. good luck there bobby.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 8, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> yeah man..damn green mold.
> I dont know what im fucking up
> I thought I was more sterile these past few times than when I did those brf jars but who the fuck knows.
> Guess Ill cook up some more jars now that theres some free space in the incubator
> Just got to keep the ball rolling



dont feel bad bro.... i cant get this shroom thing to work for me for shit yet... but i have grown the green mold a few times now.... have only had myc growth in one jar, so i think my spores may be to blame; dunno

i'll keep watching you and kush and trying to learn though.... good luck bro


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 8, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I've got a brown rice jar with green mold and mycelium. I'm curious to see which one will win haha.


If you have the green ninja(trich)...its done for! The myc wont win that fight!


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2008)

So what do you do with the jar once sthe spores grow the little web thingies inside?

I think I understood the process up to there...

P.S. how long does it take to grow, say, a cubensis sp.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 9, 2008)

ANC said:


> So what do you do with the jar once sthe spores grow the little web thingies inside?
> 
> I think I understood the process up to there...
> 
> P.S. how long does it take to grow, say, a cubensis sp.


You mix the wbs with equal parts of verm, and tray em up and put back in the incubater for about 3 more days...then case with verm and put in the fc. The whole process takes a month


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2008)

I still waiting for that sucker to pin, I took the lid off for a bit to air it out. I noticed when I got home a few fuzzy spots had turned blue, was the mycelium damaged in those spots somehow?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've managed to get some free spore prints sent to me from a member on another site I belong to. They are fairly new and don't have a name but here is what I found on them.

"This mushroom has generated alot of buzz in the myco-community in the past couple years. No one is exactly sure what to call it, including Paul Stamets who says in his book Mycelium Running "this species, not yet named heralds now from the San Francisco Bay Area and is probably new, or at least a newly imported species." 

It has gained the nickname Psilocybe cyanofriscosa, because they've only been found in the San Francisco Bay Area. Once paper is published they can be officially named. Macroscopically, they closely resembles Psilocybe cyanofibrillosa, but microscopically, they're more similar to Psilocybe cyanescens. Here are some of the features which set them apart from cyans:

They are almost always short and squat, with the stem length rarely getting longer than 1 inch. They are usually near or around cyanescens patches, but sometimes have their own patches. They're usually shorter than cyans but the caps get huge, up to 4 inches across. The color is the same, the habitat is the same and they're hygrophanous, meaning the cap changes its degree of transparency and color depending on how much water it has absorbed. They fit the classic cyanescens description in every way except one > shape. Unlike cyans, these don't get that classic, characteristic wavy cap. 

These are not the traditional cyanofibrillosa as found up in Washington State. Microscopically, cyanofibrillosa are very unique and easy to distinguish in that they have forked cystidia. (Cystidia are special, sterile cells that have a unique appearance when viewed under the microscope.) These could be a new species or possibly a regional phenotype of Ps. cyanescens. Stamets assistant Peter Werner said that "microscopically, they seem identical to P. cyanescens, leading me to believe that these are probably P. cyanescens, and that this species is simply highly variable in macromorphology."

The original patch was found in Berkeley, DEC 05. Here's a photo





"


interesting...
im almost positive ill fuck it up but im going to try to get an outdoor bed going with these


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 9, 2008)

I have Island of Fiji, which was recently discovered by John Allen himself! It is suppose to be a rare species, I am not crazy about em because the stems are tiny.
Congrats on the new strain!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2008)

Cool man I want to see an outdoor shroom grow!


----------



## bobharvey (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm on Amazon right now looking to buy some books on psilocybin mushrooms. I'm extremely interested in the entire subject. Any book suggestions?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 9, 2008)

one of the best book on mushrooms...."The Mushroom Cultivator" by Paul Stamets


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Cool man I want to see an outdoor shroom grow!


if i can manage to get an outdoor bed going we wont be able to see results until next fall/winter

from what ive read, you start your patch in the spring and when cooler temps arrive, so do the mushies


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2008)

im gonna try an outdoor shroom patch in the spring.... have plenty of cow shit round here, cant hurt


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

gogrow said:


> im gonna try an outdoor shroom patch in the spring.... have plenty of cow shit round here, cant hurt


sweet dude, it would be awesome to spark a joint and walk out to the sacred patch and see tons of mushies poking out of the ground
a beautiful sight it would be 

and your right about the cow shit...i think there may be more cattle than people in the boot


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

i went to lowes and finally picked up some more verm and perlite
i also grabbed a bag of dirt, im itching to grow some more bud
especially since we finished off our last bit of homegrown..i dont want to go back to buying shwag...id rather spend my money on growing my own


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> sweet dude, it would be awesome to spark a joint and walk out to the sacred patch and see tons of mushies poking out of the ground
> a beautiful sight it would be
> 
> and your right about the cow shit...i think there may be more cattle than people in the boot





jollygreengiant8 said:


> i went to lowes and finally picked up some more verm and perlite
> i also grabbed a bag of dirt, im itching to grow some more bud
> especially since we finished off our last bit of homegrown..i dont want to go back to buying shwag...id rather spend my money on growing my own




if i pull of the outdoor patch, you are more than invited to come a smoke a joint and stare... id invite you for new years, but since my future smoke walked away.......
hell, you can still come to the new years party if you want


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

hell yeah man! id love to come hang out and smoke with a fellow RIUer
my birthday is right after xmas so ill be all over the state around that time
i might have to make a guest appearance, but only if you let me take a spin on that sweet bike!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> hell yeah man! id love to come hang out and smoke with a fellow RIUer
> my birthday is right after xmas so ill be all over the state around that time
> i might have to make a guest appearance, but only if you let me take a spin on that sweet bike!



hell, i could try.... but seriously, if you've got nothing better to do, and arent too far... come on over;; i'll be havin a huge bonfire, not too many people, some shitty la shwag, and plenty of beer... gonna try to get backdoorman over here, and kingtrip will definately be here; so you could meet 2or3


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats sweet on the new strain, I hope the outdoor grow goes well. You said you wanted to grow more weed, I thought you had to get rid of your lights? That would be sweet if you got to grow again!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

well, i was getting rid of the light..but the dude hasnt come to get it or even mentioned it really..so its just sitting there, staring at me, telling me to grow more pot
and ive got some flouro tubes that i first grew with that i could always resort to if need be
and i figured out that i wont be graduating and moving until like feb or march of 2010
so ive got another year to grow as much shit as i can before shutting her down until i get a new place
so im thinking we are back in business..gonna dunk some seeds in some water tonight and see what cracks


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

here are the 4 brf jars that were birthed and dunked last night
i crushed them up in a ziplock and dumped into the tray
poured some verm ontop and misted the shit out of it and the FC
lets all keep our fingers crossed and see what happens


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 9, 2008)

looks good! Cant wait to see the results...if there was no green when you dunked, you should be fine!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

nope no green
i was a little confused on how to crush up the cakes
i was trying to break them up by just ripping them in half and then half that and half that
then i just started punching the shit out of it
got the job done


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats sweet man, can't wait to see how it goes! Was that 4 pints, or 4 half pints? 
Also sweet that you can keep growing. I got my 1000w kinda the same way. The guy that loaned it to me never answered his calls, and then moved, then I moved and said fuck it, I got a 1000w hps now!  Did you end up giving him any of the harvest last time? You planning on scrog again, your last one turned out sweet! Maybe 4-6 this time?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats sweet man, can't wait to see how it goes! Was that 4 pints, or 4 half pints?
> Also sweet that you can keep growing. I got my 1000w kinda the same way. The guy that loaned it to me never answered his calls, and then moved, then I moved and said fuck it, I got a 1000w hps now!  Did you end up giving him any of the harvest last time? You planning on scrog again, your last one turned out sweet! Maybe 4-6 this time?


4 pint jars
and nah, he didnt get any bud, me and my girl smoked all of that shit lol
we like to smoke..what can i say
I dont know how we will grow this time..I want a mother or 2 to cut clones from
but ive never tried cloning so not sure how well that will go
if i dont scrog, ill LST


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 9, 2008)

cloning is easy! Olivia's cloning gel is a good brand. It usually only takes 1 week, and you can start to see nubs growing


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

ive got some Dr Hornsby's Tarantula Benifical Bacteria or some shit...its powder and kind of old i think
where would one purchase this Olivias gel? I have no hydro store around..so im limited to walmart, lowes, and the internet


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm all for the scrog! If you really wanted to find a good mother, I'd say try to start several seeds, and flower them after like 2 weeks, sex them , and decide which ones you wanted to keep as mothers. You could keep them all real small, just see how they each perform, and then just reveg your favorite one(s). At harvest, don't trim everything off the plant, leave fan leaves and greenery, and reveg them. Then scrog those mothers when you reveg, they will be super bushy, and it will be great. Then right before you flower the mothers, take as many clones as you want off them. Flower the mothers, and grow the clones. I think that should get you through a year.  lol not tryin to take over.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

TC not a bad idea...i will probably end up doing something similar to this
I actually just decided to grow again while at lowes, havent even told my lady but im sure she wont have a problem with it as much as she likes to smoke
Im going to think about it and once i get some seedlings going i should have the plan down


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

What are you using for seeds this time? The ones from your plant?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive got some seeds from a hermi from my 1st grow and this past grow..
and a few seeds from some different danks
just random seeds really
ill throw any seed in the dirt and see what happens, it really doesnt matter since none are an actual strain

Ive got a sandwich bag almost full of seeds from brick weed


----------



## KMK4lyfe420 (Dec 9, 2008)

i got some of the B+ and Penus Envy from earthstongue they are really nice but take a lil while so its not worth paying for the overnight shipping


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats funny man you just punched the shit out of your mycelium. Is this your first time casing?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 10, 2008)

yea first casing


----------



## KMK4lyfe420 (Dec 10, 2008)

are you able to grow the mushrooms in a bag or a cup.. i have seen some people on youtube do it but they didnt have any instructions


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2008)

You can get mushroom spawn bags, or grow kits that use the bags. Thats the way I grew my first mushrooms. http://homesteadbook.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/24/products_id/141 this is the kit I used, it worked great. Just do a google search for mushroom spawn bags, and you can find them. I decided to go with the jars, and tray casing because it should yield higher then the bag did, atleast I hope so!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 11, 2008)

i lost the last 2 wbs jars to the green ninja
myc was blowing up after i shook the jars but it looks like the seeds busted or opened and the green mold is growing from those
i'll start a new batch tomorrow and try again, maybe pints

the LC looks ok...still got the white clump with black specks sitting near the bottom but now theres another clump and its all white, floating in the middle

And for the casing, my FC is not wanting to hold in the humidity..I keep misting but its been slowly dropping. I think that maybe its from the heater blowing hot dry air at it.
RH is down to 75%. Sacrifice humidity or temperature?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn...that sucks! Was there alot of moisture in the jars?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 11, 2008)

your FC doesnt have any big gaps where air is gettin in does it?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 11, 2008)

the jars didnt seem too moist..i didnt see any water when i was turning the jars
no big gaps in the FC, it seems to be sealed well enough but maybe not


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2008)

That is basically what seems to be happening to the 2 jars I think might be contaminated. Seems like some of the seeds split when I shook them, and no there might be some green coming out of the split in the seed.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 11, 2008)

My cake is still not pinning, patience I guess. I should be adding another cake to the chamber in 3-4 days, its almost fully colonized. The half pint jars that I made with mycelium culture are colonizing FAST! I should have them in the chamber in a week or so. I am going to do mycelium culture from now on, it grows much faster so there is lower risk of contamination. I also like these half pint jars better than the full pint.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats sweet new growth. Sorry its not pinning, but the colonized ones are sweet. I'm gonna be doing a myc transfer in the next week. I lost 2 of my KS jars today to the green ninja! So I'm gonna use one of the other 4 to myc transfer 6 more jars of KS.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 12, 2008)

humidity keeps slipping lower and lower but there is condesation all over the sides and top when i open it up to mist

the casing is starting to show some white fuzz coming through, hopefully everything stays on track and we get some pins showing soon


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 12, 2008)

my humidity stays kinda low too, because I keep my heat set on 70 all the time. Cant wait to see some pins!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> my humidity stays kinda low too, because I keep my heat set on 70 all the time. Cant wait to see some pins!


good to know, i was a little worried.
when i open to mist, it feels humid..temp as been stable at about 72-74
ive been keeping a close eye but everything seems good


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 12, 2008)

I have pins!!! Yay! I played with the cake a bit the other day and noticed that the top way drying out a bit. So I flipped it over in the fruiting chamber, the mycelium had grown into the pearlite quite a bit. Now I have pins all over what used to be the bottom of the cake poking through the pearlite.  Hopefully they will grow into beautiful shrooms! I can't stop checking it now, I'm so excited! This has been really cool I never thought growing shrooms would be such a fun learning experience. Thanks for all your help so far too guys!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 12, 2008)

congrats on the pins NewGrowth!
did you have your cakes sitting on something or straight ontop of the perlite?
the cakes will wick up the moisture from the perlite if they arent sitting ontop of something


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 12, 2008)

they will pin from the bottom of cakes alot because of the moisture trapped under the cake. You will see this growing in tubs when you use the tub itsself as a fc, because of water collecting around the edges from misting the fc.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats great you've got pins, you should post up some pics. I had that happen with them fruiting on the bottom when I grew in the bag. They were pinning on the sides and a couple on the bottom.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 12, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats great you've got pins, you should post up some pics. I had that happen with them fruiting on the bottom when I grew in the bag. They were pinning on the sides and a couple on the bottom.


I wonder what makes them pin on certain sides??? I suppose that is part of why casing is more productive. I would love to post a pics but I have no camera I even threw out my crappy webcam. They just look like really tiny mushrooms, it is pretty cool to see the entire life-cycle of this fungus. Truly a remarkable organism.  I wonder if I could load pics from my phone, does anyone know how to do that? Oh well I'll just take another bong rip


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol, thats cool about the pics. I think that the light and moisture is what makes them pin on the sides and shit. I agree that watching them is just down right fascinating! Lol burn one for me guys, cus this town is dry again.


----------



## zombie1334 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol burn one for me guys, cus this town is dry again.


That's why you gotta grow your own! Don't put up with that beaster schwag shit!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

zombie1334 said:


> That's why you gotta grow your own! Don't put up with that beaster schwag shit!


Lol ya just waiting for New Years. I've been putting it together for the last month. check out the link in my sig.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 14, 2008)

hey everybody..its a beautiful sunday afternoon, i hope everyone is enjoying their day 

ive been lazy and havent gotten started on anymore jars, but Ive got a good amount of freetime this week so ill cook some jars maybe tomorrow or tuesday morning

here is a pic of the tray


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 14, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool man, I have to make some more jars myself. I just have to find the time.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats lookin good JG, few more days.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 16, 2008)

if im doing WBS in pint jars, should i fill up to 3/4ths so i can shake them later
or are pints small enough to not need shaking?
im about to simmer up some birdseed now.. going for 4 pints, and going to try to do 3 quarts later today or tomorrow.
i need to get more birdseed probably

also I have some decent chucks of myc in my LC, how do I go about using it? 
stupid question I imagine but my 1st grade teacher always said theres no such thing as stupid questions 

I just got a sweet Xmas present from a fellow shroomer..check it out


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> if im doing WBS in pint jars, should i fill up to 3/4ths so i can shake them later
> or are pints small enough to not need shaking?
> im about to simmer up some birdseed now.. going for 4 pints, and going to try to do 3 quarts later today or tomorrow.
> i need to get more birdseed probably
> ...


When using LC, when you have a nice chunk of myc growing...shake the LC to break it up....next you will need a syringe with a 16ga needle(because the myc will get clogged up in a 18ga) and fill it up and inoculate your jars. The good thing about LC, as soon as you noc up the jars...it takes off because you dont have to wait on the spores to germinate. Congrats on the X-mas present!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats cool bro! Nice santa 

I cooked 5 more half pint jar last night. I really have the water ratio down for using whole brown rice and the mycelium is colonizing these cakes super fast. 

Can you continuously inoculate new jars with the same mycelium?
Or do I eventually have to gather spores from the fruits?

I really like mycelium culture its keeping my little grow perpetually producing fruits. The cake I have in the chamber now is pinning all over. There is one large fruit almost ready to harvest maybe another day or two.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats a sweet christmas present JG, got your cyans for the spring huh.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to firing up the PC...5 pint jars of wbs
Ive got enough seed to cook up 1 maybe 2 quart jars, Ill try to do that tomorrow
Then I will innoculate all the jars at the same time

Where would one find a 16 gauge needle? I'm guessing that all the needles I have are 18ga

NewGrowth..why not take a print with that large mushroom


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats a sweet christmas present JG, got your cyans for the spring huh.


you know it!!
now I just have to figure out how to grow them


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

16ga syringes at sporevisions... I dont know about the tips themselves, you might just have to get the syringes.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

check this link out... Starting Woodlovers ~ P. cyanofriscosa


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 18, 2008)

I ate one of my shrooms last night. It was pretty mild but it was only one shroom. I went outside and the snow was incredible! Got some other cool effects too, can't wait to take a full dose. I should be adding 3 more cakes to my fruiting chamber in a couple of days. The first flush on this cake is producing quite a few good size shrooms. It looks like I will have one or two aborts. How much stronger are the aborts?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know if they are stronger per say, but they will still effect you well.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 18, 2008)

im still waiting for some pins...nothing has happened in a few days..im trying to stay patient but ill be leaving soon for the holidays


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 18, 2008)

are you giving them any fresh air daily? If I remember right you didnt have any holes in your FC. If the Co2 builds up, they wont pin. Just take the lid off a couple times a day and fan out the CO2...or cut holes and use pollyfil


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 18, 2008)

theres definately holes stuffed with polyfill
and i open it a few times a day to mist the shit out of everything
its just moving slow i guess


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 18, 2008)

sometimes they can be asses


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine took about a week to start fruiting.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2008)

finally there are some pins in the tray but theyre small and hard to see
and ive got some seeds cracked and babies growing


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats sweet JG, both kinds of babies!!! How long you gonna be out of town this time? How long do you have till you go? Just curious if they have a chance to finish before you leave, or if you are gonna come home to a FC full of spores?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats sweet JG, both kinds of babies!!! How long you gonna be out of town this time? How long do you have till you go? Just curious if they have a chance to finish before you leave, or if you are gonna come home to a FC full of spores?


I'm going home sometime Monday, hang out with the family, call up some old friends, do the christmas thing, then my birthday, and I should be back on New Years Eve.

Ill probably want to pick everything off the tray before I go...I hope they start to speed the fuck up so Im not just picking baby shrooms.

Could I save the tray in the fridge while I'm gone and put it back in the FC once I get back?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

Honestly if you planned on picking everything off before you go, you could prolly recase it and just stick it back in the FC and maybe have shrooms right after you get home. But other wise I think if you covered it with tinfoil you could prolly save it. I'm not posative but I think so. What are you gonna do about your seedlings for that long?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2008)

hope that the strong ones survive lol
If they die Ill just start over with new ones
but Ive done this a few times and come back expecting nothing but death and there they are looking thirsty but still holding on to life


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

Good times, do you have water crystals in your soil? Natmoon turned me on to it. They will slowly release moisture as the soil drys up. Perlite, and water crystals.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2008)

nope, they are just in some seed starter soil right now.
what the hell are water crystals lol where do i get them at?
speaking of natmoon, you just reminded me of the airbasket..hmmm


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

Fuck ya on the air basket, I'm going to be doing 2-3 plants with the airbasket, and your independant scrog system bro! The water crystals you can get at lowes, or home depot. I got a 1 lb container for like 12 bucks. I can't remember what natmoons perportions are right now, but you add like a 1/4 cup of them for ever 5 gallons of soil or something. They absorb water, and get like 50x their size, then when the soil drys out they release the water into it. Then you only have to water like once a week. Natmoon also uses I believe 1 part perlite for every 2 parts soil.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 19, 2008)

look up soil moist....(polymer crystals)


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 19, 2008)

MMM diaper filling, same stuff they use in diapers!  Whatever works though.
Glad to see some pins JG!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks man..im hoping that when i check the tray tomorrow theyre larger so theres a little more to look at

i just inoculated the 5 pint jars..i never got around to cooking anymore birdseed for the quarts

Earlier today i gave the LC a little shake and now it all came together to form one blob of myc, there are still those little black specks in it..i dont know if we ever established weather those were spores or what

im bored and out of bud so i took some more pics

With some birthday cash Im going to buy a syringe or two or something, but i need some suggestions
I'm thinking about getting something that maybe either Kush or TC doesnt have and may want so we can do some trading of sorts if anyone would be interested in something like that...let me know any strains that youve heard good things or maybe wanted to try but havent gotten to yet.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 19, 2008)

Liquid culture is cool, I'll have to try that.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't have any strains in mind JG, but you seem like a pretty good guy, so if you wanna do some trading, I'm up for it once I have some prints to trade.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah the LC is pretty cool..i need to get that 16g syringe so i can use it

TC, save me a print or two..I want to get a nice collection going
i saw kush's collection of syringes on another thread and my jaw dropped
I'm going to start taking a good number of prints when I can just for trading and spreading the love

If I ever get any of those sanfransicians or whatever they are to fruit, ill definately pass prints around if anyone wants a few


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

I can appreciate the trading for sure! I can't wait to get a good collection of syringes goin. I have 3 different syringes right now, but I wanna have way more.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 20, 2008)

ive been watching these like a hawk tell them to hurry up, only got 2 more days before they will be picked


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 20, 2008)

Lookin good! Hopefully you get a kick ass flush


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know if they will be done before you leave though!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 20, 2008)

me either man..im gonna be bummed the fuck out
damn pins took too long
thinking im gonna pick everything before i leave and recase and hopefully ill get back at the right time
i dont really know what to do but just say FUCK


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

I put a new cake in my FC and harvested six more large shrooms, they are drying now. 

I want to try casing this next cake, can I just use potting soil?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahh your still up. Either you pick, and recase, or you leave them, and come back to a bunch of big mushrooms and spores everywhere.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know about potting soil NG. Thats sweet you got some big ones, did you take any pics?


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Ahh your still up. Either you pick, and recase, or you leave them, and come back to a bunch of big mushrooms and spores everywhere.


Thats cool you should do the latter JG! Pretty cool if the shrooms complete a complete life cycle in your FC and you come back to some really cool huge shrooms!



Thundercat said:


> I don't know about potting soil NG. Thats sweet you got some big ones, did you take any pics?


I really need to get a camera huh? Well maybe after this next harvest

I was wondering though these shrooms grew really fat hollow stems because I added a little too much water to the FC an they got a little wet. It seems like the excess moisture caused them to grow larger but less dense. The shrooms I harvested before stayed dry and had dense stems but smaller caps, not a as large size wise.

Anybody notice this phenomena?
I'm high


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ive picked a few and noticed that they had hollow stems, but I also read that it is common with the B+ strain so i never really thought about it too much

I really want to leave these to pick when I get back but it seems like such a long time to be gone and Im afraid they would all be fallen over and getting rotten by the time I got to pick them...ahhhh fuck it Im going to let them go.

My house is only about an hour away so I might just drive over here sometime after Xmas, snap some pics to show you guys, pick some shrooms, and recase it and drive back.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh shit if you are only going an hour away bro, just take a road cruise! You'll prolly want to get away from the family for a couple hours at some point any ways right! Are you gonna be gone till after new years? I can't remember, but if you went back after christmas, and picked them, you could trip on New Years!!! Thats what I'm hoping to do! I've got some mild myc growth, but what I can see looks more like rhyzo growth ten the light fluffy growth. So my hopes are high. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah man, ill get a bag and load the pipe and hit the road. I should be back new years eve..Ive got about an 1/8th left so ill be tripping on New Years either way
I hope yours give you some shrooms so you can be tripping new years too!
Ill be looking for those pics man


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

That sweet I think I'll have them by then. They have been going so fast, they have only been in the FC for 3 days. I'm cook in up more grain right now.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 21, 2008)

my gf just told me she had to work on the 27th so she will pick them


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet thats my birthday!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 21, 2008)

no shit huh..mines the 29th

ill have to remember to tell you happy birthday


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was taking a stroll around the yard and noticed a little patch of mushrooms and one lone orange mushroom
I grabbed my camera and took a few shots, and decided to print some
check it out


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats cool man, I like to pick random ones that I find. I would suggest in the future to take the spore prints on 2 differant pieces of paper right next to each other. A white peice, and a black peice. Some spores are light colors, or dark, and a piece of paper will make it easier totell what color the print is. The color of the print is a key to identifing the mushroom.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 21, 2008)

more pins have popped up
seems like a good amount of pins
lets hope for few aborts


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

Lookin good man! Mine don't have nearly as much to show.


----------



## nashbar (Dec 21, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> I was taking a stroll around the yard and noticed a little patch of mushrooms and one lone orange mushroom
> I grabbed my camera and took a few shots, and decided to print some
> check it out


not cubensis...

i always pick and print the yard shrooms, professional curiosity.

that's a huge substrate. i was disappointed when i tried the big tub substrate.

i've found numerous small casings in aluminum bread baking pans work better. when one section is dead/infected, remove that pan instead of trashing the whole substrate.

good luck, looks like you'll get a good harvest.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool JG you have crocus coming up too, one of my favorite flowers.
Any idea is potting soil will work as a casing? 
I have another cake ready to be birthed but i wanted to try casing this one.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive been wondering what kind of bush that is..it only flowers in the winter but it has some beautiful flowers

Ive heard of people using a mix of organic soil and other things to make a casing but I havent heard of people actually casing with soil...Id stick with verm if you have any.
Have you looked on shroomery or mycotopia?


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> Ive been wondering what kind of bush that is..it only flowers in the winter but it has some beautiful flowers
> 
> Ive heard of people using a mix of organic soil and other things to make a casing but I havent heard of people actually casing with soil...Id stick with verm if you have any.
> Have you looked on shroomery or mycotopia?


I don't feel like spending the money. My shroom grow has worked out half-ass from the beginning so I might as well continue . . . 

I used whole brown rice for the substrate and it worked great. I have some organic potting mix with sheep manure in it and some perlite. I'll just try it out with this next cake and let you guys know how it works. Either way I already have plenty of shrooms and lots of cakes still incubating.

A bush huh? Not crocus' then, I looked at the picture again and I must have been high the first time.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 22, 2008)

you can find vermiculte for pretty damn cheap but if youre set on the soil try it out and let us know how it goes!

I guess its a bush, it looks bush-like...I have two of them in my yard, one with dark pink flowers and one with the light pink, still dont have a clue as to what they might be


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> you can find vermiculte for pretty damn cheap but if youre set on the soil try it out and let us know how it goes!
> 
> I guess its a bush, it looks bush-like...I have two of them in my yard, one with dark pink flowers and one with the light pink, still dont have a clue as to what they might be


Take a pic I'll let you know! 

Yeah verm is cheap but I have soil left over from an old grow that I have no use for. Plus I would have to go to the store and that sucks this time of year, I already did my x-mas shopping.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ill get a pic when I go back home after the holidays. Hopefully you can ID it for me

and yeah its fucking crazy out there, people driving like assholes..i wont even go into a store


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

It's snowing really hard here, I really wanted to eat some shrooms and explore the snow but I have a lot of stuff to do tomorrow and today.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 22, 2008)

well go get that shit done! then munch down and enjoy
i bet tripping in the snow is fun
we dont get snow..only cold sometimes, but it was fucking 27 today...burrrr
it was 70 on saturday


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 22, 2008)

i took these pics before i left
its looking pretty good to me


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

Super cool hopefully minimal aborts!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking great JG, I hope mine start to follow suit in the next day or two!


----------



## homegrown75 (Dec 23, 2008)

Try this...

8 ..."1/2 pint" jars.

mix 1/4 cup fresh ground Brown rice with 2/3 cup Vermiculite and 1/4 cup distilled water. **** This IS the widely accepted new PF Tech formula****

Place 1/4 cup Verm in bottom of jars. (less time collonizing).

Add mixture.

place 1/4 cup verm on top of mixture as a contam barrier.

Cover lids that have innoculation holes already punched with double layer foil (first layer shiney down, next shiney up.

seal foil tightly around edge of screw on ring

place in water in PC with water level 1/3 to 1/2 up jars.

Once ball on cooker starts to "rattle" your time then starts... cook at 15psi for 1 hour (no less)..

Turn off burner and let cool overnight.

Innoculate with syringe in am/next day.

Innoculate jars in a Glove Box.

place jars in a shoe box and place in a warm clean area at 75-78 degrees.

Do not fuck with jars for at least 1 week. Check after 1 week if you just have to. Most oftern complete collonization takes 2 weeks.

Remove cakes from jars in a clean enviroment and place into distilled water overnight.

Remove cakes and place into sterile grow boxes that have moistened Perlite in the bottom and wire screens for the cakes to rest on in a 73-76 degree enviroment.

Keep lights off for 3-4 days so mycellium will grow (as in nature).

Then turn lights on for 8-10 hours a day and keep an eye on temps.

Rotate boxes up/down and right/left once first pinning starts.

Do not open boxes or breathe on cakes.

After about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks you can harvest.

There is a bit more to this... but these are the basics. And always, ALWAYS WORK CLEAN. Take this from someone with over 7 years expierence and over 300 grows.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 25, 2008)

I decided to take a cruise over to my house and see what was going on.
I popped open the FC and  and then 
I'm glad I didn't wait any longer











I was about to start picking and I stopped myself and remembered PRINTS










not big but theres plenty to go around










checked the jars...all looks good, no green ninja in sight






I want to say a special thanks to Kushcrosser and Thundercat
You guys have helped me so much and havent abandoned my thread, thanks guys 

lets hope to see some bigger shrooms on the 2nd flush
I need a smilie like this  but with a shroom


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 25, 2008)

right on bud...things are lookin great! If someone needs help and I can assist...I will!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2008)

They look great man, and you know I've been glad to be along for the ride bro. I don't have a ton of answers, but any help I've got, I'm glad to give!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 31, 2008)

the tray was covered in green mold when I got home so it went in the trash.

The WBS pint jars are doing well, although it looks like 1 may have the starts of some green mold. The other 4 are coming along 

The shrooms are dried and weighed in at 9g


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice man, 9g dry, not bad at all. How many jars of myc did you have in that tray?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 31, 2008)

the tray was about 3.5 BRF pint jars

I'm getting antsy to trip for tonight
still got another 8 hours before I'm able to eat any


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

Hehe, I'm dealing with the same thing, but I get to eat them in like 1.5 hours. 8 hours man, what time are you gonna eat them? 1 am? That sucks about the green mold, but still gave you plenty to trip off, and get some prints.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 2, 2009)

I was going to wait for my girl to get off work at around 11 and eat them but she backed out so solo tripping again...ate 4g and chilled, got stoned, set off fireworks, drank some delicious premium beers....it was a good time

2 jars have been infested with the green ninja..but the other 3 are just about colonized


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice man, glad you had a good evening. Them ninjas are sneaky, I've been fighting the one in my burma tray.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys hows it been? I've been MIA for a bit but my shrooms have been growing strong. My FC is full of cakes now I don't think I can fit anymore it there. I am trying to case one of the cakes with the potting soil. I don't think its working out too well but its only been a four days or so. No mycelial growth on the casing yet though.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey guys hows it been? I've been MIA for a bit but my shrooms have been growing strong. My FC is full of cakes now I don't think I can fit anymore it there. I am trying to case one of the cakes with the potting soil. I don't think its working out too well but its only been a four days or so. No mycelial growth on the casing yet though.


ahhh nothing better than a full FC
Good luck on the casing, let us know how it goes


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah...depending on how the texture of the soil is will have a big affect if its not perfect. If its too wet, the myc cant breath.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 7, 2009)

basicly it closes all the pores in the soil


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm thinking the casing infected the mycelium too late on the advice Kush, I think I let the soil stay too wet and did not allow it to breathe, not feeling good on this one it is starting to smell a bit funny. Damn


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 7, 2009)

I havnt seen verry good results using soil as a casing layer....usually you will just get a few shrooms per tray...with shitty pin sets


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 7, 2009)

Kushcrosser said:


> I havnt seen verry good results using soil as a casing layer....usually you will just get a few shrooms per tray...with shitty pin sets


So best casing material in your opinion?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 7, 2009)

verm...has gave me the best results...I dont like using coir..It gets contaminated too easy. Plus, it has to be PH balanced with used coffee grounds. I have tried soil too, and had shitty results.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 9, 2009)

FUCK I'm bored..gf's at work, friends are all working
I guess its gonna be one of those nights again


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah I smoked a cross J last night and got laid. Some nights are just better than others I guess. Just be grateful and enjoy the ride I say, take some bong hits with me.

I think my soil casing drying out a bit has improved conditions. It has a slight smell now but it may have just been due to the sheep manure in the soil. I think the Ph is not right however mycelium has started to rapidly overtake the casing. Maybe I'll get some fruits off it.

I'm re-vamping my shroom set-up anybody used bulk substrates like straw? I'm planning on doing four different strains in different tubs. I'm going to make a cabinet lined with plastic and humidity controlled with florescent lighting and do trays on each shelf of the cab. I'll inoculate the straw with cultured WBS with a few additives to promote mycelial growth. Mineral water flax seed and some vermiculite.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 9, 2009)

yea i hear ya man..enjoy the ride is all i can do....but no bong hits for me, i only have this one bowl

You really need a camera because I'm going to want to see this new setup, sounds nice


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 9, 2009)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> yea i hear ya man..enjoy the ride is all i can do....but no bong hits for me, i only have this one bowl
> 
> You really need a camera because I'm going to want to see this new setup, sounds nice


Yep getting one soon made a small deal w/ someone here. I'll be doing a small vertical hydro set up to probably post a how to build thread on that once I get the funds. So I broke down and will be buying one soon. I'll post some pics of the shroom cab here when I build that in the next couple of weeks..


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 9, 2009)

sweet man, I like those vert grows..I'll keep an eye out for it
I started a new journal and finally got my own light..its going to be nice to grow more than 2 at a time
I'm shootin for 9 and a mom or two


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2009)

Well where is the link to the new journal bro? I'm lookin forward to this. Are you gonna scrog again?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 9, 2009)

here you go bro
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/146998-jollygreengiants-quest-dank.html
I don't think I'm going to scrog this time because of the number of plants and I like to take them out and rotate and I wouldn't be able to move them with a screen
Nothing is set in stone tho so who knows


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone have a link for good advice when caseing with manure... like which poop to pick etc...

I have 2 jars of p. transkei (south african shroom identified in 2002), that seemed to be well on the way to colonisation...

Was my first time... not too sterile conditions (hell, I made the syringes and shot the jars up in the toilet).
2 jars were ordinary glass coffee bottles with plastic lids, just added a layer of foil under the lid and screwed it on.

Still got 50% success so far (was very faint print), I see some faint green thingy in a small jar, may be bad. And the other jar, I'm not seeing much of anything... little bit of white stuff maybe...

As far as I know, these have been found growing in cow patties in shade under trees.


----------



## nozthedon (Jan 9, 2009)

i heard horse manure works good


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think you actually case with the manure, I believe once your jars are colonized you use the manure as a substrate for them to grow in. I could be wrong though, I've never used manure.


----------



## Crestonian (Jan 28, 2009)

What was the substrate and the ratio? Beautiful pics btw.


----------



## Thompson3600 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Light has no harm or benefit for colonizing jars, that's not what causes pinning. What stilumates pinning is Air Exchange, Bacterial Contamination, Early Pinning Strain(Genetics). That Incubate in dark is from TMC(The Mushroom Cultivator) by the author Paul Stamets which he doesn't say anymore. That "incubate in dark" was written 20 years ago and refuses to go away. He later changed that in his other book he wrote after TMC called GGMM(Growing Gourmet and Medicinal Mushrooms). If you visit Fungi Perfect(Paul Stamets mushroom farm) you would see 10,000 square feet of incubation area under high frequency flourescent shoplights with blue end of the spectrum on 10-12 hours a day.

2. 80-83F is optimal growth incubation temperature but anything past 81-83F increases the chances of thermophilies a.k.a contamination/bacteria. The 86F myth is based on a flawed agar study where heat isn't generated on petri dishes. Mycelia growth declines rapidly at 86F and above. Paul Stamets later reviles that that is misinformation and should be lower. If it drops into the 60's however your speed of colonization will go slowly. 75-78F or at room temperature in the 70's is perfect for jars. If you're comfortable in a t-shirt in your house the jars are ok. Heating jars in incubator causes a lot of condensation, condensation is where the inside 'Temperature' differs from the outside. This has nothing to do with humidity. Condensation is the enemy of mushroom cultivation. It breeds bacteria and any moisture that is stuck to the walls is moisture that is NOT in the air any more, making your crop suffer. You should read up every week about how many noobs come in asking if they've cooked there jars because there temperature met all the way to the 100F +. This is why I disagree as well as speeding up a few days later, why? To run into more problems? For bulk substrates I wouldn't go higher then 80F as they already create enough heat by themselves.
RR

And I've been trying to correct that disinformation for years. It's all based on a chart somebody mailed to stamets many years ago showing 86F to be the peak temperature for growth of cubensis on a petri dish, and everybody just accepts it as though Moses carried it down from the mountain on a tablet of stone. However, every single experiment I did to try to duplicate that with extremely accurate temperature monitoring was unable to verify that bogus 86F figure. What I have repeatedly found regardless of strain is that cubensis colonization remains rather flat from about 75F through 81F. Beginning at 83F, the rate of growth falls off sharply. By 86F, growth has slowed down nearly 50% what it was between 75f and 81F. These experiments were conducted on petri dishes that produce little to no heat because of the very thin layer of mycelium. In jars, up to several degrees of heat is produced by the colonizing mycelium; so definitely don't go over 80F to 81F if you're looking for maximum rate of growth. Furthermore, bacteria and thermophilic molds such as Mucor, the black pin mold are stimulated by higher temperatures. Therefore using an incubator set to 86F is certainly favoring bacteria and molds, while slowing down mushroom mycelium growth. Below is a picture of one of my colonization shelves. It sits in my bedroom at normal room temperature and quart jars of rye berries colonize fully in ten days, and pf jars colonize fully in 14 to 21 days, but usually closer to 14. How often do we see posts where people have incubators set at 86F, and they're asking why their jars aren't colonized after four to five weeks, and they have large spots of yellow liquid forming? The liquid is metabolites that the mycelium secretes in response to stress, usually from competitor molds and/or bacteria. What has happened, is they've slowed down the mycelium while stimulating the competitors.
RR

I have found little to no difference in colonization speeds between 75 and 81F. Growth falls off rapidly at 83F and above, not 87F. That chart above is bogus, period. I have tried dozens of times to duplicate it and it can't be done. It was apparently made by someone who did ONE grow with sloppy note taking, and sent the results to Paul. Growth is much slower in cold temperatures until you hit 69F, where it speeds up quite a bit until about 75F, where it remains 'flat' until 81, then is flat again until 83, where it falls off fast beginning at 84. By 'flat' I mean there is no discernible increase or decrease in rate of growth within those ranges. Jars will colonize as fast at 75F as they will at 80F. I've proved this time and time again with every strain in my collection. Growth also falls off rapidly above 84, and this is why so many new folks have problems with incubators set at 86F, and jars that 'won't colonize'. The figures I give are substrate temperatures, not air temperatures. The temp inside the jar is 1 to 5 degrees higher than the surrounding air, depending on where in the colonization cycle the jar is. The heat produced falls off fast as the jar approaches full colonization. If you live in an igloo, (or near the waterfront) by all means build an incubator, but keep it in the normal room temperature ranges for best results. I see no reason to set one above 80F, and lots of reasons not to. Here's a picture of one of my shelves for colonizing jars. The substrate bags are there because I ran out of room on the other shelf. These are in a room at normal room temperature, and exposed to light nearly all day. I don't even put the pf jars on a top shelf where it's warmer. Of course, I had a good teacher on how to make them up, as everyone will soon know.
RR

I've been saying that for years. My petri dish studies a few years ago showed that cubensis reaches peak linear growth between 75F and 80F, then is flat until 83F, where it starts to slow down. Mycelium at 86F is growing at about 2/3 the speed of mycelium at 80F. In addition, the higher temps tend to stimulate thermophic molds and bacteria. There's LOT'S of good information in TMC, but that 86F figure is one of the errors. When I did it there were ten petri dishes colonizing at each temperature, in separate containers. I went through well over 200 petri dishes of mycelium for no other reason than to determine the temperature that stimulates fastest growth, other factors being equal. That was a far more controlled study than the one reported over 20 years ago. If someone else wants to repeat the experiment, go for it. I consider the matter closed. Paul doesn't even repeat that 86F figure, which someone else sent him. Bottom line was the tubs that had petri dishes between 75F and 81F showed no difference in growth. Below 75F, and above 81F growth slowed down, with a rapid drop in colonization speed below 70F and above 83F. At 86F, a petri dish would be 2/3 colonized, while its sister at 75F would be fully colonized. Rate of growth at 86F was exactly the same as rate of growth at 72F, with fastest growth as said, occurring between 75F and 81F. Note that these tests were for linear growth in the two-dimensional plane of a petri dish. In three-dimensional space such as in grain jars or bulk substrates, the effects of thermogenesis need to be considered, so ambient temps should be lowered slightly to compensate.
RR

Mycelium will not colonize faster at 86F. That is flat out wrong. The state of growing mushrooms has progressed way past what was thought 25 years ago. Furthermore, the incorrect information presented 25 years ago said that 86F was an optimal SUBSTRATE temperature, not air temperature. Since there is up to a ten-degree increase in substrate temp over air temp, based on those 25-year-old figures, you should colonize at no more than 76F ambient air temperature. However, maximum mycelium growth occurs at a substrate temperature of 80F to 82F, with a drop off in colonization speed above that. Anyway, this has all been covered to death already, so there's no need to repeat it all over again.
RR

3. Use micro pore tape instead of masking tape.

4. Go to www.shroomery.org/forums and click on the Search Forum at top
Keyword: Pinning Initiation
Username: RogerRabbit


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 5, 2009)

its been a while since I've done any shroom shit besides tripping but now I'm all out and ready to make some more

I've got 2 small trays in the incubator from 3 wbs jars, 2 jars had a small amount of green mold on the top when I took the lid off..I scooped it out

I just pc'ed 10 pints and went ahead and made a liquid culture syringe to try out.
I'll inoculate tomorrow. Maybe 5 with the LC and 5 with a normal spore syringe


----------



## gogrow (Feb 5, 2009)

good luck bro... you seem to have it down though... i have yet to get one flush


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^To the above post, trichoderma mycelium is white and has an earthy smell to it. Once it sporulates it turns green and there is no way in hell to salvage anything when a trichoderma infestation takes place. Next time don't use an incubator unless your house is below 69F. They'll do fine and definatly don't use an incubator with bulk manure based susbstrates, they can get up to 15-30 degrees more than the outer temperature when colonization is taking place(colonizing mycelium generates its own heat; a process called thermogenesis).

You're better off learning agar and using grains than liquid culture, with a fully colonized grain jar, shoot sterile water into the jar and wait, you can get up to 30 10cc syringes full of 'liquid mycelium'.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine just keep on coming. I don't think I need anymore so I'm done inoculating jars for a bit. Is that syringe contaminated JG?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 5, 2009)

gogrow..keep at it man, itll happen..Ive had my fair share of contams. I wasnt having much luck with the birdseed so this time Ive gone back to the brf

thompson, the jars were colonized, just had about a spoonful of green mold at the top..it never really spread like I have experienced with many jars. 
You say dont use an incubator..well I dont have any room in mine for these 10 jars, where would you put them? Ive got a cabinet in the bathroom I dont use, I thought I might put them in there. 
I've seen agars but that shit looks a little too scientific for me. Whats wrong with using a liquid culture? Seems like a good way to go to me..but I'm still fairly new to all of this

NewGrowth, I was done fooling with the PC and jars for a while but I've eating and traded away my stash so back to work. Glad to hear you are having good results.
As for the LC being contamed, I dont know..there are definately tiny black specks in the myc. and I've asked here a few times but no one seems to have an answer so only one way to find out I guess..thats why I dont want to shoot all of the jars up with it.


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 5, 2009)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> Thompson, the jars were colonized, just had about a spoonful of green mold at the top..it never really spread like I have experienced with many jars.
> You say don't use an incubator..well I don't have any room in mine for these 10 jars, where would you put them? Ive got a cabinet in the bathroom I don't use, I thought I might put them in there.
> I've seen agars but that shit looks a little too scientific for me. Whats wrong with using a liquid culture? Seems like a good way to go to me..but I'm still fairly new to all of this
> 
> ...



*Tiny black specs could be spores or a contaminant, only one way of knowing is doing a couple test jars to make sure they fully colonize with healthy mycelium.*


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2009)

Whats up JG gettin some more goin huh, very sweet. I'm playin around with a couple differant things, but obviously I've been pretty happy with the WBS. I am gonna order some of those steralized rye spawn bags though, and give them a try. I've had good success with rye in the past, and it would be a simpler way to do this all then having to PC so much. We'll see, any ways latta man, and get some KS is you get the chance man, I'm on my 4th flush contam free, they just keep coming!! Peace TC


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 6, 2009)

^^So you're going to waste $10-50 on some bags that you have no clue if they're made properly instead of just buying WBS, getting it down RIGHT for less than $20 in all materials? By all means go for it..................................................................................................


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

Thompson, I don't know who you think you are man, but you have no right to judge my desicions, or actions. And you have to right to be rude to everyone you talk to man. First why would reputable companies sell steralized bags of rye that weren't going to be steralized right? Think about it man. Have you ever tryed said bags? If not then you have no reason to even coment on them man. I'm still trying to get the WBS down pat, I've been having great flushes with it when its been working. But I am also open to trying to things, including things which will save me time and effort! For about 13-17 dollars a bag, depending on where I get them from, and how many I order at once, I don't think that is too bad for 3.5 lbs of rye, that I don't have to fuck with. Just shoot them up and go. I also feel using the spawn bags for the WBS could be a simpler wy to steralize a larger quantity at once with out all the hassle of the jars. 

As I have said, I'm trying to get the jas "down Right" as you put it, but so far no one has been able to tell me whats been causeing my problem with the grain getting cooked on the bottom of the jar. If you actually have an answer, then feel free to offer some input, but if your just gonna be negative, and rude, dont bother man. You are a fairly new member to this site and seem to have a whole lot to say in not so nice ways. Its great that you have knowledge and experiance with all this, but polite constructive critisism goes much farther then rudeness. Hope theres no hard feelings man, just speaking my mind. TC


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 6, 2009)

"A grain size piece of trichoderma that has sporulated is all it takes to completely fuck the jar. Don't be surprised if it doesn't come around and fuck you. Bathrooms and kitchens are the wors place to put them. You can't put them on a shelf in your room in ambient room lighting, light plays no role in colonizing mycelium. MYCOLOGY IS A SCIENTIFIC ART. There's no way of knowing if the liquid culture is contaminated or not since contaminants don't sporulate in water as much, sure you can see bacteria but not trichoderma for the most part, so inoculating spores(which you have no way of knowing they're even contaminated or not without doing some agar tests and isolating healthy mycelium away from contaminants) would be double crossing yourself. Besides a fully colonized qt jar of rye or wbs can be injected with sterile water 2-3 inches above the spawn line and sucked back out to 30 10cc syringes. You can gurantee it's sterile then."


You have told me nothing that I didn't already know.
And I don't feel satisfied with your answers to my questions.
I'm not doing agar, I dont have the equipment or knowledge.
I'm doing brf and LC and multispore syringe


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

It rally bugs me when people get on this site and just start to critisize the way people do things. Personally JG, I think both of us have been doing quite well "Learning" how to grow these, so +rep my friend! lol, if I can.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> It rally bugs me when people get on this site and just start to critisize the way people do things. Personally JG, I think both of us have been doing quite well "Learning" how to grow these, so +rep my friend! lol, if I can.


indeed we have my friend
I've eaten more shrooms in the past 3 months than I had ever eaten before
And I've had enough to trade for some dank on a few occasions
I'm happy


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 6, 2009)

2 days in the incubator..might need another day
I had planned on getting these in the FC to make room in the incubator for the jars.
What do you think? case them or wait another day?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 6, 2009)

Both these guys have helped me out, I'm just cooking whole brown rice and putting it in jars, sterilizing and inocculating with grain transfers. Works fine for me, I also noticed from this last batch of jars I can just cut out any contaminated area and stick it in my FC, they all fruited fine.

So we appreciate input Thompson but there is no need to be rude. Nobody is trying to one up each other. Especially not me with my rice


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

Well man, I don't know if your still up, or if you cased them or not yet, the times all screwed up, at least on mine. If your still thinking about it I'd say go for it, if not tomorrow will be fine. Thats about when I've been casing mine, the way yours looks. Looks like this last KS flush might be about a 1/4. Still not bad considering its the 4th.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 7, 2009)

I cased the trays just now and moved the jars into the incubator
back in business


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2009)

Very sweet man. Is that more B+?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 8, 2009)

yessir...hoping to get some nice fat prints off this round

I've been thinking about the cyan print from cali I have..need to refresh the memory so I can try to grow those.
I think spring is when you want to start an outdoor bed..gotta get on that
I don't have much faith that I could get those to grow but I'm willing to try and see what happens.

But time is not on my side these days so it tends to make things a little difficult.


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 8, 2009)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> I cased the trays just now and moved the jars into the incubator
> back in business


Why do you guys put polyfill on your fruiting chambers?


----------



## nozthedon (Feb 8, 2009)

for oxygen exchange so the co2 levels dont get high


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 8, 2009)

LMAO. You can't be serious.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Thompson3600 said:


> LMAO. You can't be serious.


Don't start


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 9, 2009)

nozthedon said:


> for oxygen exchange so the co2 levels dont get high


Read more, please. That is 100% misinformation to the fullest.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thompson3600 said:


> Read more, please. That is 100% misinformation to the fullest.


Ive read enough to be able to grow my own mushrooms
I've followed others recipes for success, and it has proven to work fine
I've seen plenty of true fungi cultivators use the polyfill so I followed the recipe where as I was fanning every couple of hours before.
Are you saying fresh air has no effect on their growth and that co2 won't build up in the FC?

You seem to be the know-it-all around these days
And unless you can add something of substance to the thread you can stay out.
Maybe instead of just saying 'no thats bullshit' you could explain why or give a link to where we could read the logistics behind these such claims.
Everything that I have read states that some form of fresh air exchange will help with growth.

I'm sure we would all like to see some pics of your methods and results..


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 9, 2009)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> Ive read enough to be able to grow my own mushrooms
> I've followed others recipes for success, and it has proven to work fine
> I've seen plenty of true fungi cultivators use the polyfill so I followed the recipe where as I was fanning every couple of hours before.
> Are you saying fresh air has no effect on their growth and that co2 won't build up in the FC?
> ...


I'm saying that c02 is a by product of mycelium decomposing the substrate, mycelium is constantly decomposing the substrate so...by putting polyfill in, something in large amounts like that will definitely restrict air flow is not nearly as effective as a shotgun FC. Small holes with 4-5 inches of well drained perlite.

It's common sense.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Thompson the idea of the poly fill is to allow the air exchange, and still prevent unwanted contams from getting in. I use an air pump which pumps fresh air in to a water res in my FC. This keeps my humidity up, and provides fresh air to force out the CO2 from the chamber. If I had the option, but I havn't seen them for sale yet. I would get some of the filter patchs that they use on the spawn bags, and affix them around my FC, they would nice and flush against the walls, instread of all puffy. 

So JG I picked a couple nice KS that were about done 2 nights ago, and left a couple much maller shrooms on the tray. Well when I got home from work last night man, those bitchs had tripled in size, and had dropped a bunch of spores. I didn't care about the spore mess, cus I have to clean out my FC any ways, but wait till I get the pics up on my thread dude, a couple of them had like 3 inch caps, and all the caps were diffrerant shades of purple from the spores. It was very sweet. I should get pics up late today some time.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have any holes in my FC, I think the only fresh air is provided by the air pump


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Having the air pump in there, I prolly don't really need the wholes, it just seemed like it would be easier for the co2 to get out. I'm in the process of making my own homemade filter patchs, I think its gonna be cool.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Having the air pump in there, I prolly don't really need the wholes, it just seemed like it would be easier for the co2 to get out. I'm in the process of making my own homemade filter patchs, I think its gonna be cool.


Yeah that sounds cool, I'm not really sure if it gives me enough fresh air exchange though. My FC goes pretty much ignored now days and I only open the lid when I see some mushrooms to harvest. Either way it seems to be working fine still harvesting plenty. What are you making the patches out of?


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thompson the idea of the poly fill is to allow the air exchange, and still prevent unwanted contams from getting in. I use an air pump which pumps fresh air in to a water res in my FC. This keeps my humidity up, and provides fresh air to force out the CO2 from the chamber. If I had the option, but I havn't seen them for sale yet. I would get some of the filter patches that they use on the spawn bags, and affix them around my FC, they would nice and flush against the walls, instead of all puffy.


Instead of all puffy? Also, fact, there is no way in hell an air pump(which is for fish) can compete with small holes drilled in where air is constantly moving through through all sides instead of just one. Contaminants appear by not enough air exchange as you see in outdoor mushroom patches, there is no contaminants because there's loads and loads of air exchange. Putting polyfill is certainly favoring contaminants. I've grown oysters and shiitake in black pin mold infested wood right next to it. With loads of air exchange contaminants can't get ahold in the substrate, doing the way I do is not the easiest nor is it the laziest. It's the best possible way for mushrooms in general. Since it doesn't matter though, that's just my experience.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

OK I'm about to eat 3 grams dried B+ This should be intense I need drawing paper and more water. I'll let you guys know how it goes later . . .


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah that sounds cool, I'm not really sure if it gives me enough fresh air exchange though. My FC goes pretty much ignored now days and I only open the lid when I see some mushrooms to harvest. Either way it seems to be working fine still harvesting plenty. What are you making the patches out of?



I read a thread about making a DIY carbon filter, which I still have to try. But any way, it used those Mr. clean dish cloths, they are really porous, but will hold in the activated carbon, its supposed to work pretty good. I just took and made pockets with pieces of that, and put a small amount of poly fill inside, then taped shut. I think it should work nicely. 

Thompson, I don't see why the poly fill would encourage contaminants, its still allows air flow. I have 8, 2 inch wholes in my FC, I don't really think air flow is a problem since I put the pump in. I also mist the walls daily any ways, so it gets aired out then too. 

I just got a South American tray made up. We'll see how these guys do, its in the incubator at the moment. Any way, later guys, gotta go to real work.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh ya, New GRowth have fun on your ride man!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

hehe its comming on fast! see ya guys


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok landing lif eis a celebration o fitsself yaya!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so here is what I got out of that trip 

Life is becoming that which you choose to be


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

fair enough statement. I'm trying to follow where destiny is leading me, each trip seems to bring my mind closer to those answers which I am looking for.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> fair enough statement. I'm trying to follow where destiny is leading me, each trip seems to bring my mind closer to those answers which I am looking for.


Yeah I guess you could say that  

Every time I trip I just discover more the truth that life is just one big joke. It's like a giant cosmic splooge 
[youtube]Q95kX_EP2Nk[/youtube]


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Hehe, well put. I agree, this whole universe seems like a game show some times, always waiting to play a trick on you to get a laugh. Thats why I'm doing my best to be good to Karma, and hopfully Karma will take care of me from now on.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe, well put. I agree, this whole universe seems like a game show some times, always waiting to play a trick on you to get a laugh. Thats why I'm doing my best to be good to Karma, and hopfully Karma will take care of me from now on.


Well internal and external reality are actually the same so that which we shine the light of consciousness on becomes alive. It's pretty cool we are like God's in a giant video game just moving pieces of the universe around as we see fit. It simply is the universe experiencing itself Haha Cosmic splooge


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2009)

WHy does the universe go through the trouble of existing?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2009)

Good question ANC, I don't know that I look at the universe itself as a sentient entity, but rather the canvas, that whatever superior being created it all, uses to paint his master pieces.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 10, 2009)

the universe is a trippy place man, full of bright fire balls and shit exploding

I saw this yesterday and no matter how many times I watch it, it still trips me out a little
Makes me feel so tiny
http://sciencehack.com/videos/view/_WEL117xXpw


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the answer lies somewhere in the fact that you can not realy describe what a human is without describing the universe in which it exists...


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 10, 2009)

ANC said:


> I think the answer lies somewhere in the fact that you can not realy describe what a human is without describing the universe in which it exists...


I believe we are one in the same. Star stuff interacting with star stuff . . .


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2009)

I ate about 4.5g of my favorite KS about an hour and a half ago. So far lots of visuals, havn't gotten to thinking about the universe yet. I'll let you guys know how it goes later on.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I ate about 4.5g of my favorite KS about an hour and a half ago. So far lots of visuals, havn't gotten to thinking about the universe yet. I'll let you guys know how it goes later on.


Cool man have fun


----------



## GanjaEnthusiast (Feb 10, 2009)

yes you can get spores in the us. google it


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2009)

hmm didn't read the whole thread huh? 


Its been a fun journey, many plans have been made!!!


----------



## Letitgrow (Apr 2, 2009)

whats up jollygreen long time no see











what the hell!!!!!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 2, 2009)

Letitgrow said:


> whats up jollygreen long time no see
> 
> what the hell!!!!!!


Whats up LIG, damn..blast from the past. I think you missed most of the action in the thread. Where's your buddy ArchAngel? 

Still growing the shrooms, I've got 12 jars i knocked up about a week ago and 4 small casings colonizing getting ready to hit the FC...got tired of buying the aluminum pans so I'm trying some rubbermaid food containers. Breaking it up into smaller casings so I don't lose everything when something contams.

I'm stocking up for music festival season...anyone going to Bonnaroo?

good to hear from you LIG..take a bong toke


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

Good to hear from you too JG, I havn't seen anything from ya in minute!! HOws everything been man?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Good to hear from you too JG, I havn't seen anything from ya in minute!! HOws everything been man?


haha yeah I havent been posting much lately..really, your thread is the only one I've been following for a while..your plants are getting big, sorry to hear about the males tho

everything has been going alright with me, busy with my last bit of school..trying to get that done and out of the way. I've been trying to get this weed to grow but they all crap out on me around the 4th leaf set..but I haven't really been able to give them that much attention..so I'm still trying to get that going and every now and then clean my house so I can cook some jars. And then theres always the unexpected visitor stopping by with little notice..but it keeps me on my toes 

Thanks for checking up on me buddy  I'll have to start posting in your journal more so I dont fall off the map..cuz I'm still here!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going to be honest,the only shrooms ive done are the tan w/brown caps with the purple juice.Grows in cowshit in texas and la.The more i read about the effects of these exotic effects ,not as dirty a feeling as im used too.The more i wanna grow some.Any recommended reading?I found a site with $17us syringes.Penis envy and the strain you're growing here.Plus a shitload more.I really miss trippin hard.Consider me subscribed


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

Hydrotech my suggestion if you are thinking about getting some syringes is Koh Samoi, its been a great mushroom to grow. I'm doing casings in lasagna trays, made with 3 1-pint jars of myc, and have been getting 2.5-3 oz per tray on average before it gets any contams. I also really enjoyed the trip I had off of the South American strain. I want to get some of the penis envy, and I'd also like get some blue meanies. I grew them a couple years ago, and they were pretty intense.

I'm glad things are well JG, sorry your little plants aren't doing better. Don't give up though, a little TLC can go along ways. This your last semester of school, or you just trying to finish up this semester?


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

Whats up guys?!! Have not heard from you for a while, I'm still harvesting shrooms seems like these cakes just fruit forever one has given me like 10 flushes.


----------



## Letitgrow (Apr 3, 2009)

man they changed shit on here a little different. doing nothing now, just seeing what everyones been up 2 but this kinda sucks you can't see pics. would like to post a couple i found. don't know where to start and where to begin. winter was kinda rough wheather makes a hell of a differcent. but now its spring and its just right for them they will be poping out everywhere its going to be sweet!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

Whats up newgrowth, nice to see you to man. I wish my trays would flush 10 times, I've been getting 3 on average, but most of them have been over an oz. I've got a KS tray that started to fruit about 2 days ago right now, and one on its 4th flush, but I found some mold this morning, so that will be its last flush.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Whats up newgrowth, nice to see you to man. I wish my trays would flush 10 times, I've been getting 3 on average, but most of them have been over an oz. I've got a KS tray that started to fruit about 2 days ago right now, and one on its 4th flush, but I found some mold this morning, so that will be its last flush.


So you throw them out if mold grows? With my cakes it seems like the mold just dies as the mycelium just grows over it. I took some pics, I finally got a camera

First one is a cake with a bit of green mold, had some before but I rinsed the cake and the mycelium overtook the rest.

Second is some pinkish mold being grabbed by mycelium, that spot was larger.

Thirds is the first cake I birthed going on 10+ flushes. Look its fruiting again! I cut it in half about a week ago because the bottom was getting a colony of mold that the mycelium could not fight off.

Fouth is some dried shrooms There is five grams in that jar plus eight more I have separated for a friend. So my last flush was 13g's dried, not bad! I get that about every two weeks sometimes more.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

Having trouble loading all the pics at once . . .


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks sweet man. I spray the mold down with bleach, and then remove it from the tray, and then clean the area I removed from, and around it with peroxide. It seems to hold the mold off for about 3 days, which usually lets the tray finish the flush its on. I hate to toss it early if its got half a tray of mushrooms. This is also the fourth flush off that tray. I got over an once off each of the other three flushs. The only ones I havn't gotten oz flushs from were the burmas, and the south americans. The SA were close, but they were also much larger mushrooms, I had one that weighed about 7g dried. Its been fun for sure. I'm about to make a tray of ereals up, and put it into my second FC I just made. I'm hoping to have 4 trays at a time going within the next 2 weeks. I've got about 25-30 jars in my incubator right now. I'm having a little trouble with them colonizing, they were all myc transfered. I'm gonna be making up a couple syringes to shot some more jars this week. I may also order a couple of the presteralized 3.5 lb bags of rye. I was thinking about trying them out, and maybe getting a few more syringes at the same time.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Looks sweet man. I spray the mold down with bleach, and then remove it from the tray, and then clean the area I removed from, and around it with peroxide. It seems to hold the mold off for about 3 days, which usually lets the tray finish the flush its on. I hate to toss it early if its got half a tray of mushrooms. This is also the fourth flush off that tray. I got over an once off each of the other three flushs. The only ones I havn't gotten oz flushs from were the burmas, and the south americans. The SA were close, but they were also much larger mushrooms, I had one that weighed about 7g dried. Its been fun for sure. I'm about to make a tray of ereals up, and put it into my second FC I just made. I'm hoping to have 4 trays at a time going within the next 2 weeks. I've got about 25-30 jars in my incubator right now. I'm having a little trouble with them colonizing, they were all myc transfered. I'm gonna be making up a couple syringes to shot some more jars this week. I may also order a couple of the presteralized 3.5 lb bags of rye. I was thinking about trying them out, and maybe getting a few more syringes at the same time.


Cool I'll have to try rinsing them with a mild peroxide wash. My grow is not pro like yours. I'm just letting the cakes do what they will, all I used was whole brown rice too. Let me know how those rye bags work out.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

I will, I just ordered 4 of them, and 3 new syringes too. We'll see how it goes. All the syringes I got are supposed to be contam resistant, and high yeilding. I got john allens, hawaiians, and a hybrid called alacabenzi, I'm calling them "beniz".


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun, I'm going to try an outdoor patch this year.

Where did you order your spores? hawkeye?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2009)

I got them from spores101.com, it was recommended to me by a friend. I'm taking all my used trays from this winter, and planting them in a week or two. I don't know if they will come up, but maybe. I put them out in my garage when I was done with them, so I figured the frost should have killed the mold that was on them.


----------



## CommieChase (Apr 4, 2009)

I was looking into getting the John Allen strain, but now that I'm looking at alacabenzi I think that will be my choice. I'm a first time shroom grower.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wish i had those shrooms in the pic Thundercat.I would fly off my house and come shake you're hand LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Hydrotech, that was the first flush of this whole recent project. That was about 380g of Koh Samoi mushrooms they never made it to being dried,lol. I highly recommend the Koh Samoi to anybody looking at growing some. This is the second time I have grown shrooms, the last time was just one batch. They were pretty sweet, some "blue meanies".


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I got them from spores101.com, it was recommended to me by a friend. I'm taking all my used trays from this winter, and planting them in a week or two. I don't know if they will come up, but maybe. I put them out in my garage when I was done with them, so I figured the frost should have killed the mold that was on them.


Lame dude I ordered from spores101 and never got my order I contacted them but they never responded.

That sounds like a good idea, mushroom mycelium is very resilient.


----------



## CommieChase (Apr 5, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks Hydrotech, that was the first flush of this whole recent project. That was about 380g of Koh Samoi mushrooms they never made it to being dried,lol. I highly recommend the Koh Samoi to anybody looking at growing some. This is the second time I have grown shrooms, the last time was just one batch. They were pretty sweet, some "blue meanies".


Are you going to be getting the p. cubebsis strain of blue meanie or the other more popular one? I was looking into the blue meanies as well! I can't decide! Are the 'effects' really that different from strain to strain? I've heard no, but I'm not sure. I guess I'm just looking for ones that are contam resistant, heavy yeilders, and will get me tripping balls!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 5, 2009)

Well commie the "blue meanies" I had were cubes, not cyans. The cyans from my understanding are very hard to grow indoors. I had wanted to try growing some cyans, and some azures untill I read about how difficult they are to get to fruit. Personally from my experiance withthe "blue meanies", they were potent, but slow colonizing, and not a huge yeild, but they also weren't growin in the type of conditions I have now, it was a ghetto grow, lol. In the last 3 months I've grown burmas, koh samoi, South americans, and ereal (from russia) The Koh samoi have been the highest yeilding, and most contam resistant so far. They are also a great trip. Of the strains I've tryed they all have a slightly differant type of trip. Some have better visuals, some will put you in your head all night thinking about shit. I believe this is what some people refer to as the "Mind fuck" quality of shrooms. I'm hoping to be able to get a strain called penis envy, its supposed to be one of the most potent cube strains. But it doesn't drop many spores, so its kinda hard to find spores, or syringes for it.

New growth I truely hope that doesn't happen to me with my order. I'd be furious right now, I don't have the extra money to me throwing around. I'm counting on those spores!! You mentioned hawkeye, have you ordered from them? Were the spores good? I'm open to new options for the future, I remember I liked hawkeyes website last time I was there.


----------



## CommieChase (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah yes, I know about penis envy. Discovered by the late, great Terence McKenna. I hear the visuals on those are intense, stronger than acid. I'd like to try some of those out! I've done shrooms a bunch of times, just never grown them, and I have no idea what the strains were I've done. What would you recommend getting for a newb shroom grower? Remember, I also want something with great visuals & mind fuckery! haha


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 5, 2009)

CommieChase said:


> Ah yes, I know about penis envy. Discovered by the late, great Terence McKenna. I hear the visuals on those are intense, stronger than acid. I'd like to try some of those out! I've done shrooms a bunch of times, just never grown them, and I have no idea what the strains were I've done. What would you recommend getting for a newb shroom grower? Remember, I also want something with great visuals & mind fuckery! haha


I grow the B+ strain..pretty happy with it, grows easily, good sized caps, drops loads of spores. It's got a nice harmony of both visuals and mind fuck and makes your body feel like goo.

B+ is the only strain I've grown so I can't really compare it to others but it gets the job done.

Check out entheogenics and shpongle for some good tripping music
I haven't tripped and listened to this yet, but listening to it sober makes me want to trip so I can only imagine what it would do to your brain

see for yourselves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b0S8oYpL4


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 5, 2009)

That is trippy bro I'm saving that vid.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 5, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well commie the "blue meanies" I had were cubes, not cyans. The cyans from my understanding are very hard to grow indoors. I had wanted to try growing some cyans, and some azures untill I read about how difficult they are to get to fruit. Personally from my experiance withthe "blue meanies", they were potent, but slow colonizing, and not a huge yeild, but they also weren't growin in the type of conditions I have now, it was a ghetto grow, lol. In the last 3 months I've grown burmas, koh samoi, South americans, and ereal (from russia) The Koh samoi have been the highest yeilding, and most contam resistant so far. They are also a great trip. Of the strains I've tryed they all have a slightly differant type of trip. Some have better visuals, some will put you in your head all night thinking about shit. I believe this is what some people refer to as the "Mind fuck" quality of shrooms. I'm hoping to be able to get a strain called penis envy, its supposed to be one of the most potent cube strains. But it doesn't drop many spores, so its kinda hard to find spores, or syringes for it.
> 
> New growth I truely hope that doesn't happen to me with my order. I'd be furious right now, I don't have the extra money to me throwing around. I'm counting on those spores!! You mentioned hawkeye, have you ordered from them? Were the spores good? I'm open to new options for the future, I remember I liked hawkeyes website last time I was there.



Yeah I hope you do not have the same experience bro I was pretty pissed and you ordered a lot more than me. Hawkeye is great very anonymous too which I like. Hawkeye has penis envy!! Check them out I def vouch for them.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2009)

Well hawkeye is prolly where I'll get the envy from then! I'm glad to hear they have it, its been awhile since I have been on their site. 

Commie, I havn't grown b+ but I've heard the same things that JG said. Its supposed to be a good beginner strain. As I've said before, I recommend Koh Samoi to everyone. They have great visuals, and depending on your mood, plenty of mindfuck. I've had many trips off that strain in the last 3 months, and it has impressed me everytime!


----------



## CommieChase (Apr 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Commie, I havn't grown b+ but I've heard the same things that JG said. Its supposed to be a good beginner strain. As I've said before, I recommend Koh Samoi to everyone. They have great visuals, and depending on your mood, plenty of mindfuck. I've had many trips off that strain in the last 3 months, and it has impressed me everytime!


Thats what I like to hear. I;m waiting until this summer to grow, because I feel the temps will be kept more in check with the warmer weather outside anyway. I'll do a grow journal as well for it!


----------



## archangel (Aug 28, 2009)

Damn thats a lot to read in one sitting !! WELL done.... +rep


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 30, 2009)

Jesus Fucking Christ This Is A Big Thread.


----------



## bluewavexx (Aug 30, 2009)

The blue meanies i grew were bunk i would stick to the PF tek strain


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 28, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> The blue meanies i grew were bunk i would stick to the PF tek strain


 
you never grew a damn thing,except a bad attitude and a fungus on your toenails......


----------



## reeferob (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes just order spores online. There are plenty of places, Forgot where I got mine.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 4, 2009)

there anyway to sterilize without a pcooker? any ideas?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

There are ways to avoid the whole pressure cooker for all you newbies out there. The pressure cooker is the most expensive mechandise... invest slowly, then work up to higher forms of engineering!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

You could do the boiling technique.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You could do the boiling technique.


 
To me, pressure cookers are for large grows. If your working modestly their is no need for a pressure cooker.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

No need for sterilization?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sterilization is key, but it is sometimes overrated in the process. Wipe the top end caps of inoculation jars to reduce humidity and bacteria and you should be safe in the first process of things


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sterilization is key, but it is sometimes overrated in the process. Wipe the top end caps of inoculation jars to reduce humidity and bacteria and you should be safe in the first process of things


wipe with what? seems like that could be inviting bacteria to your jars.

I've never cooked up a batch without a pressure cooker, but I do know that it is easy and preferred. And they aren't all that expensive until you start getting into the bigger models. Think of it as an investment..one with a pretty quick turn around if your friends like to trip.

and it's easy to say that sterilization is overrated until almost all of your jars are taken over by mold..but I do agree to some extent.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> To me, pressure cookers are for large grows. If your working modestly their is no need for a pressure cooker.


I picked one up for about $30, a small one but I use it for cooking too. It's worth it I've thrown away tons of jars doing it half assed ways.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 25, 2013)

looks great


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2013)

lol this is a really old thread man.


----------



## hulkhands (Jul 5, 2016)

The internets crazy. Conversations can live forever. I've been reading this thread over the past couple of days thanks to a Google search. Updates? How's life been?Anyone still active? @jollygreengiant8, @NewGrowth, @Thundercat


----------



## archangel (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm still at it. Jolly fell off the map about 2 years ago??? Hope he's OK


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm still around but I havn't had or grown any mushrooms in years sadly.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow. A very special pftek reunion. Will it be broadcast on Lifetime or ABC?


----------

